# LGBT - 2WW - Part 5



## Mish3434

Ladies,  Lots of love, luck and babydust to you all        

Shelley xx


----------



## Hales :)

Bookmarking


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Bookmarking


----------



## charlruk

bookmarking


----------



## Blondie80

Well I guess I am officially in the 2ww, but as I have no idea when/if I ovulated this month I dont know know how many dpo I am, and also think it was a complete miss!

Just been to the doctors and I'm booked in for another blood test (the one you have 7 days before a period) and they will also do a scan of my ovaries to see if there are any cysts there.


----------



## BecsW

Blondie-how are you doing? Are you having AI at home or IUI with a clinic? Really hope that you did ovulate and that it was OK on the timing front   

  for Kedmo and Rach&Suzanne too-we love those sticks don't we!?! Can't keep away from them!! Rach&Suzanne-like you say, it is too early to detect the Hcg hormone yet so you're right not to be down about it. Hang on in there and fingers crossed for lots of BFPs!

Kedmo-those IVF drugs sound brutal   hope the next few days go by quickly for you xx

AFM-DAY 4 and I am feeling positive at this stage-never a good sign though as reality is such a hard bump if it turns out to be a BFN!! Must keep busy and try not to think about it all the time...yeah right!


----------



## curves angel

Bookmarking


----------



## Blondie80

Becs, we're doing AI at home. I'm willing AF to show so I can monitor next month and see what happening and have the 21 day test, to see if I actually did ovulate. 

It seems a bit mean though for your body to put you through a monthly period, only for you not to have ovulated?! What would be the point of the period if you didnt ovulate?

Anyyyywaaaaayyyy, thinking tooooooo much atm! Because i didnt ovulate/wasnt able to pin point it, I have NO idea when AF will show. I hate not being in control/understanding my body at the moment, it is sending me doo-lally!

Lots of PMA back at you Becs - Im not holding out any hope at all for this month, but praying for BFPs for the rest of y'all!

xx


----------



## kedmo1

Hey 
Well done for PMA becs, keep that up.

Blondie, I agree stupid idea periods are if you have not ovulated, that's just mean!!

AFM- I've had cramps for last 3 days, so am knicker checking on 2hrs intervals like a looney . Trying to look for other reasons for cramps and am told could be progesterone, implantation, gas to name a few. So I'm getting to be a tramp at mo and am farting till my hearts content!! Am hoping its good news but am getting ready for a bfn. 7 days to official test date, will I last.........more chance of the pope turning gay than me managing to wait till 26th. lol


----------



## Blondie80

Kedmo1

I too have had cramps, I *think* they are AF type cramps, not as strong (I normally get them V bad) - they were on and off this morning and are a bit constant now... but then I dont know if its a bad tummy, as I woke up with a bad tummy this morning.

What is going on!!!! Unless I come on today/tomorrow - but then I had a high on the CBFM on the 5th and 6th July and onwards and I deffo wasn't ovulating.... *sigh*


----------



## lucky2010

Blondie... I had dodgy stomach and AF cramps when I got my BFP... good luck!


AFM, Going to meet our donor on Friday... only one shot this month, last on clomid..... come on body!!


Rach x


----------



## Candy76

Hi guys, what's all the bookmarking about? What is it and what does it do?  

- Still a lot to learn about internet forums -


----------



## Mish3434

Candy, 

The ladies are "bookmarking" by just leaving a post (usually one word!) when a new thread is started, at the top left of the screen is a "show new replies to your post" link, when you click this it shows you if anyone has replied to a thread you have posted on.  

However there is a much easier way to bookmark, at the top of the open topic is a button called "Add Bookmark" clicking on this marks the thread, then when you go into "my bookmarks" your thread is saved there, and you can see at a glance if anyone else has left a message.

Shelley x


----------



## Blondie80

Im out. AF showed, so CD1 here.

The only positive thing to come of this, is that I had a 31 day cycle, which is good, I was panicked I would have a super long one and they would all be messed up! So now since the start of the year its been 28/34/33/35/32/31.

I think it was my fault, for not using CBFM early enough in the process and trying to limit the no of sticks I was using. WONT be doing that again!!


----------



## BecsW

Blondie-sorry to hear the witch showed her face   Roll on this month for you, I have everything crossed for you xxx

Kedmo, Rach&Suzanne-how are you guys holding out?

AFM-Am feeling quite crampy, as if AF is about to show but am not due for another 9 days. Aghhh, symptom spotting, I don't know, driving me round the bend!


----------



## charlruk

Sorry to read BFN for you Blondie.  everything crossed for third time lucky!  
Good luck for all those still waiting!
Chelle & Char
xx


----------



## rachandsuzann

sorry to hear about your bfn Blondie x   

Kedmo: how you doing??   

BecsW: I am ok - slowly losing my mind!   

testing everyday like a madwoman - Friday is official test today so I am promising myself no test tomorrow - so hormonal - all signs and symptoms disappeared and then today I have got quite sharp pain not cramps well maybe cramps more weird pains oh i dont know - who bloody knows?            just a few of my emotions right now!!! lol - what a looney!

Love Rachel
x


----------



## kedmo1

Blondie - sorry the evil witch showed up.   

Good luck tomorrow Rachel

becs hope its good cramps, I've had wierd cramps on and off since Sunday....nothing to report yet.

still feeling quite mad and not too positive as had a headache since yesterday and I always get one just before AF, my official test date is 26th. had a little practice test yesterday and it was negative. am off to buy some clearblue ones.tonight for crazy weekend testing!

Kerry


----------



## Strawbs78

Just a quickie to say good luck to everyone, plus bookmark.

blondie - so sorry babe.. you ok?  Please dont try to limit the amount of sticks you use, just use it as you should and then you will get a proper reading.. i have som spare at home if you want me to post them to you? (no idea how many I have or if they are still in date but I can check tonight if you like?)
xxx


----------



## Blondie80

Strawbs78 said:


> Just a quickie to say good luck to everyone, plus bookmark.
> 
> blondie - so sorry babe.. you ok? Please dont try to limit the amount of sticks you use, just use it as you should and then you will get a proper reading.. i have som spare at home if you want me to post them to you? (no idea how many I have or if they are still in date but I can check tonight if you like?)
> xxx


Lesson learnt and yes please, I'd love them - let me know how much postage is and I can pay it, or I can swing by and grab them, whatever is easiest! xx


----------



## Strawbs78

No need babe I'll post from work just ******** me your address xx


----------



## Blondie80

Strawbs78 said:


> No need babe I'll post from work just ******** me your address xx


 TYTYTY!!


----------



## rachandsuzann

I think its over for us ladies, I have had some spotting this morning, Sue says I have to keep positive as it could be an implantation bleed as its not fresh blood (sorry tmi).

Crushed


----------



## kedmo1

Sorry to hear that Rachel , know how you feel.......


I had exactly the same this morning, brown bleeding and am also devastated. Sitting at work despondent and miserable after what seems like months of drugs and injections for nothing. DP trying to be positive too but im sure this is start of AF and not anything good like late implantation.

Sending good thoughts and let's try and harness our partners positive vibes.


----------



## rachandsuzann

kedmo1 thank you x


----------



## tinabean

Hi

Just had first DI at home yesterday after using clearblue digital ovulations sticks to test fertile time!  Had 2 donations just to be sure.  Really nervous and anxious when we did it.  Just waiting now!!  Arrrrhhh.

I am mentally and physically ready - been getting fitter and taking vits and folic acid. Its hard when you want something so bad - but know that its a long journey.

This in my first post. 

Tina x


----------



## lucky2010

Rach and kedmo. Hope your af's don't show up and you both ate just having late implantation!

Welcome Tina! I'm your 2ww buddy as I've just inseminated today... Here's to a speedy and successful 2 weeks!!

Rach x


----------



## BecsW

Rach and Kedmo-I have everrything crossed for both of you that it is a late implantation-brown blood could be a good sign?   

Tina-welcome and best of luck   

Lucky-very best of luck to you too, this just has to be your time   

Well...tomorrow will be 6 days before my period is due, which means according to FR I can test in the morning, I know it's the earliest I can test but am going to do it anyway, gives me something to do whilst on this crazy rollercoaster!   Still feeling crampy,    that it's a good sign......


----------



## Strawbs78

Beck beware the first response as cb digi gave me a positive 6 days before a first response did xx


----------



## single.mummy

Good Luck to all of you on the 2WW and I for those who think it is over I do hope it does not turn out that way.

I am waiting to see when I get my smile. If I am the same as last month then I am due to smile on Sunday, which is no good this month as I can't not be in work on Monday, so I am praying for a day's delay this month and then I can go in Tuesday, but a smile on Saturday or Sunday is no good this month   

Again, good luck to you all.


----------



## tinabean

Thanks for the good luck.

Do I just rest now and not do much - like tomorrow I was planning on changing the beds, hoovering and doing the washing!  Is it my excuse to watch TV

Its my first 2WW.....


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I would carry on as normal, as it is AI so not embryos put in (eg in IVF) so the sperm are alive and swimming hopefully to their destination! when they have created the embryo and it is tryiing to implant is the important part, so 6-10 days after fertilization

Everyone does something differen. when I did AI with my KD  I carried on as normal and thought that it was just like couples having sex- immediately afterwards and for about half an hour or did it last thing at night and stayed in bed,  I propped myself upside dow, pillows under bum etc!


----------



## rachandsuzann

AF has arrived for me, onwards and upwards, we are going to miss this cycle and go again next.

To everyone on 2ww - good luck we deserve a run of bfps.

Lucky -   

Kedmo1 -   

Love to you all

Rachel
x


----------



## kedmo1

All over for us, got the evil witch in full flow today. Worse than usual due to all hormone jabs-double unfair vibes. Gutted but not devastated over result  

Worse thing is clinic still need me to test on Tue for records,    POINT.

Taking the onwards and upward method and enjoying a bloody large glass of vino tonight after months off alcohol due to ivf drugs.

Hope to start again in Nov......... life is bloody hard

Kerry xx

Good luck to those who are waiting to test, send the witch over to me, i can take em all. Lol


----------



## charlruk

So sorry rachel and kerry. Its so hard and sad!! sending you   and   for your next round of ttc! it is such a roller coster!! look after yourselves and take time to take it all in!! much love!! 

Char and chelle.xx


----------



## rachandsuzann

Oh Kerry, I was hanging in there for you - grrrr damn and blast -    big hugs your way to you    x

C'mon ladies lets see a nice run of bfps now      

Love Rachel
x


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry Kerry and Rachel xx


----------



## tinabean

So sorry for you. Xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

so sorry take care of yourselves


----------



## BecsW

So sorry Kedmo and Rach&Suzanne    
xxx


----------



## Kallie

Rachel and Kerry so sorry about the BFNs  


Tina and Rach - good luck!! How's the 2WW going?


----------



## tinabean

Hi 

Been and bought a pregnancy book today for the first time. Hoping and wishing. Spoke to a friend who suggested moonstone crystal is good for pregnancy - so got one of those. In for a penny and all that.  She said to put it in water overnight then drink the water like cordial!

We will see - anything to keep my mind active in these 2 weeks.

Tina


----------



## BecsW

Well, I need the    to pop round and see me as I keep doing tests and am busy collecting BFNs....have not lost all hope yet though as it is still a little early to test. But, I must admit, not feeling any symptoms now really so am mostly thinking that it probably hasn't worked for us this month. We didn't expect it to work first time though. OTD is Friday......

Good luck Tinabean, the 2ww is a nightmare isn't it?! Sending you lots of


----------



## BecsW

Another BFN today    beginning to think that maybe it hasn't worked for us this month, finding it hard to keep positive. OTD is Friday so we will see....


----------



## single.mummy

Becs - I never got an early BFP with either of mine, so please try and keep positive til OTD


----------



## tinabean

Becs - try to stay positive.

Lucky - how are you doing my 2ww buddy.

I have been drinking my moonstone water (er yeah!!) and have bought my preg tests.  Made my wife read the instructions so that I don't get too giddy.  

I am not sure when to test as my last 3 cycles have been 24, 21,21 but I had a HSG between 24 and 21 so not sure if to try and test on day 24 or day 21, so think its best to test on both days unless I get my period that is.

Today I have the sorest boobs ever - I only normally have a bit of aching boobs so PMA all the way!

Tina x


----------



## lucky2010

Becs... Did I see that you have a bfp on the parenting thread??!!

Tina, I'm doing ok. Have been very busy with work so that's taken my mind off the last few days. Our otd is august 5th. How long are you going to hold out for?! I have no symptoms at all and after 13 bfns am just expecting another one :-(

Who else is 2ww'ing?

Off out with alex and the dogs in the gorgeous sun now xx


----------



## BecsW

Hi Lucky, no, you didn't see that for us on the parenting thread. I have done loads of tests now!   All BFN, not feeling positive at all, OTD is Friday.
2mummies, thank you for the hope xxx
Tina and Lucky, very best for you ladies xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Re: LGBT ~ Pregnancy and Parenting : Part 2
« Reply #945 on: Yesterday at 18:57 »
Quote
Hi Mish,
Please add our details;
 
BecsW IUI #4 BFP! Jacob born on 10.4.10!  

Becs... I managed to translate that as a bfp as well as Jacobs bfp... Deeerrrr!!!

Fingers crossed for Friday xx


----------



## BecsW

Lol! Thanks Lucky xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Just popped on to say good luck BecsW     x


----------



## BecsW

Awww thanks hun, that's so lovely    did not test today as seeing the Not Pregnant message on the CB digi sticks can start to get to you after a bit   . Will test in the morning but am not hopeful, no symptoms at all.....


----------



## Battenberry

Good luck for the morning Becs. Will keep all my fingers crossed x x


----------



## lucky2010

Good luck becs. Xx

Afm. Feeling very negative and I'm sure it's 14th time unlucky. So fed up with all of this :-(


----------



## Strawbs78

Good luck bec and keep your chin up rach it might be lucky this time! I'm thinking of you both x


----------



## Hales :)

Good luck this morning Becs - No symptoms mean nothing!

Rachel - Keep your chin up xx


----------



## rachandsuzann

Rachel: Keep positive    

BecsW Good luck    

Love Rachel
x


----------



## BecsW

Thanks Guys, you're all so lovely, however it's a BFN for us    am OK about it though as I realised a couple of days ago that I really didn't think it had worked so started to come to terms with it then. Plus, we never expected it to happen the first time of trying. As DW said to me, we can try again next month   

Rach honey-am sending you some cyber positive vibes   and hoping that this is your month    xxx

TinaBean-how are you doing? Hope you're OK? xxx


----------



## tinabean

Becs - gutted for you I really am.  Yes there is next month - try to stay positive. Lots of   for you.

Lucky - hope your keeping postive like me.  Lots of  

I am eating my five a day - drinking my water, taking my folic acid and trying to resist the urge to test.  Boobs still tender but could be PMS.  Still not sure when to test though as my dodgy cycles of 24, 21 and 21 for the last three months.  

Oh and I by chance had a Reiki session and the therapist said her stomach was going like crazy as was mine when she was doing the treatment (it could have been wind!!   

I will be amazed if it has worked first time anyway.

Tina xx


----------



## rachandsuzann

oh Becs I'm sorry to hear that     

C'mon Rach loads of    your way x


----------



## BecsW

Awww thank you tina and Rach&Suzanne   

Soooo....got AF this afternoon, which means day 13 scan already booked at the clinic for our next cycle    onwards and upwards   

Lucky/Rach how you doing hun?   

Tina-so pleased you are feeling positive    that's so great    also, all the fab extras you are doing must help I am sure   

xxx


----------



## single.mummy

Becs - I am so sorry for the BFN. It is so tough this TTC. It is good to see you are all set to try again though, I always found it helped (a little) to try and focus on the next try.

Good luck to the other on the 2WW. I am hoping to join you all soon.


----------



## lucky2010

So sorry becs.... Here's to second time lucky xxx

I'm ok. No symptoms at all and pretty fed up and negative... We'll see!

Keep positive tina x


----------



## lucky2010

Have you tested Tina? X


----------



## Battenberry

Sorry for your BFN Becs. I'm glad you're booked in for next cycle and are looking ahead. 

Tina good luck for testing... Will be watching out for your result. 

Lucky I hope you're hanging in there. We're one week down so this next week will B's the hardest, day 13 post IUI next Sunday so I think we'll test then if AF doesn't show up on the Saturday like she normally does! DW feeling very negative and has no symptoms but really it's too early anyway so I'm tentatively hopeful!

Love B x x


----------



## tinabean

Tested this morning as could not wait! BFN  will wait a few more days now till doing it again. That's unless AF (new to this - my period yes??) arrives. 

Having a BBQ tonight friends round so want a drink!!

Fingers still crossed for you all. 

Tina xx


----------



## Battenberry

Ah sorry for your BFN Tina, let's hope it's just too early and it will change in a few days. Fingers crossed for you x


----------



## lucky2010

Berry, how did I miss your dp was on the 2ww... Forgetful brain!! Good luck!!! My otd should be Sunday next week but Friday is 2weeks post insem... Doubt I'll make it to then!!

Sorry for your bfn Tina, hope it was too early.

Afm, I am a bit mental today and yesterday... Assuming horrible clomid pmt. Feeling completely negative and fed up... This ttc sucks at times!

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## Battenberry

Ahh lucky sorry you're fed up. I took Clomid with my first IUI, it made me into a hormonal crazed beast! I think if DW hadn't been so confused by my personality change she may have left home. I also ate like a horse!  Needless to say I hated it so can empathise with the PMT type feelings. I hope it's just the evil Clomid though for you this time. Time drags so much more slowly on the 2ww doesn't it? 

Love B x x


----------



## lucky2010

Being grumpy isn't too much of a personality change for me!!! Time dragging is an understatement!! Good luck xx


----------



## single.mummy

Tina - sorry for the BFN, hope it is just too early for you testing.
Lucky - I hope the grumpiness is all worth it next week. Time can drag on.


----------



## tinabean

Tick tock tick tock - time is dragging.  I know that I could get AF tomorrow  , hoping and wishing it does not arrive but have to wait till at least Saturday to know for sure, feeling low but trying to smile.  A few weeks ago it was a joy to go to the loo to check my fertility - now I am dreading each visit (TMI sorry)

I am normally such a positive person but this 2WW is a killer!

It's great being able to share my rants with you guys as I know that you understand.

Tina x


----------



## BecsW

Sending lots of positive vibes to Tina, Lucky and Berry     
Tina, hopefully it was just too early hun, everything crossed xx


----------



## charlruk

Goog luck to you all on the stressful 2ww!! its a hard time!1

Sending   

char and chelle


----------



## Battenberry

Thanks Becs and Charlruk. Time is dragging and I realised today DW is on nights over the weekend so she doesn't want to test until Sunday afternoon (despite me trying to persuade her to test earlier!) as she doesn't want to get a BFN and then have to go to work on a night shift (which would be pants - quite literally!) So here we are just wIting and wishing the week away, and I'm hoping if it is a BFN that AF doesn't start when she's at work when I won't be able to give her a cuddle. 

Tina sorry time's dragging for you too. Fingers crossed it's all good news his week x


----------



## BecsW

Berryboo-hope the next few days fly by for you both
Tina-hope you're OK hun
  for BFPs for you both xx


----------



## lucky2010

Could I possibly feel sick if I was 3 wks 5 days? Feel so sick today.... So so hoping this has worked xx


----------



## Battenberry

Ooh lucky I so hope it is for you.  When I got my BFP I started feeling sick a few days later, so I'll keep everything crossed for you that it's an early sign for you x x


----------



## tinabean

Lucky my fingers are so crossed for you.  Sending lots of    


Berryboo   too

I am still waiting and had a massive feel of dread yesterday but today its not too bad.  AF has not arrived yet!     for it not to arrive.  Spoke to my mother today who told me that she only had to sniff a man and she had got pregnant - I said I would not be sniffing any men - LOL.

Already planning for the next try so as to keep me occupied.  My wife has hidden the other test and I am not allowed to buy another one.

T xx


----------



## lucky2010

Bfn this morning:-( AF not due till sun but am pretty sure this is another failure :-(


----------



## Battenberry

Ah Lucky I'm sorry, sending you big hugs. Is there any chance it's too early yet? X


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks. Doubt it as I def 'knew' last time. Sigh :-(


----------



## tinabean

Lucky try and stay positive.  

I am going to test in the morning - fingers crossed.


----------



## charlruk

good luck tina!! I hope so much you get a BFP!!!  will be sending   

Keep strong lucky!! you never know, We really hope it turns in to a lovely BFP, its such a hard time!!   

Char and chelle


----------



## Battenberry

Lucky and Tina I'm keeping everything crossed for you. It gets harder as the days go on so slooooooooowly don't they? X


----------



## tinabean

BFN for me. Going to wait for AF now. Off to a birthday party this weekend down south just going to look forward to that now.  Xx


----------



## Battenberry

Ah Tina I'm so sorry it's not your month this month. I hope you have a nice time at the party. 

Lucky I'm sorry it's not looking hopeful for you either, hope you're bearing up ok, big hugs to you. 

I persuaded DW to test today which is 11DPO and it was a BFN so I'm hoping it will change but feeling it's probably unlikely for us this month too so just trying to stay positive that we can try again next cycle. 

B x x


----------



## Battenberry

Definitely a BFN here, AF showed up last night. Bah! Will just look forward to our next try. We are due some BFP's on this thread now aren't we?!! 

Love to all who are still trying, B x x


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry for bfn's Tina and berry. I don't have AF yet but 99% a bfn here too. I need to see what happens to my cycle now I've stopped the clomid but hope to try again this month.

We definitely are due some BFP's in these parts soon!

Rach x


----------



## tinabean

AF arrived yesterday. Now planning next try.


----------



## Battenberry

Sorry to hear that AF has arrived Tina. Rach I'm hoping for that 1% chance for you, but if it is a BFN then I'm hoping we'll all be feeling positive and looking forward to our next cycles. We can do it! 

Love B x x


----------



## single.mummy

Sorry for all the BFNs, we definately need to have a change of luck sometime soon.    Still hoping for you Lucky. 

I am nearly halfway through my lot of tablets, AF should have been due today and I have been crying at allsorts on the TV tonight!!! It is hard extending the time between trying, had to miss last month cause it fell on a Sunday and this month will be a 6 week gap rather than 4 weeks so will be 10 weeks between trying, Aargh!!!


----------



## MandMtb

So sorry to all of you who have had a recent BFN    Hoping to hear a run of BFP's for your next cycles   

S x


----------



## BecsW

So sorry Tina, Lucky and Berryboo for the BFNs    Thinking of you all     
We are definitely due some BFPs on this thread!

2mummies,10 weeks must feel like ages but at least this stage should shift your ovulation day from a Sunday to a week day which will make the wait all worth it    Not too long and you will be trying again xxx


----------



## rubypop2

Hi all
We've been absent for a while, computer problems   So sorry to see all the BFNs this month.  We actually got a BFP at the end of July and it was an amazing feeling.  But have had an early m/c and that has just devestated us, all that excitement and joy just gone. The world all seems a bit black and white at the moment and I feel quite disjointed from it, but just keep trying to think of the positives e.g it did work and it must have been a chromosome fault etc and then look forward to the next time; we have two frozen blasts now and we're going to have them both put back.  Anyone know how long we have to wait between ivf cycle and FET?  

I whole-heartedly agree, we are all due some lovely baby luck very soon, such a huge number of BFNs can only mean lots of BFPs next time


----------



## BecsW

Rubypop-I am so so sorry to hear your news   thinking of you xxx


----------



## AngyF

Hello there

I am so sorry to read about all the BFN's. 

We are currently 11dpiui and I tested this morning - BFN. I have this feeling that it did not work this time, but hoping and praying that the BFP will still show.  We are due for blood work on Friday.

What I do not understand, is almost ALL the signs and symptoms are there? Its driving me nuts!

Good luck to you all

XOXO


----------



## BecsW

Hi Angy,
It could still be a BFP, 11dpiui is early and could be too soon to show the HCG hormone if it is there. I have everything crossed for you


----------



## BecsW

Day 13 scan for us tomorrow    IUI was day 15 last month but I am not that regular so can't really second guess what day it will be this cycle but am pretty sure we will be on the 2ww again by the weekend....


----------



## single.mummy

Good Luck for tomorrow Becs, I hope to be having my IUI when you will hopefully be getting your BFP!!!


----------



## Battenberry

Angy fingers crossed it's still too early for you, there's time yet for it to change. 

Good luck Becs with your up coming IUI, hope it goes swimmingly - literally!

2mummies- it must have seemed like a really long wait for you to try again but hopefully worth it if you haven't got the Saturday issue in your way, fingers crossed. 

We're good to go again later this month so I'll be watching to see how you're all getting on. 

Love B x


----------



## BecsW

Scan showed 3 follies    probably one or two of them may fade away though rather than keep growing? Lining thinner than expected    Back for another scan on Friday morning....


----------



## BecsW

Second scan today, lining is much thicker so that's good but follies (four of them now which is weird for me I usually have one and once I had 2  ) have grown very very slightly so not sure what is going on, doesn't feel like a good sign though    Back on Monday for a further scan, hopefully they will grow enough for us to have IUI on Mon or Tue...


----------



## tinabean

Good luck Becs for today. 

Who else is on 2ww now?

AFM - just had our 2nd go. So officially on 2WW again, at least we know what to expect this time. Had some good news from our Donor, another couple he is donating too (same sex) are pregnant. Us next please!!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Tinabean, I had heard somewhere (cant remember where) that donors go through phases of sucessful donations so fingers crossed for you!!!


----------



## BecsW

Tina Bean-good luck to you    sending you lots of positive thoughts   

We are booked in for IUI on Wed    hoping for second time lucky   
xx


----------



## single.mummy

Good luck today Becs.


----------



## Hales :)

Good luck Becs!


----------



## Battenberry

Good luck for your IUI today Becs. 

Tina I hope you're doing ok on your 2ww so far...

We'll be joining you on either Saturday or Monday next week, also hoping for second time lucky here!

X x


----------



## tinabean

Good luck Becs

We have decided to get away this weekend - taking a few days off so heading off to Welshpool, adults only campsite so no children to remind me of what may or may not be happening in my body!!  Going to try and chill and try to stay off the internet.

Tina xx


----------



## Blondie80

9dpo here. I'm still trying to convince myself like mad we're in with a chance and have started symptom spotting *rolls eyes at self*

Last night I had lots of vidid dreams, but then I had that 2 nights before too. One of which was a pregnancy one, the others werent. And I *thought* saw some blood when I spat out after brushing my teeth this morning.

I'm knackered, but that isn't unusual for me! 

Im already in my head, too, planning ahead for next month! I hope our donor is available and DW is back from the States then! 

Anybody else playing the SS'ing game?


----------



## BecsW

We had IUI yesterday and it all went well    Need to take more drugs on Monday so have been warned not to test early as I could get a false positive   In fact I have to wait 16 days instead of the usual 14...need to keep very busy I think to keep my mind off it! xx

Best of luck to Tina and Blondie   

Not long Berry until you're on the 2ww again too


----------



## charlruk

Good luck to you all on n the 2ww!! it goes so slow!!! and such a head wreck time!! full of constant symptom spotting!  
We have everything crossed for you all!!    

Chelle and char. xx


----------



## Battenberry

Glad your IUI went well Becs. Let's hope the extra long 2ww goes quickly. 
Hope you're doing ok Tina and Blondie. 

We're on our way for DW to have her IUI, smiley face yesterday miraculously missing the Saturday weekend debacle so feeling nicely positive so far, always good to feel positive at the start! Then I'll be joining the madness with you all!

Love B x x


----------



## BecsW

That's great Berry    Hope the IUI goes really well, hooray to missing the Saturday debacle! Time to join us on the 2ww gang! 

Some of this for us all...  
xxx


----------



## Hales :)

Got everything crossed for you all!


----------



## Blondie80

Went for my scan today, to discover I have PCOS. 

Even though I knew it/had a feeling, it was still a shock and burst into tears. The doctor said 28% of women have it, and some never know. 

Need to figure out, what to do next.


----------



## BecsW

Blondie   hope you can find out some more information about what this means for you. Just wanted to say though that I know alot of women with PCOS and they all went on to have LOs, am sure you will too xxxxxx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Blondie- I have PCOS and ended up down the ISCI route, but that was mainly due to impatience! But I certainly had a happy ending!  

(I was in denial too   )

CLP


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi Blondie 

I have PCOS i have had this for over 10 years, and i have only just decided to take the bull buy its horns and get my head round it and sort myslef out! 

Im still in shock and it gets me down, but im getting tehre, Sweetie if i can help or if you want advice let me know  

You can do this  xx

Becki xx


----------



## Blondie80

Thanks so much Ladies, Im in shock and a bit teery over it. Its been a battle already and I wasn't really prepared for an extra battle!

My doctor is on holiday and so I can't see her until the 5th, so talk about how to go forward with this. What does it all mean? Will I be tested each month to see if I have been ovulating? Will I get medication?

I am inspired and reassured by those of you with babies already though! thank you! 
xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Blondie, 

Sweetie do you have monthly cycles? I have no had a natural period in years. 

I am prescribed Metformin to regulate my cycles and help with weight loss, but everyone is different.

I cant start the baby trail yet until i have lost my weight, but i know that when i start i will be medicated ovukation, to the best they can. 

Hope this helps a snippet 

Becki xx


----------



## Blondie80

I do (irregular) but I dont actually know if I am ovulating . Apparentlty you can get a high on an OPK or a CBFM (am using both) so it recognises the surge, and you may not necessarily ovulate.

I have heard re metformin, do you need to be within a certain BMI to take this? I thought I had read that somewhere.

I also heard that medicated ovulation (chlomid?) you can only take 7 times!


----------



## BecsW

Hi Blondie,
I am so sorry that you are having such a tricky time     a scan at the right time of the month could quickly tell if you are releasing follicles. Clomid can help to regulate cycles, I have not heard that it can only be used for 7 times though? You could pop onto the IUI thread and ask the ladies on there as they know alot about having cycles regulated and which drugs can be prescrbed etc. It may also be that you could get funding on the NHS for fertility treatment if you have PCOS, definitely worth asking when your GP comes back?   
xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Blondie sending you hugs babe , I'm so sorry!! Anything I can do let me know.. Will ** you xx


----------



## BecsW

Well I am on day 6 and up until yesterday felt that it definitely hadn't worked for us this month. But yesterday afternoon starting noticing some symptoms   . We have always had a trigger shot of Ovitrelle 36-40 hours before IUI before but this time the clinic also asked us to have another Ovitrelle injection 5 days after IUI. We did that last night and suddenly since lunchtime today I have felt really flooded with preg hormones, almost a bit light headed and not quite with it actually   I would have assumed that the Ovitrelle had done this had I not started to feel like this (but in a very small way) the day before doing the jab. Anyone had a similar experience?
Becs xx


----------



## BecsW

Feeling back to normal today-must have just been some weird over reaction to the Ovitrelle kicking in?   Vague symptoms but nothing to get too excited about. Will just have to play the waiting game and stop trying to second guess!! Yeah right!  

How are all the other 2wwers doing?

Blondie-how are you doing honey?


----------



## tinabean

Hi 

Blondie hope your ok.    

BecsW - glad you back to normal again.  

I have lost count of how many of us are on 2WW! Must be my age... Is it BecsW and Berryboo and me?

AFM - Well I keep seeing lots of magpies in two's so keeping my hopes up.   I am 9/10 days DPO got sore boobs (which is normal for me prior to AF) had a few niggly cramps this week too - yes I am symptom spotting!! 

Been really stressed out since last Wednesday though, and felt so down in the dumps and crying lots.  We had bad news (terminal illness) about my father last week, which has really messed with my head.  I just wanted to have a good drink but I did not.  I said to my Wife that we have no chance of conceiving with my stress levels at the mo.

I am still hoping and we have even spoke about trying IUI but don't know the costs. (Can anyone give us a ball park figure??)

We are off to Manchester Pride this weekend and AF is due on on Sunday so we will see.

Sorry its a bit of miserable message.

Tina xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Tina - Sorry to hear about your dad


----------



## BecsW

Tina-  I am so sorry to hear about your dad   In answer to your Qs. if fertilization is going to happen and it's a sticky one then it will implant and stay in its rightful place anyway-even if the woman is stressed-so please don't be anxious about stress having a negative impact on your chances-what will be will be honey. Each clinic varies on costs, our current clinic is £700 for IUI, a further £100 for drugs if you are having medicated IUI and about £200 more for initial and follow up consultations. We also pay £150 to store our KD sperm. It might be worth phoning your local clinic to compare, at our first clinic we had 4 cycles of IUI, all the relevant consultations, tests, scans etc and using a KD cost in total about £5000. Hope this helps.
Thinking of you at this tricky time xxx


----------



## Battenberry

Tina - so sorry to hear about your Dad. Becs' clinic sounds a bit cheaper than ours, ours is £1200 ish for natural IUI, medicated cycle is more but I'm not sure how much more at the moment (a couple of years ago it cost around £1700 for a medicated cycle) I hope you have a good time at Pride.

Becs I hope you're doing ok, sounds like your symptoms are keeping you on your toes coming and going! DW hasn't got any at the moment, I think we're both feeling a bit negative this cycle but we will just have to wait it out. It's such a long time to wait though isn't it?! 

Blondie hope you're doing ok. Big hugs to you. 

Wishing lots of luck to others on the horrid 2ww!

Love B x x


----------



## tinabean

Thanks for all your kind words, it is very much appreciated.

Since last night I have had a dull ache at the top of my stomach left side - heres hoping it's a sign     Last night I had the worst nights sleep as well.

Hope everyone else is ok.

Tina


----------



## single.mummy

Good Luck to you all.

I have just started on the ovulation kits after what seems like an eternity (though only about 8 weeks!) trying to shift my ovulation time. So I am now hoping to smile Monday/Tuesday next week I am off work until next Thursday so would be great to have a nice relax treatment (without having to blag time off work). Please don't let me smile Saturday or Sunday!!


----------



## Battenberry

Fingers crossed 2 mummies that you get to have IUI when you're off work. Will keep my fingers crossed for you that your smile will be when it should be! X


----------



## tinabean

Boo hoo - I did a test this morning 2 days to AF - BFN....


----------



## Battenberry

Tina there's time for that to change... Don't lose hope yet, hang in there... X x


----------



## BecsW

Tina-it could just be too early yet honey    am willing that line to appear for you next time you test    

2mummies-that's great that your long wait is finally coming to an end-please wait until Monday Smiley   

Berry-no symptoms don't necc mean a negative, I know lots of people who had no symptoms at all then got a BFP   

Feel a bit AF-y myself, don't think it has worked this month. Got to wait until next Friday to test...this certainly feels like a verrrrry looooong 2ww!


----------



## tinabean

Well I did not get my AF yet but my DW has - she said it has come for her and she hopes it does not for me!

Becs - Keep on going  , plan things to do, walking or have a good clear out of your papers (I did that last week!)

2mummies Monday smiley is defo on the cards.

Berryboo - keep your chin up - nearly there.  

Oh I called the clinic where we had all of our original tests and asked about ££ of unmedicated IUI and to use their sperm bank (our donor donated to them recently)  The big shock was that they said as we had used unquarantined sperm that we would have to wait 6 months and i would need to go through quarantine myself!  Wonder if they would say that to a het couple.  Has anyone else had that when they have gone from at home to clinic??

Tina x


----------



## BecsW

Hi Tina,
There was a chat about this very subject on another one og the LGBT threads-worth a look (I think it was called using Donor sperm). The 6 month quarantine period is a HFEA rule and is about HIV infection-the infection can take up to 6 months to show up on a test so they test the donor for HIV, he gives the samples, then he is tested again in 6 months time-if that's clear then the set of samples are allowed to be used. This would also be the same for a Het. couple using a donor. I didn't have to be quarnatined though? It seems the clinic rules really vary from place to place. The clinic route is a long one def.


----------



## tinabean

BecsW said:


> Hi Tina,
> There was a chat about this very subject on another one og the LGBT threads-worth a look (I think it was called using Donor sperm). The 6 month quarantine period is a HFEA rule and is about HIV infection-the infection can take up to 6 months to show up on a test so they test the donor for HIV, he gives the samples, then he is tested again in 6 months time-if that's clear then the set of samples are allowed to be used. This would also be the same for a Het. couple using a donor. I didn't have to be quarnatined though? It seems the clinic rules really vary from place to place. The clinic route is a long one def.


Becs

They wanted to quaranteen me not the donor - donor has already done his 6 months (totally separate from us - he just happens to be a donor at the same clinic)

T


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Becs I've never heard of you being quarantined only the donor sperm- it seems v odd, they don't stop hetero couples having treatment, egg donors or surrogates from having sex during their treatments. Like many things it seems some clinics do their own things


----------



## BecsW

Hi Tina and JJ, no I have never heard of that either? Might be worth checking with them?
Tina, is today your OTD?   
xx


----------



## Starfish78

Hello,

Well I'm joining you on the 2ww - much anticipated AI with KD on wed and thurs last week having missed 2 cycles as they were abroad, so a few days in and already feeling like time is moving sloooowly! We had a bit of a stressful time arranging to see KD as ov was early and DW just started a very busy new job so blagging time off and then speeding along the dual carriageway with the pot between legs worried about traffic does nothing for relaxed attempts at conception! Last time we did 'take away' (rather then KD come to us) there was a huge traffic jam and we regretted not taking the syringe just in case! Does anyone else see the whole thing objectively sometimes and find it all rather amusing?! how many other woman around the country are driving around with sperm between their legs at any one time !?

I've spoken to a couple of clinics Tina and also never heard of the woman being quarantined...hope you get some clarity on that. And hope that AF still not shown up for you.

Berryboo and Becs, hoping you are doing OK....really hoping for BFPs for everyone

Starfish x


----------



## single.mummy

Hi all
I hope your 2WW are going ok. 
Tina I have never heard of a woman being quarantined either, just that they do the standard tests. Maybe you should ask them to clarify why they want to do this.
AFM, no smiley face this weekend   so am hoping now to smile tomorrow or tuesday (not asking for much) otherwise will have to try and get some time off work Thursday (which could be a bit of a nightmare) but I do hope not to miss this month now. I am starting to get excited now!!!


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Hi all

I hope everyone's coping ok... we're now officially in 2WW.  We inseminated (at home) Friday and Saturday, and are going to again tomorrow just for good luck!  DW's cycle is a bit unpredictable so we just want to give ourselves every possible chance.  This is only our second month of trying.  We were unsuccessful in June and missed last month, so fingers crossed this time, although I know it can take a while.

I really enjoy reading everyone's stories, and it's good to know there are others on a similar journey to ours xx


----------



## tinabean

Wow. Just got home I  have been off enjoying Manchester Pride (including seeing Heather Pearce - er Hello!!).  Lots of advice about my potential quarantine - sounds like I have rabies...  I think the clinic are having a laugh and I am going to get it clarified. 

Anyway yes today was OTD and AF has not arrived despite me checking like a maniac - going to festival toilets is bad enough anyway but going just to check is a worse. I am going to test in morning. I did have a major stressful day Fri (father stuff) so that could have delayed it. 

Had a very funny tummy , boobs still tender, here's hoping!!

Good luck to everyone else. 

Starfish - We always put in our bra to keep it warm!! 

Tina x 

Tina. Xxx


----------



## Battenberry

Good luck Tina for testing in the morning. Fingers crossed for you...

Welcome to the 2ww lisa and Laura and Starfish. Hope it flies by for you. Ours is dragging now! We're managing to keep busy but I'm still just counting the days down. We have a wedding to go to on Sat so if it's negative for us I think DW is desperate for a drink! We're hoping we'll have a really good reason to be on the lemonade though...

Love to all 2ww'ers x x


----------



## tinabean

Test was BFN (half asleep before!!) AF is lurking somewhere!! 

T x


----------



## BecsW

tinabean said:


> Test was BFP. AF is lurking somewhere!!
> 
> T x


TinaBean-BFP!! That's amazing news! Yay! Tina so so pleased for you both xxx


----------



## tinabean

BecsW said:


> tinabean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Test was BFP. AF is lurking somewhere!!
> 
> T x
> 
> 
> 
> TinaBean-BFP!! That's amazing news! Yay! Tina so so pleased for you both xxx
Click to expand...

Just amended my post! I was half asleep it was BFN!


----------



## Starfish78

Really sorry Tina   

Thinking of you

Starfish x


----------



## Battenberry

Ah sorry Tina, sending you big hugs  

Love Berry x x


----------



## single.mummy

Tina, I am so sorry, I do hope your AF does not arrive and it is just taking a little time to show up.

AFM, I have just got my smiley face   , I am very excited to be joinging you all on your 2WW as of tomorrow morning. I have been madly sorting out the house today so hoping the nesting urge is a good sign.

Good luck to you all waiting to test.


----------



## tinabean

AF has arrived...  

How are you Becs, Berry and Starfish??

Excellent news 2mummies - exciting times.

Sending you all    and    

Just bought another load of CB Ov Kits.  Should be back here in about 10 days ish if the KD is available.


----------



## rubypop2

Hi all,
Sorry to hear about your BFN this month tinabean, rubbish!!!!  Be very nice to yourself now x  

Everyone still on 2 week wait I have fingers and toes crossed for you all.


----------



## Battenberry

It's another BFN here, AF started in full flow this morning just as I'd persuaded DW to test early at 12dpo. We were hoping it might be second time lucky like it was for me. Oh well we'll just try again. Not sure if we can for a couple of months due to DW work commitments so that feels rubbish too.

This thread is definitely due some BFP's so I'm keeping my fingers crossed for you Becs and Starfish and all other 2ww'ers.  

Love Berry x x


----------



## Starfish78

Hi all, 

Really sorry Berry   hope you and DW are OK. I can identify with the frustration of not being able to try for another couple of months, as we tend to have 2 months trying and then 2 months when our donor is away -  it's so frustrating. I found keeping busy helped a bit, and the time did go quicker than I thought it would so I hope it does for you too.

2mummies how did it go today?

AFM I'm feeling OK one week in, always find the 2nd week harder as I start to symptom spot more !!

Becs - how are you doing?

Starfish x


----------



## single.mummy

So sorry for you Berry and your DP. It is hard waiting however I think it can be worth getting the timing right for you.

Good luck for your 2nd week Starfish, I always find the second week harder, you will just have to find yourself lots to do this week.

AFM, today went fine. I had to go by myself again and it was strange sat in the waiting room with couples by myself, but we are having to save our leave as best as we can as we are moving house. Treatment was fine and then I came home and had an hour in bed. it was nice not having to worry about work or make excuses. Just fingers crossed now. I am interiewing in work next week so that should keep my first week busy.


----------



## BecsW

BFN here    AF arrived yesterday, booked in for our day 13 scan though so will keep fingers crossed for third time lucky   


Big hugs to Tina and Berry   so sorry guy, this journey is sooooo tough   


2mummies-thrilled you are in the 2ww, hope it flies by for you quickly   


Starfish-hope the 2ww is going by quickly for you too   


xxx


----------



## single.mummy

So sorry for you Becs. I hope you look after each other.


----------



## Battenberry

So sorry Becs, that's rubbish. You're right it is a really tough journey, so frustrating. Like you we're also hoping for third time lucky. 

Glad you're on the 2ww 2mummies, I hope you're feeling positive now the timing is better for you. 

Good luck to you Starfish, when is OTD for you? 

DW spoke to her manager today and we can squeeze another treatment in September, then we'll need a break anyway to go back to the clinic and discuss moving onto medicated cycles so that'll fit in ok with her not being able to have treatment for a couple of months. 

Love to all, B x


----------



## Starfish78

Really sorry Becs   

Hope all well 2mummies

OK here, OTD is Thursday so still feels like a long week to go!

Starfish x


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Hi, hope you don't mind if I join you here.  
I had iui today and am on my first 2ww. Already finding it slow going!!  
I have lots of cramping tonight but hopefuly that will ease by morning.  

Sending lots of pma to everyone.   

xx


----------



## Starfish78

Welcome Meow, hope the cramping has eased and time moves starts to move more quickly for you! I always find it amazing that a 2 week holiday passes in the blink of an eye and these 2ww's feel like they last a month!

Starfish x


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Thanks Starfish78, cramping is less today - still there but nothing like last night.  

If only I had a holiday planned, then the holiday would pass a little slower and the 2ww would speed up!  
1 day down…  13 to go...


----------



## Starfish78

Hello, 

Having a very rollercoaster ish day, and cant work out what to be feeling. I've had a 27/28 day cycle for the last 8 months, although for the last 2 months my period has been really slow to start, eg coming on in dribs and drabs for 2 even 3 days (which means I have had trouble working out what day to put as day 1).

I am currently 11 dpo and AF due on Wednesday/thurs. On Friday afternoon just gone I had faint brown discharge after going to the loo, and then have had minimal brown discharge, with a tiny bit of pink. Sat night had cramps just like period coming. Initially thought it might be implantation bleeding and then thought it was probably a very slow beginning to AF - but if this was the case AF would be very early for me. Cramps had gone by this morning, and have had barely any brown today.  Feel uncomfortable (like AF is going to start any minute) but no actual cramps. Feeling nausous after eating since Saturday. But I feel so stressed out about it all I might just be feeling sick from the anxiety!?

Any words of wisdom appreciated !!

Thanks
Starfish x


----------



## single.mummy

Starfish

It does sound very positive to me, especially if AF does not arrive tomorrow. I never had implantation bleeds with either of mine however I did feel like my AF was about to start and had cramps with both. It is so difficult because I did not have any different feelings from AF to being pregnant.

I do hope AF stays away for you, are you planning to test soon?

I am only 5 days in so far, it seems like a life time away until we can test.


----------



## Starfish78

Tested this morning - BFP !!!!!!! We are over the moon! Cant really believe it! ? ! Keep having to check the test!

My sister told me on Friday night that she is 6 weeks pregnant with her 2nd, and she knew we have been trying and was in tears telling me, bless her, so it feels very exciting from so many angles!

Loads of luck to Meow and 2mummies, and thanks 2mummies for your encouraging post last night, which I took some comfort from.

Starfish x


----------



## single.mummy

Starfish
I am so happy for you (and your sister). My as is 3 months younger than his cousin and it is lovely.
I hope the lovely baby dust stays and I can join you very soon.
Congrats again.


----------



## Tara1984

Big Congratulations on your  !!! 

  xx


----------



## Kallie

Starfish, congratulations!!!!

I was going to reply last night to say that on both occasions I got cramping feeling before a BFP but I was called away from the computer. Hope all goes smoothly for you and you enjoy your pregnancy


----------



## Battenberry

Huge Congratulations Starfish! That's fab news you've got your BFP! Lots of love, B x x


----------



## welshginge

YEY STARFISH!!!! xx


----------



## Mish3434

Aww Congratulations Starfish, great news


----------



## charlruk

Amazing starfish!! Huge congratulations!!! So excited for you!! Xxx

C& c


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Starfish,  that is fantastic news!  (for both you and your sister!)
All the best and hope to be joining in the celebrations soon!


----------



## Blondie80

Starfish78 said:


> Tested this morning - BFP !!!!!!! We are over the moon! Cant really believe it! ? ! Keep having to check the test!
> 
> My sister told me on Friday night that she is 6 weeks pregnant with her 2nd, and she knew we have been trying and was in tears telling me, bless her, so it feels very exciting from so many angles!
> 
> Loads of luck to Meow and 2mummies, and thanks 2mummies for your encouraging post last night, which I took some comfort from.
> 
> Starfish x


OMG!

Did I NOT tell you that I had a good feeling!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

congrats starfish, thats amazing and I am so happy for you xxx


----------



## Starfish78

Thanks so much everyone for all your well wishes, it is so lovely to read them all, and yes Blondie your 6th sixth is clearly working! Funnily enough, my 4 year old niece also prophecied this and told my sister ' you've got a baby and so has Auntie'. ! She doesnt know either of us are pregnant! Not sure if there's any chance of her actually knowing (or just wishing) but I did take some hope from it when my sister told me at the time, which was before I had tested!

I really hope the baby dust stays around, due some more BFPs on here !!

Starfish x


----------



## tinabean

Excellent news Starfish.

All the very best with your pregnancy.

T xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wonderful news for you both Starfish


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Congratulations Starfish!!!


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

This is my first 2ww or more like it, 2wt (torture).  
Time is dragging and I'm aware of every twinge, pang and ache. 

I'm going a bit potty...  And only 5 days in!!


----------



## tinabean

MeowToTheMoon said:


> This is my first 2ww or more like it, 2wt (torture).
> Time is dragging and I'm aware of every twinge, pang and ache.
> 
> I'm going a bit potty... And only 5 days in!!


Hang on in there. On my first 2ww I was terrible too. Every twing, ache, pain was a sign. Try and occupy your time, have a clear out of clothes, papers, go for a walk.

Good luck

Tina xx


----------



## curves angel

Congrats Starfish!


----------



## Kezza78

Congrates Starfish!!! xx


----------



## rubypop2

That's lovely news starfish, congratulations to you all


----------



## LisaAndLaura

That's fantastic news Starfish!  And I hope those of you who weren't so lucky this time don't have long to wait for your good news.  Well, we're still in the game... DW usually has a short cycle (24 days) and AF is now 2 days overdue, but still testing negative.  It'll be 2 weeks tomorrow since our first insem this cycle (we managed 3 goes), so trying now to avoid testing again until weekend.  Symptom-wise, she's peeing like a donkey, sore boobs, being sick, Increased vaginal discharge (TMI??) and decorating like Lawrence Llewellyn-Bowen on speed!  So, the house is looking great...  

Hang in there everyone.  I'm trying to stay away and do non-TTC stuff to keep my mind off it, but it's not easy when there is a box of pregnancy tests sitting on the dressing table!!  However, we have our 4-yr-old nephew staying at weekend, so that should help 

xxx


----------



## BecsW

Starfish-Yay!! BFP!! That's such great news    Massive congrats! xx

Lisa and Laura-that all sounds very positive to me    not sure if decorating is a typical symptom though  
xx


----------



## single.mummy

Wow LisaandLaura all sounds great, I tested negative before getting a positive with my DD and DS so fingers crossed for you. 

AFM I am now 8 days in and now in the 2nd week, I think things are going to drag now. I think this weekend is going to go very slowly - when is too early to test?


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

I'm 7 days in to the 2ww and am now officially losing the plot.        I found it a bit nerve wracking for the first couple of days, At 5 days I thought it was bad but now really dragging...  I wanted this week to go really fast as my mum comes back tomorrow after nearly a year away and I can't wait to see her.    no such luck  

I have a really short cycle so af is due tomorrow under normal circumstance.  No sign of it at all yet.  No mood swings, no threatened violence, in fact calmer then usual in all things (except 2ww of course!)

Crossing fingers for everyone.


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Major frustration this morning!  We have what DW thinks (and I think I may see it too) is a VERY faint 2nd line on the cheapo test.  I think she should use one of the decent ones (First Response) as my logic is that if the cheap one shows anything at all, the other one is more likely to show something, whether or not it's the first pee of the day.  Or are we clutching at straws?  Today is CD29 and she usually has a 24 day cycle, and it's 2 weeks since we inseminated.  I just wanna know!!!!


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Me again... more frustration!  We've just done a First Response test and there is, again, a VERY faint 2nd line.  I think I may have to go out and buy one (or more!) of those Clearblue ones that tells you in actual words that you are pregnant/not pregnant and how many weeks since conception, or I'll be knocking on the neighbours' doors asking if they can see a line!!  AAARRRGGGHHH!!!! xx


----------



## BecsW

OMG-Lisa and Laura-a line is a line no matter how faint!!   When we go Pg with Jacob we had a very very very faint line, next day it showed up a bit more, the next day it was very clear    Wow ladies!! Do more tests if you like and do test tomorrow but it sounds like you are expecting


----------



## jo185

just had my 6th IUI yesterday so 2WW here we come!!  I always feel like I am going slightly   during the 2 weeks.  Hopefully this time the time will fly by.  

Anyone else just starting the 2WW?

Jo185


----------



## LisaAndLaura

OK I gave in and went to Boots and bought a 2-pack of Clearblue tests with conception indicator... just done the 3rd test of the day, and it states, quite clearly in actual words... PREGNANT!!!!  1-2 weeks!!!  Woohoo!!!  I feel really lucky that we managed to succeed on only our 2nd cycle of trying.  

Welcome to 2WW Jo... looks like there's plenty of baby dust to be had  xxx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Congratulations Lisa & Laura!!!!


----------



## single.mummy

Congratulations Lisa and Laura. So pleased for you. I am not sure how long I will last til testing. I feel like AF is arriving all the time but not due until next Wednesday. DP wants to test tomorrow but that will be far too early, however she says she has a good feeling this about this weekend!! She is such a bad influence.

Welcome Jo, I am on day 10 I think, and yes it does drive me mad


----------



## Starfish78

Fantastic news Laura and Lisa !!!  So pleased for you. 

Starfish x


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Congratulations, Lisa and Laura!!!!          

Fantastic news!!  So exciting - a few good results here lately, I'm crossing fingers I get some of your positive energies...


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Sorry, meant to also say welcome to Jo185.
Good luck for your 2ww.  
I'm on day 8, a bit ahead.


----------



## Glitterintheair

I think definitely get a clearblue one. All of my friends did not believe they were pregnant until the test said 'Pregnant' in words. It's worth it! Will bob in later to see what happened xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Sorry Lisa and Laura didn't see that you'd bought one and it's confirmed! Yay so happy for you  xx


----------



## Mish3434

Congratulations Lisa and Laura fantastic news xx


----------



## BecsW

Yay!! Massive congrats Lisa and Laura!!


----------



## charlruk

Great news Lisa and Laura!!! You are pregnant!!! Woo hoo !!!!!

Char and Chelle!!!xx


----------



## tinabean

Many many congrats Lisa and Laura.   

I am with Meow please send me some baby dust. 

Jo 185 - I am your 2ww buddy.  We had DI at home yesterday and today, so are on this crazy 2WW rollercoaster again.

2 mummies hope your doing ok.

Have tried to read back on who else is on 2WW - hope anyone I have missed are ok.

I love the support I get on here - it is so good to share our journeys.  The last few times we have tried I have refrained from exercise but this time I thought carry on as normal and went and played hockey this afternoon.  I loved it.

Tina xx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Good luck tinabean! 
Lots of baby dust to all in 2ww.

I'm really struggling today.  Feeling a bit lost and so tired of waiting.  
I had a difficult weekend with my mum - who I hadn't seen in months and I was so excited to see her.  She was so grumpy and horrible.  Suddenly feeling so alone too.  I'd been feeling so positive until now and this is just so weird to feel like this.

Sorry to be so negative.  Just need to let it out somewhere and not sure where else to turn...


----------



## single.mummy

Well it was BFN for us today, AF arrived this afternoon 2 days early while I was at work. Took my totally by surprise, I was not expecting it, I was feeling quite positive actually, like it may have worked and I had to escape work before I started crying infront of colleagues! Instead I walked around the city centre crying    Must have looked a right state!

Not sure what to do next. We are in the middle of moving (which is not helping as there has been loads of problems with it) so I am not sure whether to postpone TTC until next January now (it is not as far away as it sounds) or whether to give it one more shot next month. I have limited swimmers so am finding decision making hard. I really don't want to take a break but lugging boxes around surely can't hel TTC?

Feeling very fed up   

Good luck to all of you on the 2WW.


----------



## tinabean

Jo185 - hope your doing ok, mu 2WW buddy.

Meow - keep your chin up it will be worth it in the end.  Try and stay postive - sending     

2mummies - I am so sad that AF came and so at the wrong time.  Big massive hugs to you.     

AFM - My DW is symptom spotting now for me!!  I mentioned in the car that I felt nausea and she was saying are your boobs sore, I had to give her a dig in the arm.  I have hidden all the ovulation kits and pregnancy kits so I don't see them and then I have no reminders. I do the same with biscuits!!

I must say this time feels better maybe because it's our 3rd try and we know what to expect. 

We have just booked to go away for our 1st Wedding anniversary too - which I have just realised I should be fertile at the same time!  Let's hope I am pregnant instead....PMA.

Love to all the 2WW'ers.

Tina xx


----------



## 2011pink

Hiya ladies.....I am finally joining you on the 2WW! I did the second insemination yesterday and the first on Monday. It feels so surreal as its something we have been discussing and planning for so long (only recently found or donor) and its finally here. Im trying to distract myself so I odnt drive myself- and DW- insane! Luckily me and DW are away next week with her parents...hopefully this will make the time go faster!
Tinabean- We meet again. Oooh I hope you have a great time on your wedding anniversary! Where are you going? I hope you have your BFP and have another reason to celebrate while your away!
2mummies- First of all big ((((HUGS)))) Im so sorry for your bfn. It is such a difficult position having limited swimmers. I think if I were in your position my heart would want to ttc straight away,  but my head would say to wait until Jan. That way you get Xmas and New-Year out of the way. But I know its easier said than done as its an unexplainable feeling the pull we women feel when we are ttc. 
MeowtotheMoon- Sorry to hear about your meeting with your mum not going well. I know its hard when we are dissappointed by our parents. Im hoping it wont bring you too down. Try and keep positive, are you nearly at the end of your 2ww?
A BIG hullloooo to all your other 2WW's!!! Hope you are all doing well!x


----------



## single.mummy

2011pink - it is strange on the 2WW, when all that planning has actually stopped and you are then waiting. Fingers crossed that it goes quickly for you and you get a BFP!!!!
We will hopefully be starting our 2WW when you will be coming to the end of yours, I am getting excited again and my heart definately won over my head. I have always tried to be diplomatic and said that as we have limited swimmers if it is meant to be it will be, and we are very very lucky to have our own little family already. However when reality hits it is hard to be so reasonable at times. But all we can do is try.


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Thanks tinabean and 2011pink for your kind thoughts.

It's a bfn for me and I hate to say it, but I am relieved.
I've been struggling since last weekend but mostly because I came to a horrible realisation that I am not in a situation to do this right now.  It came as a shock as I've been desperate for a baby for as long as I can remember.  I was so excited and so positive to have got to the point of actually pursuing a dream and then it all came down like a ton of bricks.  I'm shattered.  Not sure what to do from here...

Sending lots of    to everyone on 2ww. 

Sorry 2mummies for your bfn.  Good luck with what you choose from here.


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

I'm not feeling so 'relieved' today.  Feeling very sad and alone.

I just wish I had some friends living in the same country as me!


----------



## tinabean

Welcome and hello again 2011 Pink.  Hope your doing ok. We are off to a posh hotel for a few days for a bit of pampering thanks. Can't wait for next month now.

Meow - So sorry about your BFN.  

I can assure you the feelings do get better as you go on.  I underestimated how I would feel about our first try at TTC and can only look back now and realise I needed a good shake!!  I think we all think it will work first time and it does for some but not for all.

I am 42 and know this is my last chance but also realise that if it is going to happen it will happen.  We are on our 3rd try at home but have only decided to try till the end of the year.  

Try to stay postive.

AFM - I am in severe pain with sciatica and I am struggling to sit or stand!  I have tried not to take anything as I am on 2ww but have had to take paracetmol to help.  I have had deep heat on for a few days and today a heat patch.  I am going to have reiki on Sunday too. I ate lots of chocolate last night and I am having a chippy tea tonight (anything to help eh!!)

If nothing else my back is making the time fly and giving me something else to moan about....

No symptoms yet, think its a bit early yet.

How is everyone else doing??

Tina  xx


----------



## single.mummy

Sorry about your BFN Meow, it really is hard  as you do think it could happen and then when it doesn't it is so hard. Which country do you live in? Have you moved recently? Are yo attending a clinic? Sorry for so many questions, I guess I am just nosey.

Tina, I am sorry about your back. I had sciatica in my Pregnancies and it can be a nightmare. Though disappeared the minute I gave birth. I hope you can get some relief from it and paracetamol is fine. Just rest up as best you can.


----------



## BecsW

2mummies and Meow to the Moon    for you both, thinking of you both xxx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

2mummies said:


> Sorry about your BFN Meow, it really is hard as you do think it could happen and then when it doesn't it is so hard. Which country do you live in? Have you moved recently? Are yo attending a clinic? Sorry for so many questions, I guess I am just nosey.


I moved to the UK about 10 years ago to work, but my work means I have no time to socialise - I have one friend from home that lives here (thank God for her!). i have literally worked the last 10 years away. I took a change in work to take this journey which means I'm skint instead&#8230; But I've decided to dive back into work again for a while to up the finances and take some time to think about if I can really do this.

I am with a clinic and they've been great.

I'm in such a different place to where I was last week. I held such positiveness and hope. Today I am feeling unsure about everything&#8230;

Thanks for the support and hugs.


----------



## 2011pink

2Mummies- I cant blame you for letting your heart win...I wish you all the   and Im   that the time flies till you get your 2ww.
MeowtotheMoon- Just take each step as it comes. You know what, you may think you want to get yourself more financillay secure first or then again you may see a baby and all the emotions stir inside you again. I think it sounds like you could do with a few days rest and relax, time to recouperate (sp) and see how you feel. It is a hard thing when you are dealing with this constant up and down rollercoaster looking for every twinge.  
TinaBean- Enjoy your relaxing break! Its much deserved. I suffered from sciatica- the only thing I found that helped long term was accupunture and a good stretch every day. Ive heard great things about Reiki though. How is your waiting game going?
Sending you all big ((((HUGS))))

Ive got 10 days to go....though my period is due (or not as the case will hopefully be) on the 26th but I want to play it safe and test late as Im worried HCG levels wont be high enough on the day....but I say this now and Ill prob be up at 12am on the morning of the 26th peeing on a stick!!!
Next week we are away and back on the 23rd so thats good. Im symptom spotting atm driving myself mad and thinking why no-one has devloped a test which you ca do dau after insemination ha I know Im a bit   must be all this waiting!!!


----------



## single.mummy

Hee Hee 2011Pink about the test you can do the day after Insemination - i would definately go for that!! I hope you have a nice week away and it will help the second week fly by. I always find it hard waiting til test day and always tend to test early. 
Meow - I am sorry you feel so far away from "home" and but sounds like you have a good friend there. It is hard trying to cope with all the emotions that is involved in TTC sometimes. Our clinic's counsellor said that we could contact her at any point ,maybe that would be an option for you. 
AFM - This week I am waiting to start ovulation tests, when I will be waiting to see that smiley face and then onto the 2WW. Always waiting    (Oh and at the same time waiting to see if the offer we have put on a house has been accepted - this is the 7th house we have offered on now. I am sadly getting used to losing these houses.)
Good luck to you all on the 2WW


----------



## tinabean

So how is everyone doing??

I tested yesterday and it was BFN - not got AF yet still hoping.  AF is due tomorrow.

I have had a really crap week my father is really bad (he has terminal kidney cancer!), my wife's aunt died, a friend was diagnosed with prostate cancer then I test early with a BFN.  I had such a bad day yesterday and had to be sent home from work as I was crying so much.  This TTC is a rocky rollercoaster of emotions without everything else happening.

We have made a decision today to go back to the hospital and try DIUI.  Feels like time is running out and with my father and all its best to try sooner rather than later.

So I called the consultants secretary today and I am waiting for an appointment now.

T x


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

tinabean, sounds like the week from hell!  I'm not surprised you're crying all the time...   

When is/was your otd?  
I'm glad you've decided on a plan, somehow feels so much better with something in place..

Take care x


----------



## jessica60

Tinabean sounds like a nightmare of a week, sometimes all the bad things come all at once. 

Re: the bfn, I am in the same position as you, was expecting af by now but still hasnt arrived. Been testing since tue all bfn. Are you having any sympyons? I have read somwhere that some women dont test positive straight away, it takes a couple of weeks.

Good luck to everyone 

K x


----------



## tinabean

Jessica - it's so bad when we start to test early!  I always test early and then test day before AF due....  As for symptoms, nothing that does not happen with AF eg sore boobs, but have been very windy (TMI).  What about you any symptoms Hey you may get a BFP yet.
  

Meow - How are you going on??  Thanks for the hugs.  My OTD would be my AF date wouldn't it? So tomorrow 23rd Sept.  Planning another route feels right if expensive but worth it.

I have also decided if AF does come tomorrow I am going to have a drink - not drank for months!!

Thanks for all the support.  I need it all at the moment.

T xx


----------



## charlruk

Sending so many positive thoughts to all of you !!! Xxxx

Hope so much for u for bfP!! Xxxxx 

C & c . Xxx


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Fingers crossed for you all    Our last 2WW was a nightmare, and then it took 3 tests before I believed DW was actually pregnant!


----------



## jessica60

Its a no for me this month, woke up to visit from af. Just hope our kd will be be in the uk and available for the next try.
Tina how r u getting on? fingers crossed for you. You mentioned diui would this be with the donor you are currently using?

we may have to look into using a different method as our donor is always out of the country.

Good luck to everyone else testing soon.

K x


----------



## single.mummy

Jessica60, sorry for your BFN, I hope your donor is available for you this month and you don't have to wait too long til you can try again.

Tina, how are you doing? I hope you get a BFP.

AFM back to waiting for ovulation on the kits. AF arrived early this month, afte taking tablets to put my ovulation back from the weekends!!!! So I am really hoping that I do not ovulate tomorrow as that will be another wasted month.


----------



## 2011pink

Hi ladies. Im back from my mini break. 
TinaBean- You sound like you have had such a stressful time honey. I cant imagine trying to deal with all of that on top of TTC. Though I think maybe the positive to come from it is that you have decided to try DIUI. Have you had AF yet? As you never know- you may not need to go down that route. I am praying for you.
2Mummies- How is the house thing going? I hope your AF settles down into a routine so you know when to expect it. Do you get any symptoms when ovulating?
Jessica60 - I am sorry for your BFN but there is still time. I know some people dont test positive until a few weeks into pregnancy so you never know...are you considering DIUI also as I read that you have trouble with donor being out of the country a lot. Is there anyway you could find another one ordo you have specific reasons for using him.

AFM- I have a few days to go to test but it is very hard not to!!! Why does the 2ww go so slowly? This is the longest 2 weeks of my life!


----------



## jessica60

Welcome back 2011Pink hope your mini break took your mind off the 2ww. I see that you are also a home insemination with donor. Do you find it hard to time your donors availability with ovulation time?? We have looked into DIUI with our kd sperm but the six month quarrantine and also the tests for him and counselling are putting us off. It may be too much and scare him off!! We def want to keep our kd as it was a long search until we found a guy we liked.
2mummies hows the ovualtion issue going, did you manage to time it as you need? Are you doing clinic route then?
Tinabean, any news? fingers crossed you get bfp.
How is everyone else getting on??
Wishing everyone luck
kx


----------



## single.mummy

Fingers crossed for you Pink2011, fingers crossed for BFP.

Jessica, it must be lovely to have found a good guy to do this journey with, I hope he is in the country when you need him.

AFM - Phew, managed not to "smile" today so hopefully will have treatment Monday/Tuesday. Pink I am normally very very regualr, every 4 weeks to the day. But I am doing the clinic route and they are not open on a Sunday and I kept ovulating and missing treatment as they were closed. So I took some tablets to shift ovulation time and my body has gone a bit mad all of a sudden. But looking good for this month now. I do get some signs but normally just before I ovulate. So a bit late really and I can't do anything about it if I smile on a Sunday.

As for house, we have found our dream house and offer has been accepted. Now the survey on ours has come back with issues that is making our buyer nervous, I just don't want it to fall through. We took our parents to our potential new house today and t hey all loved it!!! 

Good luck everyone


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

tinabean, hope things are beginning to calm down a little.  Any sign of AF yet?  

Jessica60, sorry for your bfn.  Crossing fingers your kd is available to you when you need him. 

2mummies, glad you didn't get the smile today.  Hope it waits until a convenient moment!  
Good luck on house sale/purchase.

2011pink, hang in there… not long to go!  

Happy waiting for anyone I have missed…   

AFM, I'm getting annoyed as I decided I'd take a few months off ttc to concentrate on work as finances were getting scarily low.  But there is so little   work going at the moment in my field and I'm getting really worried as I'm not earning and not ttc so wasting time all together…  I normally walk into a contract as and when I want.  This latest financial downturn and really upset my market…  So perhaps if I haven't got a job by next af, I might give up and get back on the roller coaster!


----------



## tinabean

Hi

Just a quick note as on my phone. AF has arrived. Just waiting for clinic to call with appointment now. 

T x


----------



## jessica60

Oh no, sorry to hear that Tina. This month has not been very lucky for a lot of us here. Have that drink you said you were going to have. I had a few beers friday night, went straight to my head. I thought you were using kd not clinic? 

Meow- have you thought about finding a donor yourself rather than going through the expense of a clinic? There is a website, free-sperm-donations-worldwide.

AFM- The fertility calendar is predicting my fertile window to be around the weekend of 7th Oct and after-checked with kd, he said that he is very busy with work but will be in the UK and will try and make himself available.

Kx


----------



## tinabean

Hi all

Been working today and then went out and about.  Did not have a drink yet- strangely I just do not feel like it!  I have instead done my calm down method - better than Reiki - I baked! Banana bread with chocolate chips!

Jessica - we have decided to try at a clinic as we feel we are running out of time (I am 42) and we know we have major stress coming along as my father is dying.  Our KD has donated at the clinic we are looking at but we are prob not even remotely thinking we can access his donations as they are anonymous - but we will see.  The clinic has a bank too.

2011Pink - fingers crossed for you.    for BFP

2mummies - hope you get your treatment this week. - Good luck.

Thanks to you all for your kind words this week it means a lot.

Tina xx


----------



## single.mummy

Well I am now officially on the 2WW rollercoaster again!!! Have IUI this morning to    it is lucky this month for us. Also our insurance man is round doing a full survey on our house so   praying for a good result there too!!!

I am glad the baking help to relax you Tina, I find it calming too - plus the eating afterwards is always a bonus   I hope that the clinic are helpful and if your KD has not already completed his family donations that you can request him (maybe they just need to speak with him to confirm it will be ok?)

2011Pink - how are you doing? Have you tested yet?


----------



## 2011pink

Jessica60- We are very lucky in that our donor lives very close to us and only does a 9-5 job, so its not to bad with getting the 'stuff' on peak times etc. I think the quarentine thing sounds like a long wait but is the treatment more sucessful? Could you not keep trying until the q-period is over?
2mummies- What did the insurance man say about the house? Hope it was all good. Soooo happy for you that you are on 2ww as well now. Fingers crossed for you.
Meaow totheMoon- It seems most people I know are in financial strains atm and, as much as it is a hard decision, I think it may be the right one to hold off ttc for now as finances are a HUGE stress and you dont want that on top of ttc. I hope you manage to get in a better psoition with finances.
Tinabean- When is your appoinment for the clinic? Let us know how it goes honey. I am not very familiar with DIUI/IUI but I am assuming it has better succes rates?!! 

AFM- Okay I cant qute believe it myself but there was a very faint line on the pregnancy test, so faint that I have booked a doctors appointment for tomorrow as I dont know what to think. It seems a bit to good to be true and Ive been having period pains...so confused!


----------



## Battenberry

Congrats 2011, a line is a line! My faint line is now upstairs having her afternoon nap  Great news for you. 

Good luck for your 2 ww 2mummies, glad you decided to go for it this month. Hope the survey is good too. 

It's another BFN for us today, I haven't been on the 2ww thread this time as I was trying to play it cool and not obsess, it didn't work at all and I missed seeing how everyone was! Sorry to Tina for your BFN too. 

We have an appt to discuss medicated IUI but it's a fortnight away, also need  a Hycosy so it may be Jan before we can try again, which seems like ages away. Feel a bit pants today 

Love and luck to all on the dreaded 2ww


----------



## single.mummy

2011Pink - wow, Congratulations to you, as Berry Boo said a line is a line no matter how feint, good luck with the doctors tomorrow, will you get an early scan as you are doing home inseminations?

Berry Boo - I am so sorry for your BFN, I do think sometimes it can be easier staying away on the 2WW though I never seem to manage it!! I hope the news from the clinic is good, and if you do need to wait until the new year maybe you can have a break over christmas without worrying (I know little consolation)   

Well the survey revealed that there is nothing wrong with our house   , now I just hope our buyer can stop worrying and is now happy to go ahead. She can have a copy of the survey etc


----------



## jessica60

Hi, does anyone know what this bubbles thing is on this site, its just below your profile name
I think I may have accidentally click on this bubbles thing for some of you guys. When I view this site on my phone and try to expand the screen I end up clicking everywhere!!

Fingers crossed for you all still on the 2ww.

Afm. Im now on the 2ww before the 2ww!!!!

Kx


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Ooh sounds like the babydust may have got you Pink    I know what you mean about the faint line though... we were the same earlier this month.  It took 3 tests before we believed it, and then only the one that actually said the word "pregnant"!

Hope all is well with everyone else.  I'm rubbish at personals, but I do try to keep up!! xx


----------



## 2011pink

Had my doctors appointment. The doctor seemed a bit puzzled by the words home insemination and the fact that I didnt use a clinic to get pregnant.  I then had to ask if I could have folic acid pescription- she didnt offer. I WONT be having her again! But I am now booked in with the mid-wife for the 13th October so she should hopefully be better. I just want my scan date as Im worrying myself about EVERYTHING and wont be able to relax until I see little beanie on the screen! Does anyone know the earliest time it wil show on a scan?
How are you all doing?


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Sorry the doc's appt was a bit of a letdown Pink... ours was almost as excited as us so that was good!  We've just had the first appointment with the midwife this morning, so we're waiting now for the hospital booking appointment.  There's just soooooo much waiting!!


----------



## Starz

Hi All, 

I haven't posted on this thread before, but am finding the TWW very slow and am at that stage when i need to know i'm not alone!  

Good luck to all those waiting x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey starz, you're not on your own definitely  I'm starting my 2WW next Friday onwards so we'll see what happens. Have you got a lot of support at home? Xx


----------



## Starz

Plenty of support and plenty of people aware of treatment - not actually sure if that's a good thing as it does mean people keep asking me how it's going!

Good luck with your attempt x


----------



## SnoopyDance

Hi everyone, 

This is my first post on this board. I'm just coming to the end of my 2WW and have a DPO 15 blood test tomorrow (4 Oct) following a round of medicate DIUI. I've done a couple of home pregnancy tests - one on Sunday 2 Oct (DPO 13) and one this morning on Monday 3 Oct (DPO 14) and both have been negative. Feeling quite down about the probably negative result I'm going to get tomorrow and I was just wondering whether anyone has had negative HPTs that lead to a postive result when you had your blood test. I know its a pretty long shot but thought I'd ask anyway. 

Snoopy


----------



## single.mummy

Snoopydance - I got negative results with both my pregnancies before getting positive results (I never went for blood tests, just home pregnancy tests). They do say it just takes longer for some to show. I do hope that you get the answer that you want tomorrow and you are just one of those who take a little longer to show a BFP. 

AFM - half way through 2WW now and due to test next Tuesday


----------



## SnoopyDance

Thanks so much for your reassurance 2mummies - it really helped pick me up for tomorrow and to still hold out a little hope.  

I've got my fingers firmly crossed for you next Thursday. I hope the wait isn't driving you too crazy yet! Best of luck and thanks again!


----------



## tinabean

Hi everyone

I will be back on 2ww this week - probably Thurs.  Just on the OPK's at the mo then having last try with KD.  We have our appointment at Clinic to discuss DIUI on 20th October if no success this time.  

Goodluck for lots of BFP's this month and welcome to the new people.

Tina x


----------



## single.mummy

Hoping today went ok snoopydance


----------



## 2011pink

LisaandLaura- Im glad you had a good doctor. To be honest it was the first time I had that particular doctor and I think she is only used to 'noraml' couples having babies!!!!! I cant stand all the waiting- I just want my first scan so I can relax. Still got at least another 7 weeks though....  Is it you or your wife carrying the baby- how many weeks?
Starz & Glitterinthehair- the 2ww is hard. I tried to keep busy and keep away from things baby related but its easier said then done. I also booked a five day holiday with DW so it helped take my mind off it and the time went a bit quicker!
Snoopydance- I did an early (cheapie) test and it was so faint it almost looked negative. The one thing I would invest in are those digital tests. I used one and the result came up straight away and told me how far gone I was. I even did another (cheapie) test two days after and it was still extremley faint. How did it go at the clinic?
Tinabean- How are doing honey? Not too long till the 20th Ocotober and who knows- maybe you wont need it! Im   real hard for you honey. xx
2mummies- Not long to go now...Ive got everything crossed for you. How are you feeling?x
Hi to everyone else hope you are all well.


----------



## SnoopyDance

Thanks 2mummies and 2011pink for sharing your experiences and support - I'm afraid I got a definite BFN from the clinic today but trying to stay optimistic for next time (looking to try again straight away). I know that 2 IUI's is really very little in the scheme of things but with all the waiting, it seems like so much longer. I 'celebrated' my BFN with an extra cup of coffee (wild, I know) because I only allowed myself one a day when there was a chance I could be pregnant. 

Huge congrats to 2011pink and LisaandLaura (and anyone else I've missed cos I'm new) on your BFPs! The waiting to find out more and see if everything is going ok once its worked must be pretty hard. I was reading an American lady's two week wait blog that she's now changed to the 'nine month wait' now she's pregnant and I thought that sounded pretty apt. I hope that you're holding up ok!

I've got my fingers firmly crossed for everyone on, or soon to be on the 2WW!   I hope that you're not going too crazy and you find fun distractions while you're waiting. I'll hopefully be back in a couple of weeks on another whirlwind 2WW!


----------



## single.mummy

Snoopydance - sorry about your BFN, I always found it helped me to throw myself into another try (if possible). I hope that next month you will get your BFP.

2011Pink - Could you get an early scan? I am not sure how much they are as we get them from the Clinic at 6/7 weeks? I am sure 7 weeks will not take too long to pass.

Tinabean - Good luck with this month and I hope the appointment at the clinic goes well and is then not needed


----------



## Starz

Hi All, 

This 2WW is really really dragging!  I'm thinking about doing an early test tommorrow, I got given an early pregnancy kit today so am tempted to use it tommorow, even though test day should be sunday.  No real signs of a possible pregnancy but then no real signs of PMT either - which is a positive sign.

Keeping fingers crossed for everyone - it really lifts you when you hear of other people having BFPs

And having been through many cycles of IUI in total - hang on in there if it's a BFN - it really is worth keeping going x


----------



## LisaAndLaura

2011pink said:


> LisaandLaura- Im glad you had a good doctor. To be honest it was the first time I had that particular doctor and I think she is only used to 'noraml' couples having babies!!!!! I cant stand all the waiting- I just want my first scan so I can relax. Still got at least another 7 weeks though....  Is it you or your wife carrying the baby- how many weeks?


It's DW who's carrying... I already have 3 teenagers so figured it's only fair for her to have her chance! And she'll be 8 weeks on Saturday. Still waiting for the hospital appointment for a scan. I suppose it's just being treated as a "normal" pregnancy because we inseminated at home.

Thanks for the congrats Snoopy... hope you get your BFP soon.

As for everyone else still on 2WW, here's hoping for some more bumps!! xxx


----------



## tinabean

Hi all

I am back on 2ww. Hoping and wishing this is my last as we all do. Had smiley face on Wed had two donations so fingers crossed. 

Let's hope for BFP's all round. 

Lots of baby dust to all. 

Tina. Xx


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Starz - the early HPTs are ok but don't give up hope if you get a BFN. We used a First Response one on OTD and the line was so unbelievably faint, that I still went out and bought the Clearblue one that tells you in words. They _can _ give an early positive but obviously they're dependant on hormone levels (which I'm sure you know!)

Tinabean - it would be lovely if you got your BFP in your anniversary month!

2mummies - not long to go now to OTD... are you managing to hold off testing? My DW was secretly doing cheap ones while I was at work!!

Best of luck everyone xxx


----------



## jessica60

Hi all,
Fingers crossed for everyone this month.

Tina, I also had unexpected early smiley face wednesday morning, had to ask for time off work, got to london at 10pm and met with donor, did ai wed night then again last night, waiting on donor to get back to me re another possible donation tonight. I am a bit confused though my temps are all over the shop and can not tell if ive ovulated yet. I have got really confused this monthi had a new clear blue fertility monitor and it all went wrong the test stick smudged and gave me a peak on day 10 sunday, this must have been wrong and now im worried that it was actually correct and I have left ai too late and should have done ai on sun ir mon?

Anyone else just got ov?

K x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Now on 2WW after a 3 month break   feeling amazing to be back on this journey!! Have inseminated today, due to also inseminate tomorrow and Sunday. Sorry for TMI post but how do i stop leakage? I used to be able to leave syringe in place but now it comes out much quicker. Is there any advice? I so want this to work this time. xxx


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Glitterintheair said:


> Now on 2WW after a 3 month break  feeling amazing to be back on this journey!! Have inseminated today, due to also inseminate tomorrow and Sunday. Sorry for TMI post but how do i stop leakage? I used to be able to leave syringe in place but now it comes out much quicker. Is there any advice? I so want this to work this time. xxx


Hi Glitter. Have you tried a mooncup/softcup? I haven't used one personally but some do. I think leakage is inevitable unfortunately, but great that you can inseminate 3 times this month! We did that last month, lots of horrid leakage, but a BFP nonetheless! Good luck xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thank you so much! what a lovely post! am now beaming     I know 3 times is a lot but my donor is fantastic and knows how ready I am. 

I have looked into softcups but worried they would get stuck?  

Congrats on your BFP you truly deserve it and hope all goes well for you will follow your story on here xx


----------



## charlruk

Glitter, really hoping and praying for you that you get a bfp this time!!! sending      .

Char


----------



## Glitterintheair

Aw thanks, I really love this forum so much positive energy I'm off to sleep with a big smile on my face! Xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Glitter - getting the air out of the syring really helps, elevate your butt more and hold the syringe in gently if need be.. Good luck hon x


----------



## Starz

It's a BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  Am in a state of shock - for some reason I really didn't think it would happen. Have been feeling sick all week, but thought that was anxiety as i didn't feel sick with my other pregnancies until week 6.

Congratulations all those in the same boat - good luck all those waiting x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi strawbs and thank you for the advice it all helps!! I inseminated Friday, yesterday and am due to today. I got a smiley face AND an egg symbol on fertility monitor this has got to be my time surely?   xx


----------



## single.mummy

Congratulations Starz - I am so pleased for you. Your situation seems quite similiar to ours, DD, DS and now TTC #3.
Lovely to see you on  the 2WW glitter, sounds like you did perfect with the timing. So lovely to see those smiley faces isn't it.
AFM - Well I am so nervous right now. OTD is Tuesday so I tested this morning on a first response that went out of date in March 2011(left over from last pregnancy that I never threw away). Anyway I got the faintest of faint lines thta I really could only see if angled at the right point. So I do not really know whether to believe it, whether it is wrong becuase it is out of date, whether I am really seeing a line or it is just where the line would be if you got a BFP. I showed DP and she could see it and said a line is a line but it is very faint. Also is it so faint becuase I was pregnant and am now not or just because we tested early on an out of date test!!!!!!!!!   
I am going out of my mind so am off out to the shops to buy some new in date tests. I was just wondering which are the best to get and am i going to have to wait until tomorrow now as it will not be first morning wee.
I feel so anxious right now and feel like AF is round the corner (but that is how I felt with DD  )


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello 2mummies and thank you for kind words   am feeling more positive than ever! 

If I was you I'd only buy clear blue first response, I only ever hear good things about them.. Best of luck and please update us xxxx


----------



## single.mummy

Thanks glitter. I have got the clear blue digital ones that say pregnant or not pregnant. So no need to be looking at whether lines are there or not. So I am just going to go mad this evening before I test tomorrow morning.


----------



## Starfish78

congratulations on your bfp starz, great news!!

2mummies - really hope that your faint line transforms into a lovely 'pregnant 1-2' in the morning. A line is a line, so I'm sure it will 

Good luck everyone else

Starfish x


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Congrats Starz!!  And 2mummies, the Clearblue one that says it in words is much easier to read than stupid lines, so fingers crossed for morning.  Glitter, sounds like your timing is spot on... here's hoping for another BFP in a couple of weeks!

Tina and Jessica, fingers crossed for you too.

xx


----------



## single.mummy

OMG, it is a BFP. I can't quite believe it. I was up doing the test at 5:45am! Needed that first morning wee  .
So excited I have not been back to sleep.  
Good luck to everyone on your 2WW.


----------



## charlruk

Starz and 2 mummies,.... WOW WOW WOW!!! Congratulations to you both, fantastic news!! Welcome to the club!!!! 

Char and chelle


----------



## Starfish78

Fantastic news 2mummies, so pleased for you! Enjoy every minute of the high!!!!!

Starfish x


----------



## Battenberry

Congratulations on your BFP's Starz and 2mummies! That's great news. Enjoy your celebrations! 

Love B x


----------



## danibee2k

Hi all,

Been lurking here for a while but wanted to post today as DP had first IUI insemination today.  Excited and nervous about it all! 

Any tips for getting through the next couple weeks?!

Dani x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Mmmm lots of supporting each other and lots of fun things planned! Xx


----------



## Candy76

Congratulations Starz and 2mummies!

Dani, lots of distraction is all I can recommend. Even though I have not been very successful with it


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey everyone, just a quick question.. I'm wondering when my 2WW started as I inseminated Friday, Saturday and Sunday but I didn't have the smiley face/peak until the Sunday so shall I test a week on Sunday if AF has not arrived by then? Xx


----------



## BecsW

Woohoo!! 2mummies and Starz! That is fantastic news    BFPs!!!! More of those please ladies   

Well, after a short break we will be back on the rollercoaster soon, we have our IUI booked in for 1pm tomorrow   

xxx


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Glitter, I would class your OTD as 4 weeks from the first day of your LMP, based on a 28 day cycle... but if you're like everyone else, you'll be itching to test early anyway!  Best of luck xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Congrats to all the bfps!!! 

Glitter - 14 days from ovulation hon so from peak on your monitor. I always got a negative 11 days after but both times positive on the 12th day but everyone is different, good luck!! Xx


----------



## danibee2k

Thanks guys,

DP's working so hopefully will be well distracted! I think I'm gonna be more of a nightmare even though it's not even my body it's happening too! Will have to find things to keep occupied with...suspect I'll just be trawling the forums and thinking about her!!

Congrats to all the BFPs


----------



## Starz

WOW - what a load of BFPs - Congratulations all and good luck all those waiting. 

I have a 7 week scan booked for 31st October - so hoping all progresses well

GOOD LUCK ALL ON YIOUR 2WW!!


----------



## single.mummy

Thanks for all your kinds words. I felt really nervous ringing the clinic today to tell them, like I was going to jinx it, but we have our 7 week scan booked for 2nd Nov to check all is well. (just after yours Starz) Feel like I am on a 3WW now.
LisaandLaura I hope your scan goes well on Thursday and all is well.   I had bleeding with DD at around week 11 and again at week 15 (I think), so fingers crossed for you.

Good luck to all of you on your 2WW


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Lovely to see a few BFP's!!  
Congratulations to you Starz and 2mummies! 

I'm back on the roller coaster for another cycle.  On day 7 now so about another week til IUI.  
I'm just going to be positive again and hope like heck that this will work this time. 

Good luck to everyone else and really hoping a few more bfp's will lead the way for me too…


----------



## 2011pink

2Mummies- That is fantastic news! Im so happy you got your   I know what you mean about faint lines, I ALWAYS recommend the digital tests as they say the actual words! I know what you mean about the wait for a scan....its one wait after another!
Danibee2k- The 2WW is soooo hard! I managed to go away with DW for the second week so it def helped the time go faster. I wish you both luck!
Starz- Congratulations, wow it feels like there is a lot of baby dust going round! Bet you cant wait till 31st!
Becsw- I hope the IUI goes well tomrrow. 
MeowtotheMoon- I   this week goes quickly for you
LisaandLaura- How are you guys doing?
GlitterintheHair- Did you decide when to test? Fingers crossed for you

Anyone I have missed I hope you are well on your 2WW

AFM- I was admitted to hospital last week as I had really bad stomach pains. The sonographer saw a cyst on my right ovary which is causing it so thank-god it wasnt anything bad....After a night there they let me go as long as I take it easy if it flares up again. Ive also got morning (all-day) sickness!


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thank you for all your replies   I'll test a week on Sunday unless Af has arrived by then xxx


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Fingers crossed for those of you waiting to inseminate/test... Hopefully you'll catch some of the recent babydust!

2011 - Hope you're feeling better after your scare.  Laura's having a bad time with sickness too

Meow - I hope this week goes quickly for you

Becs - Just noticed the time... I'm sure you're patiently waiting about now!  Hope it goes well

Hello to everyone else!

Well, Laura's still on regular knickerwatch but there has been no more bleeding since Sunday, so hopefully all will be well.  If nothing else it's got us an early scan (and a day off work for me - always a bonus)!!  Have to look on the bright side I guess  

Lisa xxx


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Just a quickie... scan yesterday was great.  Everything's in the right place, a few days behind what we thought but I suppose that's no big deal.  Main thing is there was a heartbeat and all looks good!

How's everyone else doing? xxx


----------



## single.mummy

Lisa and Laura, I am so pleased for you, such a relief to see the heartbeat and know that all is as it should be   We will be having our scan 2 weeks on Tuesday, I am definately on countdown, and it is so nervewracking waiting to see the heartbeat.


----------



## 2011pink

LisaandLaura- I am so so so happy that you saw a heartbeat. I know any sign of blood can be very worrying but they say it is surprisingly common. x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello, 

Feeling very very low today   my donors final sperm test came back as inconclusive so he went for another (we are co-parenting) and this came back with a diagnosis of asthenozoospermia, basically extremely poor mobility...

I don't know what to think anymore, it took me months to find a donor, then we settled a coparenting contract and made all our issues clear, James is a dear friend of mine who I so wanted to be involved in my childs life and would make a great father. 

I have been through all the donor websites, have spent hours researching, have done all I can to try and find another donor but there is no one near or available to me. 

So even though I inseminated 3 times last weekend it seems I have little or no chance at all, not just this time but anytime. I am absolutely devastated and inconsolable at the moment. I feel I have no choice but to let go of my dream 

xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Gem - I didn't want to read and run.. I'm so sorry that this has happened.. You have had quite a bumpy journey... Nothing I can say is going to make you feel better but I wanted to let you know I'm thinking if you..  I'm really sorry and I do hope you can find a solution.. Xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Glitterintheair said:


> Hello,
> 
> Feeling very very low today  my donors final sperm test came back as inconclusive so he went for another (we are co-parenting) and this came back with a diagnosis of asthenozoospermia, basically extremely poor mobility...
> 
> I don't know what to think anymore, it took me months to find a donor, then we settled a coparenting contract and made all our issues clear, James is a dear friend of mine who I so wanted to be involved in my childs life and would make a great father.
> 
> I have been through all the donor websites, have spent hours researching, have done all I can to try and find another donor but there is no one near or available to me.
> 
> So even though I inseminated 3 times last weekend it seems I have little or no chance at all, not just this time but anytime. I am absolutely devastated and inconsolable at the moment. I feel I have no choice but to let go of my dream
> 
> xx


Glitter I am so sorry to hear about your KD's sperm count, this happened to me in 2005 with my KD and we are still trying to conceive together, if you are trying to co-parent, have you asked about ICSI as an option.

For me my KD is my friend, and so the resons I chose him (and other friends offered- and are now parents with other women) and wanted him to be the father of my child, and still hope he will be one day, stood, we just had to exclude AI (like you say 1 in a million chance if that!) and conventional IVF, but ask your clinic if ICSI is a possibility. Find a clinic skilled in dealing with sperm issues- don't waste your time and money on clinics that don't and can't give you stats and results of success for people with your situation - I learned this later down the line. 
Has this sperm issue just arisen, did he have previsous tests to comapare to ? (a recommendation for anyone doing AI!!) if it is a new issue he should see a urologist- there is one who is an expert in London on fertility issues Jonathan Ramsey. He has private clinics in the UK.

Also men's sperm count and quality can be effected by all sorts of things, some men have found lifestyle changes have improved it (exercise, chinese herbs, vitamins, diet, cut out alcohol, drugs, smoking) and anything like infections (even a sore throat) antibiotices etc can effect it. The life cycle of a sperm is around 70-120 days, so the ejaculate measured then will have been effcted by the health status 2-3 months ago. Also there is a DNA fragmentation test that can be done on sperm, again ICSI is often the answer. For men with high DNA fragmentation it is rcommended that they ejaculate daily and then refrain one day before the test- as the sperm are adversely effected by sitting in the tubules a long time, this is the opposite advice to men of normal counts who are asked to refrain for 2-3 days before the day of testing.

This has happened to other couples on this thread who are now parents, so try not to give up hope.

For me it meant a change in treatment options and not the end of my dream

Take care hun


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thank you both for your lovely replies, I needed them...

Still absolutely devastated today, and cannot stop researching online of all the things to do with asthenozoospermia and working myself up more and more, thankfully I am back at work tomorrow so won't be able to do that!

This was his first test so we have no idea of problems before, we inseminated last weekend as all STD tests etc had come back clear and we had no reason to suspect anything with sperm issues. 

He has given up alcohol completely and I know he eats well. The clinic where I may end up going to have ISCI is re-testing him to make sure and I think that will give us our final answer...

I am just such a state and normally so positive, I somehow need to pull myself together  

I think I need some answers thats all and can maybe move on. There must be some source of action xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

My poor kd also had accupuncture & cupping .... To be honest none really changed the sperm


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Glitter, that sounds like a real knock back for you and your kd.  
I really hope you can move forward - perhaps the retest results will be more positive, or maybe using icsi.
Crossing fingers for you.  

afm, I went for a follicle scan on Wednesday and had 5 follies growing well, then Friday I went back and I had 7!  I had to go back yesterday (day 12) and now I have 9!!  So it looks like I will have to miss this round.  Really annoyed as last round was exactly the same except I only had 1 lead, and 2 smaller follies at the end.  Why 9 this time  Another scan tomorrow to see if one or 2 have moved ahead enough to discount the chances of having dozens of babies...

Hope everyone else is doing ok.


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thank you meow that's very kind, i've got everything crossed myself and am really hoping for some answers this week. 

I'll keep checking in as I still love seeing other people's BFP's! xxx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Well, sadly they pulled out today - abandoned cycle. 
Very upset as this has cost me barely less then a full IUI round and I am now a whole cycle down on money and nothing to show for it.

Feel incredibly sad.  But also angry at the clinic - long story.  In short, don't think they knew what to do so they kept bringing me in for scans (because it was interesting to them) then today after getting my hopes up on Saturday, they let me down.

Hope everyone else is hanging in there.  Need to hear of some more bfp's to give me a bit of hope!!


----------



## BecsW

Massive hugs to both Glitter and Meow, thinking of you both


----------



## BecsW

AFM...1 week down, 1 week to go!! How long will I wait until I start peeing on sticks I wonder!!


----------



## single.mummy

Good Lucks Becs, I hope you have lots planned for this week to get through.


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Hang in there Becs - we really need a bfp! 

I've decided that calling this way of conception a roller coaster is like calling Niagara falls a trickle of water...  .   

I don't know if I should be happy or sad!!


----------



## tinabean

Hi all

I have just been reading these past 2 weeks. AF due today tested last three days all negative :-(. Off to clinic today to discuss DIUI but hopefully using their bank. 

Wishing everyone luck. 

Tina. Xx


----------



## MeowToTheMoon

Crossing fingers for you tinabean.


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Best of luck Tina... I hope all goes/went well at the clinic.  I don't want to give false hope, but surely you're not out of the game until AF turns up?  xxx


----------



## single.mummy

Tina, I hope you do not need the advice you got from the clinic today, but I hope your appointment went well anyhow.


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello everybody and happy Friday  I'm at the stage where I just want AF to turn up now! My girlfriend has booked us a last minute holiday to Portugal so will console myself with that haha 

Hope everyone is well xx


----------



## tinabean

Hi all

AF turned up today.  


As the clinic all was ok.  

We had our app yesterday - expecting him to say that IUI would be an option, he was pushing for IVF however the last time we saw a consultant there he said that my HSG was ok. All clear.  However this one said I had a slight problem as I had had an air bubble on the HSG and the fluid did not spill properly on one side.  Surely anyone can have an air bubble!  I did turn a few times whilst they did it and it did spill, the ultrasound  woman said it was nothing to worry about.

Our next step is DI blood tests (how much!!), LH, FSH and prolactin, and a referral to the counselling team and the IVF team to discuss which option is best - we really want IUI as we know we can have more goes (££), and I don't fancy the drugs for IVF.

They managed to get some blood after 4 attempts (I am not a good bleeder) but I am going back on Monday for the LH, FSH, prolactin tests.

My understanding is that after the results of the blood tests then we can talk to the donor team to see if they have any swimmers for us?  Has anyone else used LWH bank?  Did you have to wait ages?

I feel like I am running out of time, but that's not the impression that I was given yesterday at all.

Thanks for all your help and support.

I will keep you posted.


Tina x


----------



## danibee2k

So DP did test early as was being impatient so tested yesterday and today (as well as earlier this week).  Not due to test until Monday but the 2 tests yesterday and today were   s!! 2 faint lines on the First Response Ones but 2 Pregnants 1-2 on the clearblue.  The tests earlier in the week were negative so pretty convinced these weren't caused by any leftover from the trigger shot (which was now 14 days ago anyway)!!

She's also definitely got symptoms that aren't her normal PMT ones so just keeping all fingers and toes crossed, gotta call the clinic Monday


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello all

BFN for me but I feel surprisingly calm now I have seen it in black and White.. You know it feels easier to move on than be sad. Really not sure what next stage is but will somehow get there  

Congrats to danibee! Lots o love xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Congratulations danibee and on the first go


----------



## charlruk

glitter. sorry x

Congratulations Dannibee!! great news!!! 

Char. x


----------



## BecsW

Glitter-so sorry hun    hope you and DP have a wonderful trip-you deserve it-and time away to try to work out your next step xxx

Dani-fantastic news!! You both must be so thrilled   

AFM-keep getting negatives on those pee sticks!     OTD is Wed so it is still early, keep hoping but not sure it has worked-no symptoms. Starting to find it quite tricky now...


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Congratulations Danibee!  I hope everyone else is doing ok xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thank you everybody, you are my saving grace  looking forward to spending time away with DP. Next step for me is I have moved my treatment from the CRM at Coventry to Birmingham as they have much better policy for lesbians and equal opportunities which I know everyone should have. Now trying to find a new donor  and also trying to stay positive xxx


----------



## danibee2k

Thanks for all your congrats, it's been very surreal, we didn't expect it to happen on the first time, spoke to the clinic today and scan booked in for 14th November.  We're excited but I don't think it's properly sunk in yet.

Sending positive vibes out for you BecsW and hope everyone else is doing ok.

Have a good time away Glitter and good luck with the new clinic!


----------



## Hales :)

Congratulations Danibee! 

Fingers crossed Becs - not long now? And you never know - some pregnancies don't have symptoms!

Glitter - Good luck at the new clinic.  What was the issue at CRM? That's where we go and have never had any issues at all 

Hope everyone is ok and hanging in there!


----------



## BecsW

All over for us this month    AF showed her face this morning    But...have booked in for our next scan so we can try again next month   
Thanks for all your good wishes guys, it means so much xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Glitter Good luck with your new clinic and your plan b.

L x


----------



## BecsW

Glitter-All the very best of luck with the new clinic (is it Midland Fertility Services? We went there and they were good)
xxx


----------



## single.mummy

I am sorry for your BFN Becs, I hope you get your  BFP next month. Do you have a scan every month? (Have I asked this before?)
Glitter - good luck for your appointments at the clinic, will you get your donor via the clinic or do you want a known donor?


----------



## BecsW

Thanks 2mummies, yes our clinic scan me on day 13 to check on thickness of my lining and size of my lead follicle, they then use this info to decide when I should take the HCG trigger shot. They have me in for IUI 40 hours after the trigger shot. This is a bit different to my last clinic who scanned me on day 10 (for the same reasons though) but also asked me to pee on OPK sticks. Once I got my smiley face I phoned them and they booked me to see them the next afternoon and asked me to take the trigger shot that evening (so alot less than 40 hours!) Hoping it will work next time and that we don't end up deciding to progress to IVF.
How are you feeling? You must be so excited, hope you're not feeling too sicky 
xxx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi everyone!
Not currently on my 2WW but will be in a few days (yipee!) but I thought I'd pop up and say hi as the pre-2WW thread seems really quiet at the moment!
On day 13 of my cycle and my DP and I will be doing home-insem over the next 3 nights.. excited! 
Congrats to all those BFP's lately, hope there is a few more next month!
Sending lots of good luck, dust and glue to you all 
Xx


----------



## tricky77

hello all.....mind if i join you guys?
after 5 failed iui's, my DP and i made the tough decision of moving onto the big guns of IVF for this try.......its been quite a tough journey, but we're surviving and we've now made it to the 2WW.......eeek!
am trying desperately not to obsess about it day in day out, but as we all know, its pretty hard!
im doing better at not symptom watching too much though, because after all the drugs/treatment/side effects involved in IVF, its hard to bloody tell what feeling comes from what!
anyway, test date is wed 2 (my DP's birthday) - we cant decide whether to test that morning or not.....any thoughts?
on the one hand, if we get a BFP, it will be amazing news and the perfect birthday pressie....but, if its another BFN it will just knock us both hard and will then be hard for her to face a day of celebrations!?

anyway, ill stop rambling.
good luck to everyone waiting and congrats to the recent BFPs......fingers crossed to a few more!
xxx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi Tricky,
Good luck on your 2WW.. got everything crossed for you! Its definitely hard not to obsess, I find that the more try not to obsess, the more I do! (Which is what is happening now - trying not to worry about ovulation, which is pushing it further and further back).
Keep us updated.. and good luck to you and your DP - what an amazing birthday present that would be!
Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello

I think it was only 2 weeks ago that I wrote a very negative post about giving up TTC after my donor's (and co-parents) sperm test came back with an extremely poor mobility rate. I'd just about given up with the lack of respect I was already experiencing at my fertility clinic I had nothing left in me after 10 years of various treatments. 

Then...

I got in touch with Natalie from Gay Family Web, they run a clinic in Birmingham especially designed with LGBT people in mind and thus giving us more general advice aimed at our situations. 

I had a consultation with her and straight away she sent me for an internal scan and an antral follicle count, these both came back good. She then gave me a list of 20 possible donors in my area, all of these had also put down that they wanted to co-parent. I got in touch with him and knew it was right. You know when you just know?  

I have also had some blood tests done and waiting for these results. I also told my dad everything, we are very close and i'd hidden so much from him becuse I just wanted to turn up one day with my 12 week scan picture and then tell him but life is not like that hey! 

All in all I have made pretty good progress. I just can't give up....

Lots of love to you all for your kind words as you are my strength xx


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Excellent news Glitter.  So pleased you've turned it around xx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Very good news for you Glitter  Hoping your tests all come back ok.


Tricky, how is your 2WW going? getting closer to testing day now!


Xx


----------



## danibee2k

So DP started bleeding Friday and the tests all came back negative Sunday after being positive on Saturday.  We were hoping it was just breakthrough bleeding or something but it appears she had a chemical pregnancy 
Absolutely gutted, guess it was too good to be true to fall first time!

Gonna try again next cycle as long as our finances are in order.


----------



## Starz

Hi All, 

Just a quick bit of positive news for you all - we had our 7 week scan yesterday and we saw one little heartbeat. All is good and we are really happy. We told our four year old yesterday and showed her the video of the scan. Today she asked me how the 'daddy seed' got into my tummy?!


----------



## Mish3434

Danibee2K, I'm sorry to see your news     Good luck for your next cycle hun     

Shelley x


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Oh danibee, sorry to hear  Life is unfair sometimes isn't it. Wishing you lots of baby dust for your next cycle, xx


Fab news about your scan Starz, kids say the funniest things don't they! bless her  xx


----------



## LisaAndLaura

So sorry Dani.  Glad that you're able to dust yourselves off and start again.  Good luck for next cycle.

Starz - excellent news!  It's so exciting to see it for the first time.  We had a scan at 8+5 due to some spotting, and we have the 12 week one next Monday at 12+2.  Can't wait!

Lots of luck for anyone else waiting to test xxx


----------



## danibee2k

Thanks guys,

It's been quite an up and down time and a real big learning curve for both of us.  There's so much we didn't understand and weren't aware of before this happened.  Trying to stay positive that it'll happen when it's the right time for us.

Starz so pleased about your scan, exciting!


----------



## BecsW

Danibee-so sorry to hear your news   

Starz-congratualtions on your scan   

We will be joining this crazt thread again, we have our 4th IUI on Monday.....


----------



## Candy76

Its our first BFP! Thanks Hales and everyone else for thinking of us!  

That a week it's been. Bang on time 2 weeks after the trigger shot I got the threaded 2 day headache I had when I had IUI and which were closely followed be AF, all before the test date. But this time, no AF. Still, I felt like a fool taking progesterone which turn me into a walking fart and estrogen which brought the return of the eczema. But then, an rather unexpected BFP.

We are relieved to know we are able to get pregnant. I also wish I could jump over the next 8 month and be here with a healthy baby. But just as over the last years we have to take each day as it comes and hope for the best.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Candy congratulations on your bfp!


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Huge congrats Candy... here's hoping for an enjoyable, uneventful pregnancy xx


----------



## Hales :)

That's wonderful news candy! Enjoy it! x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Congrats candy!  lots of love for a healthy pregnancy. 

Am now on 2WW eeeek xxx


----------



## Starfish78

Fantastic news Candy, many congratulations  

Starfish x


----------



## Candy76

Thank you all very much for your good wishes!


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello lovely ladies 

Anyone else on the 2WW with me? I will test 2 weeks tomorrow as inseminated today and will tomorrow and maybe Tuesday (if I'm lucky!) 

Hope someone can join me in this crazy cycle xx


----------



## charlruk

Woo hoo candy!!! great news! so pleased for you! welcome to the ongoing madhouse!!

Glitter, soo sooo excited your back on track, and really hoping you get what you want and deserve!! sending     

Char.x


----------



## Kallie

Hi, I'll join you. I'm 4dpo and already the 2ww is dragging. I conceived on the first attempt in May but sadly miscarried in July. This is the second cycle that we've tried since my miscarriage. We're doing DI at home with a known donor. We also have a nearly 3 year old son.


----------



## Kallie

Congratulations Candy


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thank you Char that was a really lovely message, feel so positive this time even if it doesn't work this month... Just feels so 'right'   best of luck for the birth and can't wait to see your story!  

Hi Kallie   so we're in this together! When are you testing? Am so sorry about your miscarriage  how have you found it doing AI? 

Off to sleep with a smile on my face xx


----------



## Kallie

I start off thinking that I won't test at all I'll just wait and see if my period shows up, then I decide to test 15 dpo as this is the longest luteal phase that I've recorded, then figure I'll test at 12dpo as that'll probably be reasonably accurate but definitely no earlier, then I somehow find myself staring at a BFN at 10 dpo (it's always been negative at 10 dpo whether I'm pregnant or not)! So, I'm not sure when I'll test, I'll just try to hold off as long as possible. What about you, when are you planning on testing?

Home AI seems to be going ok. It works well for us, our donor comes to our house so it's very convenient as we don't have to worry about childcare or travelling. It also feels like we're in control of the process a bit more (a bit of an illusion I think, as no one really has control over ttc however they're doing it!). Are you doing home AI? Good luck xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello, that sounds very much like me! Not sure how many BFP's I've stared at on day 10 after Insem! I didn't peak this morning on my ovulation monitor which I thought I would but still got a high. I'm finding AI good so far, I go to their house and my donor and his husband make me so welcome  still think I'm doing something wrong and wish I knew some trick but am aiming for my cervix as best as I can.. Xx


----------



## tinabean

Hi all

Just popping on to say good luck to the 2WW'ers.


Txx


----------



## Kallie

I'm 6 dpo now and am not feeling very optimistic. I have no symptoms, I know it's quite early but I'm sure I've had abdominal cramps by now on both occasions that I was pregnant. Mind, I was very optimistic about last cycle - up until about 10dpo I was convinced it had worked - and that was a bfn. I just feel like it messes with my mind and my emotions. I must try harder not to think about it.


----------



## Kallie

Glitterintheair - how are you getting on?


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi all,
Im on the 2WW aswell.. im on approx 10dpo but unsure as i managed to miss my peak.. how is that possible?! Grr. Symptom spotting alot, im very grumpy, tired, sore boobs, had alot of pain on my lower left side of my tummy.. getting my hopes up but i know i shouldnt 

Good luck to everyone on their 2WW!

xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey I'm ok thank you. A bit worried because I've had 4 peak days even today on day 16 but hoping for my peak tomorrow and have a very gorgeous donor who says he is available as soon as I get my peak  xx


----------



## BecsW

Congrats Candy!!!   That's great news! xx

We are now on the 2ww ourselves-we had IUI yesterday-hoping for 4th time lucky   
If this does not work we are moving onto medicated IUI in the New Year...

Good luck Glitter and Kallie    Anyone else on the 2ww at the moment?
xx


----------



## Candy76

Thanks Becs, completely lost the plot last night when all my symptoms (tiredness and a lot of 'stuff' going on in my belly) disappeared. Now waiting patiently to do another preg test later the week to check if its still showing a positive.

Good luck for you all on the 2ww!


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello all, 

Having a bit of a strange one here.. Think either I'm not ovulating or my clear blue monitor is on the blink! It is now showing it's 7th day of 'high' I haven't peaked at all yet  I inseminated last Sunday and Monday going on my due dates from online and also Sunday was a 'high'. I just can't believe what's going on, I always peak day 14 or 15 and wondering if it's because I've got a chest infection or maybe because I got so excited about starting with my new donor. Anyway I'm a little worried and think my 2 WW better go out the window and I'll Maybe go and ask for a 21 day blood test. 

Any ideas? Love Glitter


----------



## Kallie

Oh Glitter, I'm so sorry that sounds so confusing! Could it be possible that you did peak but the monitor missed it? I don't have any advice because I've never used CBM (CB digital ovulation sticks for me). Really hope you get to the bottom of it soon xx


----------



## Kallie

Mama+Mummy - have you tested yet?

BecsW - how are you getting on?

I'm all over the place - one minute optimistic, the next pessimistic. I've just bumped into someone I haven't seen for a couple of years and she was pregnant with a due date that would have been the same as I would have had if I hadn't miscarried in July. Then, on the way home another friend texted me to tell me she's pregnant. I hope it's my turn soon.


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Glitter - I had the same problem! I use cheapie OV sticks and been monitoring my cycle for months previous to TTC, I am a regular '14 day' girl and very rarely do I ovulate on day 13 or 15. So last month we inseminated on day 13, 15 and 16.. my ov sticks were darker but no proper 'peak' as such. Then on day 19, negitive again. So, Im guessing that I ovulated sometime between day 13 and day 19, but missed it somehow. I was testing for ovulation every 24 hours, but now Im wondering if I peaked inbetween testing.. and missed it. If that makes sense?! I had a sinus infection at the time, which could have delayed ovulation, and the more I stressed about not ovulating (or thats what I thought) the more ovulation was delayed. 

Kallie - Still no BFP. I tested last Saturday morning (5th Nov) and then Monday at midday (7th Nov) but both BFN.. I bought 4 more Boots tests today (apparently they are good?!) so will try again tomorrow morning. I have been confused on what days to test as I dont know when I ovulated!! But today Im somewhere between 11dpo and 14dpo.. i think. But thats just a guess.. :/ My body has been playing havoc this month!

Symptoms for the past week have been have been - niggling pains/shooting pains/dull ache, left side (low), lowers backache thats deep, very sore boobs, so grumpy, tired, im not sure what to think as the only signs I had with DS was cramps/pains like AF and sore boobs and that wasnt till AF was due. Surely its too early to have preg signs? But then I think its too early to have AF signs so maybe I am. And I gagged today using a public toilet, which is unlike me.. Im not a queazy person at all.

Hmm... this 2 WW is a nightmare!!! Lol.

How is everyone getting on? 
xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi Kallie and Mama+mummy and thank you for your kind words. I really don't know what to think it's very odd. If I hadn't have ovulated so frequently in day 14 for the past year I wouldn't be' so worried. However I'm thinking the same, that I missed the peak somewhere. Only time will tell if I have a period. And god I hope I do. I inseminated anyway on days 14 and 15 so can only wait and see. This 2WW is longer than any other 2 weeks of anything! 

Keep positive ladies we can all get those BFP's  xx


----------



## BecsW

Glitter-that sounds so confusing, I have not used the CBFM ever though so can't offer any words of wisdom unfor. But you have insemed so there is always a chance   

Good luck Kallie and Mama and Mummy, we are 3 days in and not going too insane yet!!


----------



## single.mummy

Good luck to you all, I hope to see some lovely BFPs soon


----------



## BecsW

Thanks 2 mummies-hope you're feeling well    xx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Thanks everyone, keeping our fingers crossed. Good luck to everyone!! Lets get our BFP's this month!!

 xx


----------



## BecsW

OK-today I am going slightly insane!    Noticing every single twinge and wondering what does that mean?! Argghh! This 2ww sure is tough!

  for everyone xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

You're not alone honey! I'm desperately poking my boobs for soreness in the hope that I am a) pregnant or b) due a period...  

Honestly can't someone invent pregnancy tests that are sooner than 2 weeks?! 

Glitter xxx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Well ladies its all over for me. AF showed up yesterday morning. Good luck to everyone still on the 2WW.. thinking of u all
xx


----------



## Battenberry

Hi ladies, do you mind if I hop on board  and join you on your 2ww? Today is day 8 since IUI and I've been fine up to now but it's really dragging now! I'm so hoping its 4th time lucky for us. Lots of luck to everyone else who is currently going insane with the waiting....... X


----------



## Glitterintheair

Am so sorry Mama and Mummy    

and berryboo, you are on the same day to test as me - we can go crazy together!  

xx


----------



## BecsW

Mama and mummy-I am so sorry to hear that is was a BFN    this journey is so hard   

Welcome Berry, you and Glitter are only one day ahead of me, I am busy symptom spotting like crazy, feelinga bit positive this time though so hopefully (like Berry) it is 4th time lucky for us too   
  for all of us xxx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Thanks Glitter.  Not feeling too down, looking forward to trying again this cycle.

Good luck to you Glitter, Berryboo, BecsW, and Kallie and everyone else still on the 2WW.. keeping my fingers crossed that you will all get your BFP's! 
xx


----------



## Battenberry

Thanks Mama+Mummy, sorry you weren't successful this cycle, glad you're looking forward to your next cycle. Wishing you lots of luck. 

Like you Becs we're hoping for 4th time lucky!  DW isn't feeling very optimistic, she has no symptoms really but I am feeling positive. Fingers crossed...

Hope you're doing on Glitter, how is time passing for you? It really drags on and on doesn't it?! Fingers crossed for you too. 

Love B x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey Berryboo  

I'm ok, it's just starting to drag now the first week went quite quick (unusually!!) I finish work on Friday for nearly 2 weeks and am of to Portugal so I need to definitely know either way before I go.. I am feeling very tired and a little bit crampy but that could be PMT too. However remaining positive as even if this turns out to be AF that's great for me as it means I've ovulated without metformin. 

Hope to see lots of lovely BFP's soon xxxxx


----------



## BecsW

Okay, so I took a test 6 days before AF is due







and it's very faint (actually very, very faint!!) but the test is showing two lines







so girls, I will test again over the next few days in the hope the line gets darker to give us proper reassurance, as I can't quite dare get my hopes up yet....but....it looks like it actually mght be 4th time lucky for us







I think it's a BFP!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

ooo exciting congratulations to you both L xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Oooo Becs keep us updated! X


----------



## Hales :)

Wow Becs! Am I right in thinking this was an unmedicated cycle? How lovely to have such an early BFP!! x


----------



## Kallie

BecsW said:


> Okay, so I took a test 6 days before AF is due
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it's very faint (actually very, very faint!!) but the test is showing two lines
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so girls, I will test again over the next few days in the hope the line gets darker to give us proper reassurance, as I can't quite dare get my hopes up yet....but....it looks like it actually mght be 4th time lucky for us
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think it's a BFP!


Congratulations!!!

Okay so I'm 'coming out' with the same news. It's very early days but there are definitely 2 lines (I've done 7 tests  ) I just want to get past the point my period would have been due. I'm very cautious because I was in this position nearly 6 months ago and we lost our little bean.  this is our sticky baby.


----------



## BecsW

Kallie!    That's fantastic news!! Congrats to you! Sending you lots of sticky babydust xx

Hi Hales-thanks hun, yes, it was an unmedicated cycle    so pleased xx


----------



## Kallie

Thank you. We lost our last baby at 7 weeks so I've got 7th December ringed on my calender as the date I just want to get beyond. It's going to be a nerve-wrecking 3 weeks ahead.


----------



## BecsW

I am so sorry Kallie, I hope the next 3 weeks pass by quickly and uneventfully xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Ok this gives me the green light to go ahead and test tomorrow haha! No   for me  

However I am testing 5 days early! Eek


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Wow! Congrats to you both Becs and Kallie! A second line, no matter how faint, is a positive.. The pregnancy hormone there! well done girlies! 
Really happy for you both! Keep us all updated.
Sending you lots of glue (stick babies, stick!!!)
Xx


----------



## Kallie

Thank you!

Glitter - good luck for the testing


----------



## Hales :)

Lovely news ladies!  

Good luck for testing Glitter


----------



## Glitterintheair

BFN for me but still very early days.. If I get a period this month it will be the first time 'in my life I've ovulated on my own so still very positive. I'll test again on Sunday xx


----------



## Battenberry

Becs and Kallie- fantastic news! I hope that line keeps getting darker and it's definitely a lovely BFP for you both. Becs 4th time lucky is inspiring!

Glitter, I hope it's just too early for you yet. Dw and I are symptom spotting but not testing yet, AF usually shows up for her on day 10 or 11 so if we get to thurs were doing well and might test.... It's just a case of waiting it out! Fingers crossed....


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Congratulations Becs and Kallie


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Amazing news Becs and Kallie!  And good luck to everyone else!

Lisa xx


----------



## Starfish78

Fantastic news Becs and Kallie!! Congratulations to you and DPs. Will be thinking of you Kallie in the nerve wracking weeks ahead.

Starfish x


----------



## BecsW

Hi Guys, well...took another test this morning and it showed just the one line this time







not sure what this means for us? Did it work briefly? Was this particular test not as sensitive as the one the day before (because the control line wasn't as dark as the previous day's test)? I just don't know. DW is being fab and is still 95% sure it is a positive result but I am not feeling hopeful now at all. Just hope the next few days bring a different result. I am so cross with myself for sharing yesterday's news with my mum to cheer her up (she has understandably been so down since her dad died in Aug that I was thrilled to give her some wonderful news but I wished I had waited because now I fear it will be short lived.) I hope DW proves me wrong, she is such an optimist and the test from yesterday is still showing two lines and I must admit, I feel very similar to that when I fell pregnant last time. Sorry to ramble on, this journey is so tough isn't it?
xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi Becs, 

Can you take a clearblue test tomorrow morning? Or is it still too early, sorry I havnt used any other test so not sure of the lines. Sending you positive vibes xx


----------



## BecsW

Thanks Glitter, yes I probably will do that, good idea, the not knowing is so tricky.
Really hope your BFN turns into a BFP   
XXX


----------



## Glitterintheair

It must be very hard and i'm sure it's a BFP for you but the clearblue one seems to be the one that anyone trusts fully. In my bleary eyed sleepy mess at 05.16 this morning When I saw the 'Not Pregnant' at least I knew. I'm pretty certain this is not my month but I am just so pleased to be having periods. 

When's your official testing day? 

 Glitter x x


----------



## Mish3434

Hi, I'm sure the Clearblue digital looks for a higher level of HCG so not the best one to test early with    I'm obvioulsy not endorsing early testing either       , Becs I've got everything crossed for you and of course for all the other ladies on here too


----------



## Glitterintheair

got told off   will test next on Sunday - official testig day xx


----------



## Starz

Hi All, 

I'm really feeling for you all - the 2WW is horrid and the temptation to test early is just constant. I'm keeping fingers for you all - stay positive!


----------



## single.mummy

Oh wow, it has been all go on here, 
Kallie - Congrats - I hope all goes well for you
Becs - Fingers crossed, it is difficult testing so early as some tst just aren't as sensitive as others. If one has shown a BFP then a line is a line! I hope you get more clarity over the coming days.
Glitter - Good luck - I never got early BFPs so fingers crossed for you.


----------



## Kallie

Thank you for all the congratulations and good wishes for these nervous first few weeks.

Becs - I got a BFP at 9dpo and then a BFN at 10dpo (different brand test) and then between 11dpo-13dpo (today) I've had 10 (!) BFPs. Did you use a different brands? Even if you didn't it's still possible that tests in the same box will have different sensitivities.

Glitter - I hope your BFN turns into a BFP. This time I got a BFP at 9dpo, last time (with the baby I lost) I got a BFP at 12dpo and when I got pregnant with my son I got my BFP at 15/16dpo. It's so variable, lots of time yet. Good luck.

My period would've been due tomorrow so I'm eager to get past that day. I got a positive on the CB digial today with 2-3 weeks on the conception indicator which I think is quite positive as I'm only 13dpo - just guessing as I've never used this sort of test before.


----------



## BecsW

Kallie said:


> Becs - I got a BFP at 9dpo and then a BFN at 10dpo (different brand test) and then between 11dpo-13dpo (today) I've had 10 (!) BFPs. Did you use a different brands? Even if you didn't it's still possible that tests in the same box will have different sensitivities.


Thanks so much Kallie, you have given me a glimmer of hope as I got a BFP on 8dpo and then a BFN on 9dpo so maybe, just maybe it will change? I used the same brand but they were from different boxes (bought on diff days). I will test again and hope it becomes a BFP, my otd is Monday (but AF is due on Sunday) so I am really early. Will be thinking of you over the coming days xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Let's have a lovely bunch of BFP's x Think we're all due on at some point this week... Can't wait to test again on Sunday x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Any updates lovely ladies?   xx


----------



## BecsW

No another BFN for me so that's not looking good? Will hope that my luck changes xxx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Thinking of you all and sending lots of luck!
Xx


----------



## Candy76

Sending you all lots of   for your agonizing wait!


----------



## Battenberry

Day 13 of 2ww, I persuaded DW to test this morning and it's a BFP!!! Can't quite believe it and just hoping it stays that way. 

Good luck glitter... Becs I hope you're doing ok too x x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Yay BerryBoo!   I knew it secretly was but just needed it confirmed  

Unfortunately it's not my month it's a BFP for me but I am off to sunny Portugal and ready to try next month xxx


----------



## Hales :)

Wonderful news Berryboo! 

Enjoy your hol Glitter - At least you'll come back nice and refreshed for your next go

Becs - Keeping everything crossed for you xx


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Congrats Berryboo!!  Fingers and everything else crossed for Becs (and anyone else that I've missed) xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Lisaandlaura 

Hello  I just wondered if you've any advice on AI at home? I have been trying for a year now with different donors and no luck, have googled it so much but feel I must be missing something... 

Love glitter xx


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Hi Glitter

I just PM'ed you as it was a bit long to post here, but I'm happy to if anyone else is interested.  I know there are others who've had success with AI at home too, so might be useful to compare notes.

Lisa xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thankyou so much! I have sent you a pm  you're a star xx


----------



## Battenberry

Sorry it's not your month Glitter, I hope you have a lovely break and feel rested on your return. 

Thanks for your wishes Glitter, Hales and Lisa&Laura. We still can't believe it. I hope there will be a run of BFP's now. 

Love to all on 2ww xxx


----------



## BecsW

You are all so fabulous, thank you so much ladies, you make all the difference. Unfortunately, AF arrived this morning so it's a BFN for us







Spoke to the clinic and it seems that probably the 2nd line was as a result of the HCG trigger shot. I thought because i tested 9 days later that it would be well out of my system but apparently it takes 9 days to leave your body







It has been such a hard few days after the initial excitement on Monday, we will try again soon. This journey is hard isn't it?
Love to you all xxxx


----------



## BecsW

Berry-Fantastic news    well done, I am so thrilled for you both, enjoy every exciting moment! xxxx

Glitter-I am so sorry honey, enjoy your hol sweetie you deserve it, I hope that the first month you are back brings that BFP for you xxxx


----------



## MandMtb

Berry Boo - Fantastic news    Many congratulations to you and DW! 

Glitter & BecsW - really sorry it's not your months too (((hugs))) I know its so hard but try and hang in there and stay postive.

Love S x


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Glitter- sorry its not your month  But have a wonderful rest, ready to try again when you return! Another option to look at is instead cups, we used them for DS and we fell first month trying. Not so lucky TTC#2 yet, but still trying with the cups. We purchased them from ebay and are so easy to use, we don't use surringes and literally just pour the liquified sperm into the cup and pop it in. its easy and you can leave in for 12 hours and there is no need to lay still etc.


Becs- So sorry to hear about your BFN. especially as you thought it had worked, must be awful. All the best for your next try, sending you lots of luck.


Berryboo- HUGE congrats to you and DP! wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy. 
Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thank you Mama+Mummy 

I ordered some instead cups and when they arrived I got a bit scared! They look so big   however I have heard very good things about them and really want to use them. Definitely need o locate my cervix and go from there. 

You ladies are all so lovely, my DP is not very supportive at all so I do take all my strength from you xxxx


----------



## catherine238

Hi everyone

I have been following this thread for the past couple of weeks a big congrats to the girls with the BFPs and I'm really sorry to hear about the BFNs  your are great support for each other and I admire you all for sharing all the highs and lows. 

We are on day 6 after our first AI attempt (2 AIs over 3 days) and by god it's crazy as it's our first time we don't want to get our hopes up but is there any signs you could get at this early stage?
My DP today has had a sharp pain in her left side and a wave of what she describes as a nausea feeling followed by watery mouth that did pass after a minuite or so.
Just thought I would share this with you all and see if anyone was at the same stage as us.

Lisa & Catherine


----------



## Kallie

Becs & Glitter - so sorry about the BFNs. Lots of luck for next time.

Berryboo - congratulations!! Hope the next 8 months go smoothly for you.


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Glitter- they do look scary they! but they bend in half (be careful not to spill the contents!) and slide into place easily. I found it easy as I could still run around after DS and didn't have to worry about leakage! haha. And you can't feel them once they are in.


Catherine- Good luck on your 2WW, hard not to drive yourself mad symptom spotting, with my pregnancy with my DS I noticed I was more emotional than usual early on then during my 2nd week I felt similar to what I normally do before AF turns up (crampy, grumpy, sore boobs). I was also more tired than usual during my 2WW. Wishing you lots of luck, hope to see that BFP announcement soon!


----------



## catherine238

Thank you mama and mummy  

Trying our hardest not to symptom spot and test early lol
We were doing really well until yesterday  

So when is the earliest you can test? we have some HCG hospital tests that measure as low as 25 mlu is that good or is the clear blue digital the best for testing on the 2weeks?


----------



## LisaAndLaura

I think the First Response tests say that they _can _ detect HCG as early as 6 days before AF is due, but it's not 100% accurate (i.e. false negatives are common). My DW was testing apparently with cheap sticks throughout the 2nd week of 2WW but didn't actually get a BFP until OTD... then it took 3 tests before we actually believed it! The way I see it, you're still in the game until AF turns up. The waiting is horrendous, but an early test won't make the pregnancy go any faster (god that sounds preachy!!) But you know what I mean...

Fingers crossed anyway, and keep busy xx


----------



## Candy76

Becs, I am so sorry for your BFN. It feels souldestroying if you don't seem to get anywhere for no apparent reason. I hope you can have some sort of break from everyday course to find new strength.

Glitter, hope you have a good time away.

Berryboo, big congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## BecsW

Thank you so much Candy, I really appreciate your kind words. I am finding this BFN the hardest one yet   . As I said on the other thread, I am so, so sorry for your loss and am thinking of you both    
xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

This BFP has hit me really hard too, like I said before I am so grateful to have periods after so many years of not having them but I'm so scared this would never work and can only afford in the future maybe 1 or 2 IUI's... 

However I have had some lovely advice re:insemination and will follow it all next month. 

All my love, Glitter xx


----------



## Battenberry

Thanks for your warm wishes Becs, Glitter Kallie and Candy, it means a lot. I'm so sorry it's not been your month Becs and Glitter, those BFN's are just gutting aren't they? I'll be keeping my fingers crossed its your turn next time round. 

Candy I'm so sorry for your loss. Heartfelt sympathy to you at such a difficult time. Sending you lots of love. 

B x x


----------



## single.mummy

I am sorry this is a delayed response but just wanted to say I am sorry to hear about the BFNs Becws and Glitter, I hope the BFP is waiting too far away for you both.

Candy I am so sorry to hear about your devastating loss.


Berryboo congratulations on your wonderful news!!!


----------



## Battenberry

Thanks 2mummies! It's not sunk in yet really. I hope there's going to be a run of BFP's on here now x


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hello everyone,


Candy- So sorry to hear about your devestating loss *big hugs* x


Berryboo- Yes let's hope for a run of BFP's!  


Well ladies, its insem time again for me over the next few days. Excited, nervous, and hoping that this month is our month too!
Good luck to everone on the 2ww currently..    
fingers and toes crossed!
xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello everyone, 

Just about to fly home from Portugal  up very early for a flight. Can't wait to get back on 2WW as of next weekend! BFP's for us all before Xmas xxx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi ladies,
Well I am officially on the 2WW again!
Anyone else cycling this month? Its our last try for 2011.. hoping and praying for a BFP.
Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello, I'll be on the 2WW as of next Sunday so only a week behind you! Wishing us both luck xx


----------



## rubypop2

Hi all
BecsW so sorry to hear about your BFN, this really is such an emotional thing to go through.
Candy, I am so so sorry for you both.
When hopes and dreams are being challenged like this it really is difficult and finding the balance between being positive and all the other things can be nigh on impossible!

Lovely to see the BFP's coming onto the boards again and absolutely fingers crossed for a more before Christmas.

I am on day 11 of 2ww and have been trying to ignore it!  We had a failed FET in September the embryos were 5 day blasts and didn't survive the thaw  , and this cycle there were only 4 eggs retrieved   I think my ovaries are objecting to the tampering.  Anyway only one fertilised and was put back on day 1... doctor felt best place for it (in this situation) was incubation in me.  Anyway have had some symptoms, cramps, pains, very perky and tender nipples, not (.)(.) just nipples.  As you can see my efforts to ignore have gone almost by the wayside and I would just love it to be sunday now and get an answer.....

waiting....waiting...waiting


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hey Rubypop,
Good luck with the last few days of your 2WW.. keeping my fingers crossed for you!


Glitter- Hoping for lots of babydust for us both before Xmas! 


Xx


----------



## BecsW

Rubypop-it sounds like you have had such a rough time, I am so sorry. Wanted to send you some    and hope the next few days fly by. Your symptoms sound positive    hoping it's a BFP for you xxx

Mama and Mummy-very best of luck to you too xx

I am booked in for IUI tomorrow    This will be our 5th and final attempt using IUI, then (if needed) in the New Year we will bring out the big guns!! (IVF) xxx


----------



## single.mummy

Good luck for tomorrow Becsw, I hope it will be a happy christmassy BFP!!!

Good luck for testing in the next couple of days Rubypop and all of those waiting to test in the coming week.


----------



## Glitterintheair

Good luck Becs!  

And love and   to everyone waiting to insem/on the 2ww

xx


----------



## BecsW

Had our 5th IUI today and have everything crossed that this one works    

How is everyone else holding up?
xxx


----------



## Battenberry

Becs - wishing you loads and loads of luck this cycle, everything crossed for you. 

Rubypop I hope you're holding up ok. Good luck glitter and mama+mummy and everyone else I have missed. Nothing worse than the 2ww....

Love B x


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Thank you everyone for the good wishes.. only on 4dpo so not going mad... yet!
How is everyone else doing?


Got everything crossed for you Becs.. it's definitely your turn for a BFP!
Good luck to rubypop and glitter for your BFP's before Christmas too.
Xx


----------



## tinabean

Hi girls

I am nearly back on 2ww - its weird for all the months of not wanting to get AF - here I am praying for it to happen so we can go for our IUI.  Crazy times.

We have had a few months off and I think I needed it.

Good Luck Becs, Mamma & Mummy & Rubypop.

I have missed posting on here.

Big love and       for christmas BFP's!!

Tina xx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi tinabean,
Goodluck for your next cycle, I know it sounds strange buit here's hoping your AF turns up soon so you can get started on TTC again! Will your IUI be before Christmas?
Xx


----------



## tinabean

Thanks m&m. Yes should be before Xmas!! 

Woo

Tina x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello fellow 2WW's! 

Am absolutely delighted to be back on 2WW as of tomorrow morning, donor all ready and waiting, I'm showing high on fertility, I'm horny (sorry TMI!) and well, what else can I do?! 

Oh yes I also have insem cups and a few wishes on stars   

Best of luck to us all xx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Yay glitter, welcome back to the 2WW! I'm now on 7dpo.. sore (.)(.) but other than that.. nothing. Not that I'm expecting anything this early on but it's hard not to symptom spot as we all know!
My whole family seems to be coming down with flu bugs/stomach bugs.. seems like there is a lot going round. DS hasn't been right for quite a few days and DP has been quite ill with it.. hoping I don't catch it too!! :O

Hope everyone else is doing ok. 
Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello Mama+Mummy

It's sooo good to be back on the 2WW, feel slike ages, i've inseminated today, will tomorrow and tuesday as can't fit in Monday but that's my due ovualtion day. 

I even used the instead cup today just hope i've inserted it properly  

Lots of   your way

Love Gem x


----------



## Platypus

Hi all

I've just started the TTC journey, second month in with known donor. AF due next weekend, keeping fingers crossed and desperately trying not to symptom spot and stay sane this month.

Good luck to all who are on the 2WW at the moment...


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello everbody and welcome platypus! 

I am feeling flat as a pancake today  only inseminated yesterday and am again today and Tuesday (ovulation due
Monday) so why am I feeling so bad? Even got tears.. Maybe it's the fear of it not working and knowing I can only really afford one maybe two goes at IUI 

Xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Everyone, How are you all?

I'm on my first ever 2WW, we did our first home insem last night. I hope we got the timing right... I had lots of EWM yesterday, we had to dash back early from visiting DW's family on the Isle of Wight (luckily we managed to book onto an earlier ferry).

I'm kinda in the mind-frame of assuming it hasn't worked (probably to make it easier on myself), it would be silly to hope it works first time lol. 

I think AF should be due on the 18th (ish).


----------



## Glitterintheair

ELS1987 

Hello we are on the same 2 week wait  xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Glitter, fingers crossed for us


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi all,

Glitter - How are you getting on? Im sure your instead cup was in right.. you cant really get it wrong. It just slides in over the cervix - it has no where else to go! 

ELS - Welcome to the 2WW.. and good luck! Our first ever home insem resulted in our DS who is now 18 months old! It just goes to show - you just never know! 

Platypus - How are you doing? I think our cycles are the same! My AF is due this weekend coming, probably Sunday. Im currently on 8 DPO. Hope your keeping busy to keep your mind off symptom spotting.. Im starting to struggle!

Good luck to everyone else on the 2WW xx


----------



## Louie34

Hi All Just been on this forum about a month but new to this 2 week wait section.DP had iui no 4 on Friday.Was supposed to be an Ivf cycle but she only got one follicle.However the doctor said it was a good size-22mm I think so felt iui was definitely worth doing.We are desperately keeping everything crossed.So many friends around us seem to either be pregnant or have just had babies and whilst we are happy for them it's so hard for us.I'm making sure DP takes it easy!Anyway good luck to you all and will keep my fingers crossed for you too! Louie x


----------



## BecsW

Hi All,
Just wanted to send some Christmassy babydust to us all   
We are 4dpo and I am going a bit    already!!!   
So, so want this to work but I fear that we will need to progress onto IVF, not feeling hopeful at all I must admit
xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello

I just want to second the Christmassy babydust!!  

I have done 2 inseminations with a third one tomorrow, still no peak on clearblue fertility monitor but am booked in for a day 21 blood test to check i'm ovulating and will go from there. 

Lots of love xx


----------



## Platypus

Wow, there's a few of us on this 2WW, good to know that you're not the only one going through it..

Glitter - how have you got on with the clearblue fertility monitor? I used it for 2 months and never got a peak reading, however I've always got the positive opks early afternoon and clearblue uses first wee of the day so i'm not sure that I'll ever pick up a positive with it. 

Which is a shame, when I bought it I thought it would magically predict exactly when to turn up at our donor's house, cup in hand


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey platypus 

Your message made me laugh - a lot!!!  

I love my monitor, it's the only way I feel any control
At all over what I'm doing. 

I just don't understand why it's not peaking however I may need to go on medication to force ovulation. 

How you feeling? Xx


----------



## Platypus

Woke up feeling distinctly pre menstrual - fat, greasy, horny - always an appealing combination! Doesn't bode well though. I keep telling myself that I'm not expecting it to work the first couple of times but of course I would love it if it did!

Particularly hard this time round I think as it would be the perfect Xmas present, and 2 years ago we had exactly that when my partner was pregnant with our lovely boy. 

Have you had positives with the monitor then?
I might go back to it next month as I still have a bunch of sticks for it. 

Hope all are feeling well xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Platypus, I'm the same as you with expecting it to take a few cycles to work (but secretly hoping for a Christmas BFP lol)

AFM - Today is 3 days since home insem, I'm not going to say 3dpo becuase I'm not 100% sure what day I ovulated (assuming I have). We did the insem based on lots of EWCM on Saturday, still had EWCM on Sunday, none yesterday/today but my temperature hasn't gone up (if anything its lower than my normal pre-ovulation temp. I'm a bit baffled. 

I know this is my first 2ww but its messing with my head a bit already    even though I know its too early for symptoms because HCG isn't released until implantation at 6-10 dpo but still I just feel weird, kind of tummy feels funny and the last two mornings I've felt queasy in the car on the way to work.

Hows everyone else coping?

Emma x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi  

hope everyone is alright, ELS the first 2ww is so so hard but they do become more manageable as you get used to them, as I say that though I hope you won't have to and that you have a BFP this month! 

Platypus my monitor has shown a peak for the last 8 months before these 2 months of trying with my (very fertile) donor   bless him. 

I'm hoping we all have some lovely BFP's though I have an appointment tomorrow to get a referral to birmingham fertility clinic just in case 

 Glitter xx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hey all,

Wow there is a lot of us on the 2WW this month! 

Im on 10 DPO now, boobs are killing me and Im very tired... and there is one other thing I was hoping that someone (?!) might be able to help me with. 
Sorry for the TMI, but last night I squeezed clear/slightly creamyish fluid out of the centre of both my nipples.. the first thing that came to my mind was that its colostrum, although I didnt have it this early on with DS. I frantically googled it today and apparently its possible to produce it as early as 3 weeks. Cant think of what else it could be?! Its definitely not an infection, so I can rule that out. And as its the centre of my nipples its not got anything to do with the glands around the side.

Is it possible to prouduce colostrum and not be pregnant? Starting to go mad on this 2WW now!!!!   

Amber xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello, 

Amber i'm so sorry wish I could help you, however I have no experience...

When are you going to test? I'm testing about the 20th, but I know you are ahead of me on days. 

Do you feel any other unusual symptons? 

Gem xx


----------



## charlruk

Good luck to all of you on the 2ww!  BFP's always come in batches so....we'll be waiting and watching out for news!

Take care and lots of positive thoughts.
Chelle and Char
xx


----------



## BecsW

Sorry Amber, I am not sure either? You could pm Pinktink, (Amber and Lynne) they are midwives and may know?

Just spoke to my mum, if it's a BFP obviously we will celebrate!! If not, she has all those things on standby that you can't have if you are pg, pate, soft cheese, champagne etc and I will have the lot







got to comiserate in style right?! 
xx

Babydust! Babydust!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

BecsW - LOL for pate and soft cheese


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Thanks Becs and Glitter for your replies to my question. 
Other than my boobs, Im very snotty (apparently could be a symptom!), and very tired. Im testing Sunday (the 11th), although might give in to testing earlier.... Its hard not to!!

SO keeping my fingers crossed..       

Anyone else have any symptoms?

xx


----------



## Platypus

Amber - not heard of the colostrum like symptoms before - amazing what the body can do. Good luck with the remaining days of yr 2WW, sounds like a positive sign. 

I'm planning on testing on Fri morning, mainly because I have a weekend of festivities planned and I want to know whether I can drown my sorrows or ideally celebrate with a glass of water!  

Not expecting a BFP though so I'd rather have it out the way by the weekend, even if I am disappointed. 

The only symptom I'm NOT experiencing, which I normally get a few days before I'm due is spotting, however I'm beginning to realise that my body is very fickle when it comes to symptoms and I'm trying not to read a whole bunch into every new sign (unlike last month!)


----------



## Glitterintheair

Just want to say

looooooonnnnnggggeeeessst 2WW ever!   I only started on sunday


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I know the feeling Glitter, I'm only on day four after insem   


I still feel really weird, I felt really sick this morning (couldn't eat my breakfast) and had an upset stomach. Then this evening someone told me that my face was glowing lol I'm going seriously barmy


----------



## Glitterintheair

Day 4 and Counting... who's testing first?   xx


----------



## Louie34

Hi Girls We are on day 6 since iui and its driving us a bit crazy today!We don't test till Dec 20th and it seems so long away!Trying to keep thinking positive though!Hope you are all doing ok!Realised I made a few mistakes on my signature thingy at the bottom of our messages.Hope I've put it right now!x


----------



## Platypus

Well I didn't manage to hold out till tomorrow, and just did the test, a BFN sadly. 

Today is our wedding anniversary and obv it would have been the perfect celebration but I didn't want it hanging over us. 

Oh well, time to crack open the wine.


----------



## Louie34

Hi Platypus Really sorry to hear that.It just hits you hard after waiting for what feels like ages for something you so desperately want.Take care and look after each other.Louie x


----------



## Candy76

Wishing all of you the best of luck on your 2ww  

Becs, I like your mum's approach. And of course I hope you will raise a glass of water!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Sorry  to hear your news Platypus


----------



## Glitterintheair

Really sorry platypus   Enjoy your Christmas and look forward to starting new year with a bang. Love Glitter xx


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Sorry for your BFN Platypus... enjoy the weekend!

Good luck Mama+Mummy, Glitter, ELS, Louie, BecsW and anyone else I've missed.  I still check this thread regularly and get excited for everyone!  Let's hope we get a nice run of BFPs in time for Christmas 

Lisa xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thanks Lisa


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Lisa- Thank you  


Platypus- So sorry to hear about your BFN  *big hugs*


Well I am on 12 DPO.. Tested this afternoon and it was a BFN. Serves me right for testing so early! AF isn't due till Sunday, so definitely not testing until then now. Think I will just wait for AF to turn up, I don't want to burst my bubble too soon. I feel so tired past few days, bit light headed, very sore boobs and had quite a bit of EWCM yesterday. Had a few dull aches in my lower tummy yesterday too, but could be AF getting ready. Just really don't want to get my hopes up.


How is everyone else doing?


Sending lots of babydust xx


----------



## BecsW

Platypus-am so sorry for your BFN, this journey is unbelievably hard     I hope you still managed to enjoy your anniversary, hopefully next month will be the month it works for you x

Mama and Mummy, so hope it's a BFP for you tomorrow, have everything crossed x

Glitter and Els-this 2ww is sure dragging for me, how about you girls? I feel quite AF-y and I am not due to test until Thursday so I don't think that could be a good sign? Not feeling very positive here, I must admit, just quite down and tearful really. Last month's IUI was so tough for us, getting a BFP for one day then a BFN after that was so painful    I am so naughty and tested yesterday (I know - 6 days early is too early) but it was a faint BFP. I just can't believe it though and am worried that it was picking up the trigger shot even though it was 10 days after the shot and the clinic told me it can take up to 9 days to leave your system. I tested today and the second line was more faint than yesterday so I am pretty down now. I don't know why I do this to myself, I should wait to test but it is so hard    

Babydust to everyone xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi Becs well I am driving myself absolutely bananas! You're not the only one   the story is I'm not even quite sure I ovulated this month, I have no symptoms at all of either AF or pregnancy.. Honestly this is too much to take. 

I have a private blood test booked for tomorrow which will test my day 21 progesterone test and I will go from there. I am only half way through with a test not being due until next Saturday.. Phew. 

Becs when will you test again? Xx


----------



## BecsW

Probably tomorrow Gem, I am on this crazy rollercoaster of daily testing now and can't seem to tempt myself off!!     I hope the blood test brings good news for you (((hugs))) x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Becs, I hope it wasn't the trigger shot. Finger cross the line gets darker for you 

I still have a week to go and I kind of just can't imagine next weekend arriving! I've just ordered a pack of pregnancy tests from ebay so they should arrive in  the middle of next week. Hopefully I should be able to keep my mind off it a bit on Monday/Tuesday because I have an evening class exam on Tuesday evening.


----------



## Louie34

Hi All Thank you Lisa for your kind message.Hope all is going well for you. This 2 week wait is so hard.DP has been getting on off period pain symptoms since Thursday.We are trying not to worry but it's difficult.I had a lovely day out with my work colleagues yesterday.We went for afternoon tea and it took my mind of it a bit but now I'm back to thinking about it again.Anyway I guess it's just a case of thinking that as more days pass without her period the more hope there is.We don't test till a week on Tuesday and it still feels ages away.Anyway good luck Mama and Mummy for today.Everything crossed for you!Louie x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Good luck to all you 2wwers- it is torture but I tried to change my mind set & it worked in keeping me sane  and i never tested early. On the 2ww you are  pupo so live that dream as long as possible, it was the closest you can be to being pregnant without another  ivf/ iui or ai - as you have to treat yourself as if you are pregnant with what you do/eat/drink etc . There are some women on Ff  who even wait longer than the 2 weeks so they don't get a false negative!!


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Thank you everyone for your good wishes. AF is due today.. she hasn't turned up yet and no cramps etc, but it's not even lunchtime yet so anything is possible.
Keeping everything crossed, and I'll keep you all posted.
Xx


----------



## rubypop2

Hi everyone,
Sorry to hear your news Platypus.

BecsW, I do hope your line becomes darker.

Mama and Mummy, Glitter, ELS1987, Louie34 and all you other 2ww, hang in there and my fingers are crossed x

Now, I tested last Sunday and I can confirm there must be babydust in the air this month, because despite only one embryo transferred on day 1 we got a BFP   We are thrilled, but keep trying to keep calm and take it a day at a time...I am 5weeks and 1day today!

xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Congratulations Rubypop!!!  Sprinkle some of that babydust this way please!


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello and congrats rubypop! Keep us posted  

Well as for me I've been for my day 21 progesterone test today so need to wait for the results of that before I can get too excited xxx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Glitter, I hope your test goes well. I hope you don't mind me asking, what is the progesterone test for?

Emma x


----------



## Glitterintheair

It tests your level of progesterone on day 21 of your cycle to see if you ovulated. If I have then I can carry on home insemination without the need for medication if not then it'll be back on Metformin for me  

How are you guys doing? X


----------



## BecsW

Yay!! Rubypop!! BFP    Congratulations to you and DW! That is wonderful news, what a fabulous Christmas present!

Glitter-I hope the test brings good news x

Sprinkling some Christmassy babydust for Mama and Mummy, Louie and Els   

AFM-hardly a second line at all today, does not look good. Am preparing myself for AF to arrive now and looking forward to bringing out the big guns in Feb (IVF) I just feel it will give us a real chance at success xx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Huge congratulations to you rubypop! Definitely send some of that babydust our way!!


Becs- Sorry to hear the line has gotten fainter. When is your official test day? Still keeping my fingers crossed for you.   


well still no af for me.. no idea whats going on. my pg tests are still showing negative.. although i tested this evening after a few cups of tea, probably not the best idea. but surely they should be coming up positive by now if i am pregnant? confused and feeling pretty down.  


love to all
xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Fingers crossed for you mama+mummy


----------



## BecsW

Mama and Mummy-I have everything crossed for you, don't give up hope yet    will you test this morning? xxx ps-my otd is Thursday....


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Well its all over for me this month, AF arrived during the night. Gutted.. although I haven't taken it too badly, seeing my DS's smiling face this morning really cheered me up. That's it for us until January now, as I'm next due to ovulate Christmas Day, and I don't think our KD would be too pleased with that!


Becs, there is still great hope. Hopefully your BFP the other day was the trigger leaving your system, there is still time for your hCG levels to rise. Sending babydust to you.


Glitter, Debbie's Wife, Louie, and anyone else I've missed - good luck to you all. xxx


----------



## Platypus

Congratulations Rubypop, that is wonderful news! We need some success stories to keep us going and remember that there can be joy involved in this torturous process - very happy for you!

Been in reverse hibernation for the last few days enjoying xmas parties and such like, however still no AF. Taken several tests and all neg so just waiting for AF to turn up. Annoyingly, this delay prob means we'll miss next round as likely to be over xmas. Thinking that the delay may be due to stressing over it, not that I'm feeling that stressy - can't imagine what I'll be like if this how it is on month 2! If this goes on for another 6 months I'll prob be getting my period once a quarter!

Good luck to Glitter, Louie, Debbie's wife, Becs and Els and anyone else I've missed - there are a lot of us on here!


----------



## BecsW

Mama and mummy I am so sorry for your BFN    Hopefully the New Year will bring that BFP you so deserve! In the meantime have a wonderful Christmas. Thank you for your thoughtful post, it meant alot to me xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Becs I still have everything crossed for you! I'm not testing until Sunday and keeping VERY busy until then xx


----------



## Louie34

Hi Girls How are we all doing?Mama and Mummy I'm so sorry to hear about your bfn.I really hope that your next go works and that you have a good Christmas.Becs also keeping everything crossed for you.Glitter I hope Sunday brings good news for you.My DP very tired and putting her feet up every night.Am going to try and write some Christmas cards tonight to take my mind of it.Still another week for us to go.Just found out today that someone else I know is pregnant.It seems to be all around us at the mo.Anyway take care everyone and think positive thoughts x


----------



## tinki

Just wanted to say a quick hello and massives of good luck to everyone testing/ 2wwaiting ATM. Hopefully be joining you all at the end of the week x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey everyone 

How are we all? I'm still very confused no PMT at all but am forcing myself not to test until the weekend. I am also still waiting for my blood test results. Thank goodness I've been kept busy! 

Hoping for lots of Xmas baby dust xxx


----------



## Starz

Hi all, 

I am so  feeling for you all right now...........hang on in there and i have to agree with glitter - testing early is probably the worst thing i could do as it made me even more stressed about the whole thing.

I had my 12 week scan last week and all is looking good. Just wanted to encourage you all that it is worth it in the end! x


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Louie and Becs- thank you for your thoughts and posts. 


I'm doing ok, just concentrating on Christmas now and looking forward to trying again in the new year.


How is everyone doing?   
Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello, 

Well i'm glad i'm in tune with my body, I just knew I wasn't ovulating! My progesterone came back as 7.9 which is very low, needs to be over 30 to be ovulating. Also means I am definitely not pregnant  

However am so glad I recognised something was wrong and will get bak on the metformin in the new year. Going to enjoy Xmas first. 

Good luck and love to all on 2WW 

Glitter xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I'm sorry to hear that Glitter, but good that you can do something about it now that you know for sure   

Emma


----------



## Estcherry

Hi, 

i'm in the 2ww situation for the very first time - it's a bit scary, I don't know anyone else who has done this before.  I'm 31, only known fertility problem is lack of sperm as I am a lesbian and have a female partner. 

this is day 2 and it feels like i'm stuck in slow motion, I just want to whiz forward and see what's happening in there!

E


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi E, I'm in my first 2ww too   

The pregnancy tests that I ordered arrived yesterday and I'm planning to test on Saturday morning (which will be 14 days post insem and possibly 13 dpo). Its my work's Christmas do tomorrow night and we're going to stay the night at the hotel so I will test there in the morning. I I told myself not to test this morning as I think it would be too early and I can't test tomorrow because DW has to get up at 4am to go to work. 

Every time I go to the loo I expect AF to have arrived lol

Who else is waiting to test?

Emma x


----------



## Platypus

Glitter - can I ask if you had other symptoms / reasons to believe you  weren't ovulating? 

Although I've only been trying for 2 months, I do worry that there could be medical reasons stopping me from conceiving. I have nothing to base this on other than the fact I regularly have spotting for several days before period which might indicate poor lining, I'm 36 so no spring chicken and of course a large dose of paranoia! 

Has anyone else gone for tests at your GP, and what did they involve?

Still not got AF, 5 days late with resolutely negative tests.


----------



## Estcherry

Hi Emma,

Good luck on saturday! I've told no one at work yet so trying to avoid awkward Christmas nights out etc, I'm sure they'll guess if they know I'm not drinking a glass of wine!  I can't wait to be up to day 14! Have you had any symptoms yet? Do you have that 'I feel pregnant' feeling yet??

I've decided that I'm going to allow myself to feel excited even though the odds are that it might be a BFN.  When your in a same sex relationship you don't get that 'I might be pregnant' feeling very often!

Fingers crossed for you!

E


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi E, and welcome to the 2WW! Our first ever try resulted in our DS, it was a huge shock! 
And I agree, it is exciting! Its not every month we get the chance to feel like that. Wishing you lots of luck in your TTC journey. X


Glitter, sorry to hear that your not ovulating by yourself. Looks like we will be trying again in the new year together. Enjoy your Christmas hun. x


Emma, good luck for testing! Hoping for that BFP for you! x


Platypus, its not over until AF turns up. Have you got any symptoms? Or PMT? Hoping for a BFP for you too! x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi E, I know what you mean, I've been letting myself feel excited too  I have felt really odd these last two weeks (although I had to keep telling myself it was too early to have symptoms last week) I keep trying to tell myself that it's all in my head so I don't feel too disapointed if it's negative, but I don't have any other explanation for feeling this strange. I even had a strange 'craving' for marmalade a couple of days ago, I was sitting at my desk not thinking about food at all and all of a sudden I could taste marmalade- it only lasted about 5 or 10 seconds but it was really strong. Something similar had also happened a couple of days before that but it was a coconut taste  . I've also been really thirsty the last few days, which I read can be a symptom.
Regarding the Christmas Party, its a sit down meal at a hotel with wine etc on the table, so I'll probably pour myself a small glass to have in front of me and let DW drink it lol.

I really wanted to get up at 4am with DW and test but I was scared it wouldn't be accurate so I went to the loo quickly to 'get rid of' FMU   . Also if it was negative I'd be grumpy all day at work but on the other hand if it was positive I think I'll need the weekend to get used to the idea so I wouldn't be sat at work with a stupid smile on my face!

Emma x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi everyone  

Platypus I can't really explain it was just intuition and 'knowing' my body, I didn't feel the burning sensation that I have always had when my ovaries release an egg and I didn't get the cervical mucus either. 

It was mainly down to my monitor though and that's what triggered my concern. 

Lolling forward to some BFP's on this board over the weekend!  xxx


----------



## Louie34

Hi Girls How are we all?Tinki,Becs and Debbie's wife wishing you all the best of luck.Here's hoping for some Bfps this weekend.Glitter I'm so sorry to hear your news but it is positive that you have some answers now and hopefully this will help the way forward in the new year.E I know the 2 ww is a complete nightmare but it hopefully it will all be worth it!So far my DP has not had her period and it was due yesterday so we are feeling pretty positive at the mo.Still got three days to go until we can do the test and I don't know how we are going to contain ourselves but we have to.We are determined to wait until Tue to do the test as instructed by our clinic.Anyway fingers crossed for you all and keep thinking positive thoughts!!!Louie x


----------



## Platypus

Hmm, Gem, I can identify with the monitor part, I used it for 2 months and never got the peak fertility sign. I assumed that I was just using it a bit wrong (often wee in the night) or that the surge was happening sometime during the day but I guess it is pretty unusual to not get the peak for 2m. I also wasn't too bothered as my partner had had poor results with the wee sticks and missed identifying surges. 

However, it's not like I've had clear ovulation signs from temp charting either, although I have had positive opks during the day over last 2 cycles. 

I really shouldn't be thinking about this just before going to bed...


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi ladies, it was a negative for me this morning but no AF yet so I will test again tomorrow morning. I'm still feeling sick and had awful indigestion yesterday so I'm trying to stay hopeful.

How's everyone else getting on?

Emma


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi debbies wife best of luck for tomorrow! It's not over until AF arrives  

Platypus could you go for a day 21 test to see if you ovulated? That could tell you exactly what's going on xxx


----------



## Estcherry

Fingers crossed for you Debbie's wife!  Wishing a BFP your way.  I can't believe it's only been 12 hours since my last post, time has seriously stopped! 

E


----------



## tinki

Fingers crossed for you Debbies wife that you get a BFP tommorow x
Afm, I had 1 grade 1ab blastocyct transfered today so am now officially on 2ww!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thanks everyone. Fingers crossed for all of you too.

I'll keep you updated tomorrow. Today I bought some First Response tests to use tomorrow in case the ebay ones I bought aren't any good, lol... wishful thinking!

Emma x


----------



## Louie34

Hi Girls Best of luck Debbie's wife for tomorrow.Unfortunately for us Dp has had some pinky brown discharge tonight which she normally would get before her period.So I think that's it for us.I'm so upset and can't believe we got to two days before we were supposed to do the test and two days after her period was due.We were so hopeful and it all just feels so cruel.Sorry to sound all woe is me but I'm just so upset.Anyway best of luck to everyone else.Louie x


----------



## Louie34

Hi Girls Well we decided to test today because we thought Dps period was coming anyway and it was a definite bfn.Just feel totally heartbroken today but have to have hope for 2012.Best of luck to everyone else and have a lovely Christmas.Louie x


----------



## Estcherry

Hi louise34,  

I'm so sorry you didn't get your BFP this time.  This being my first ever try with IUI or TTC I can't imagine how you must be feeling.  I'm only 4dpo and I'm already a wreck, trying not to think about getting to the testing day.

Both of you must be feeling really down, im glad you have each other to share your feelings with and pick each other up.  I guess there is always the next cycle to refocus on and I'm sending you lots of positive vibes.  I think the 2ww is the worst bit of it all, I thought it would all be plain sailing after insemination... Wishful thinking.

Lots of positive thoughs,

E


----------



## Estcherry

Started having light cramping very intermittent and light stabbing pain in nipples ... Only 5dpo so trying not to make anything out of it.  Yeah right   

Having ordered some first response tests online last night, we now have a total of 24 tests... Too many??!

Probably going to test on Friday/Saturday which would be 9/10 dpo.. Too soon?

E


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Ladies, sorry for being AWOL yesterday. It was a negative again yesterday morning and also negative today... but still no AF.

Louie34, Hugs for you and your DP   

I feel so sick    I don't know what's wrong with me, I spent most of yesterday just laying on the sofa feeling sick. I'm so confused, if I'm not pregnant I don't have any other explanation for feeling this bad for this this long   . What I don't understand is that if I was pregnant and had enough HCG to make me feel sick surely it would be enough to show up on a HPT?

Emma x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello

Estcherry   it's ok my poor nipples get scrutinised every 2WW! Keep us updated 

Debbie's Wife, I really don't know what to say, when are you actually due on? or has that day been and gone. I honestly think the best thing would be a doctors appointment, maybe a blood test make sure theres nothing wrong. 

Lots of love Glitter xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Debbies wife sorry to see you hadn't got a bfp this time around- there are lots of virus going around sickness/nausea icky tummy feelings even if no diarrhoea. I would wait a few more days before rushing to Gp for a hcg. I also hate first response tests and cbd every time as I had a bhcg of 297 & first resonse was saying negative but cbd said pregnant.
L x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thanks Ladies.

Glittler- based on when I thought I ovulated, AF was due yesterday but now it's made me think maybe I didn't ovulate when I thought I did. I based ovulation on EWCM which normally corresponds with my temp going up. But I seem to have had a flukely drop in temp for about 3 days after when I thought I ovulated.

Still no AF, I keep getting pre-AF type twinges in my stomach. but I've been getting these from the last 3/4 days which is unusual for me, I'd normally just get them the day before AF.

Hugs to everyone

Emma x


----------



## Louie34

Hi All Estcherry and Debbie's Wife thank you so much for your kind words.They really help.We are still feeling teary but strangely enough being at work today has helped a bit because I think it takes your mind off things.I also rang our clinic today and managed to get our next appointment booked in for 25th Jan and that made us feel a bit better.The trouble is that for me as time goes on without success it just gets harder and harder but I know all we can do is take one step at a time.Debbie's wife I do hope you get your Bfp.Will keep everything crossed for you.Estcherry I do agree with you that the two ww is the pits but all I can suggest is try to do something to take your mind off it and don't test too early.Easier said than done I know.I've discovered a new hobby for baking apple pies!!!The cramps seem to be quite common after insemination.My DP hasn't had the particular pain in her nipples that you described but she did get quite a bit of soreness in that area.I do hope you get your Bfp.Look after yourselves and keep thinking positive.Louie x


----------



## BecsW

Hi Everyone,
Sorry I haven't been on for a few days, we were visiting my mum in Spain for her birthday. So, it's not good news for us either as AF arrived on the flight over there    we were due to test the next day    so we have come to the end of the IUI road, it is not woring for us and as I am now 38 I feel that we need to move onto something more invasive so we will be beginning our IVF journey in Feb. I am pleased now I have come to terms with it. It feels like the right decision for us. We have also agreed that 2012 will be our year for ttc #2 then we will accept and move on. We are already blessed with a fabulous son and that will be good enough for us. We want to be able to look back though and know that we gave it our absolute best shot which is why we are moving onto IVF. 

So sorry to hear about the BFNs Glitter and Louie, hopefully next time will be your time xxx

ps-any IVF girls with some words of wisdom I would be really grateful to hear about your experiences/ tips/ advice etc xxx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Becs, sorry to hear your news hun   Good luck for Feburary.


----------



## BecsW

Thanks Em, any news for you yet? x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Still no AF for me yet. Part of me doesn't want to test tomorrow morning and just wait to see if AF arrives, but I kinda know I will still test lol


----------



## tinki

Oh no  so sad for you louie34 and becs to read of your negative results 

Debbies wife I know I would be the same as you and be testing In the morning and probably every day until I got a definitive answer.

How are you holding up estcherry, have you thought when you might start testing yet? 

Our clinic have given us OTD of 27/12 must have been mad to think that going through Christmas without any alcohol or lovely blue cheese was going to be fine, however DW has promised me a wine and blue cheese party if we have a negative result. Trying to decide when to start testing, may do one Xmas eve and go from there, have 6 first response to use up so should be enough to get through if we start then. No point symptom spotting here due to all the meds so really do just have to wait and see.


----------



## BecsW

Tinki-I had pate, champange and blue cheese all on standby too    Hope the next few days go by quickly for you and bring you a wonderful result xx

Em-I am terrible and test all the time until AF arrives, I just can't help myself    I hope that the tests start showing a BFP for you


----------



## Estcherry

Hi girls,

I'm also having dreams of red wine and blue cheese - definitely having it on stand by.  

Tinki- our date for official blood test is the 28th so I guess we're cycle buddies at the moment.  Feels better that I'm not waiting alone 
My wife has talked me into trying on Friday morning, but that will only be 8/9 dpo and still 5 day before AF.  I'm maybe going to push it back to Saturday. I got up in the middle of the night last night and did a test as its all I can think of, I even dreamed of positive results. Needless to say at 6dpo it was negative! 

Still feeling good though and totally symptom spotting, ive convinced myself there are probably 3 in there, let alone one!

E


----------



## tinabean

Hi

We are just off for our 1st IUI. Fingers crossed for the others who are on 2WW. 

Tina xx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Good Luck Tinabean!


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Negative again this morning, but still no AF.

Hows everyone else getting on?

Emma x


----------



## tinki

Good luck Tinabean, hope it went well  
Estcherry I think fri would be too early but then what am I saying, got some more tests myself today first response are buy one get one free in superdrug ATM so I thought what the hell so we will prob be testing from Friday now too, I am no good with staying away from pee sticks at all! X


----------



## tinki

Aaarrrgghh! The madness is setting in today, I really want to test which would be so pointless I know, roll on Saturday  
How's everyone else?


----------



## tinabean

Hi everyone

Tinki - don't do it, try and plan your next few days, or just clean the cupboards that will keep you occupied    will be round!!

Debbie's wife - hope your feeling better and that AF has not shown - it's not over till it's over.

Becs W - Good luck for next year - enjoy your Christmas food.

I don't think I have missed anyone (hope not!)

AFM - Had IUI yesterday.  A 5 minute procedure cost how much!!  I had to check and sign for the donation was ours and was amazed it looked like water - expensive water at that!!

The worst thing was lying still for half an hour with a full bladder - I had my wife talking to me the whole way to stop me running the loo.

I have had a few 2WW before and I am determined to keep occupied on this one- well I will try anyway.

The clinic have given us a pregnancy test and told to test on 4 Jan 2012.  But I reckon AF would be due on 1/2 Jan so we will see hey.

Hope your all organised for Christmas, the very best wishes to you and yours.

Tina xxx


----------



## Estcherry

Good luck tinabean! I hope you have a restful and non symptom spotting Christmas and new year. 

I'm still swinging between symptoms and nothing.  Exhausted today, left work at 1430 and fell asleep on the bus! Eating everything in sight, but no cramps, no implantation spotting, no sore bbs  


Only 7 days until bloods!

E


----------



## Louie34

Hi Girls How are you all getting on?Thinking of you all and really hoping for some Bfps.I seem to have been very up and down since the weekend.I booked the next appointment at our clinic for Jan and they said they couldn't see us till the 24th.I asked if they had any cancellations to let us know.They then called me back and said that one of their directors was coming from another branch to free up their waiting lists and that they could see us on 4th Jan.We were pretty pleased about it so just need to start thinking positive from now on.Just wanted to say that talking to you all really helps so thank you.Louie x


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi everyone,

Sorry I havent been around much lately. What a busy time Christmas is eh?!  

Sorry to hear it was a BFN for you Louie and you too Becs    

Good luck to you Tinabean, Estcherry, Tinki and Debbie's Wife .... I hope there are lots of BFP's coming your way!!

AFM- Going to enjoy Christmas and start the whole process again in the New Year. Im due to ovulate Christmas day this month.. so not a chance of getting a donation lol. Fingers crossed for January for us.

Merry Christmas everyone xxx


----------



## Platypus

Good luck Tinabean, Estcherry, Tinki and Debbie's Wife - we need some BFPs around here! x


----------



## Estcherry

Oh god, I've fallen into the early testing trap.  Bought a first response early testing kit that apparently tells you 6 days before your next period... BFN for me  

We will keep testing however, prob do one Christmas day and then if still BFN will hold off until Tuesday.  Bloods on Wednesday so I guess we'll know for sure then.  It's driving me crazy!

E


----------



## tinki

Way too early estcherry, but I think you knew that  
I tested this morning and was surprise a negative but still too early for me too really. Have decided to test again boxing day as I read hcg doubles every 48 hours so should be fairly accurate result by then and OTD is 27th anyway so only one day early. Have sore boobs today which is new but could well be period related I guess?
How is everyone else? X


----------



## charlruk

Sorry for all of you who have had recent BFN's, and thinking of others who are on the dreded 2ww, its a tough time...... We had a BFN just before christmas last year and it was tough, and we never imagined that that wewould get our dream, however this christmas we have a 6 week old baby boy!! Dreams do come true!! 

Keep strong everyone, and dending lots of positive baby dust for 2012!!
Happy chrismas!!!

Charlotte, Rochelle and Charlie.xxx


----------



## Estcherry

Tinki- fingers crossed for tomorrow! I hope a BFP is coming your way.

E


----------



## Estcherry

Hi all...

It's a BFP!!! We tested this morning once with a cheap test and then with 1st response, 2 lines, clear as day!!! Fingers crossed everything is in the right place and everything sticks!

Good luck everyone xxx


----------



## tinki

That's great news Estcherry  really pleased for you.
Hope you are doing ok Tinabean?

Looks like a big fat negative for us, tested again today and as OTD is tommorow I would have expected a second line by now but nada with first response  will test again in the morning and if nothing will carry on with the meds for 3 days and do final test before stopping everything, well at least that's the plan for now. V. Sad as this will probably be the end of the road for using DW's eggs it's just too expensive and we are not convinced that the egg quality is that great, so will prob look to do a fresh cycle with my eggs in the new year.


----------



## tinabean

Estcherry - that is great news many many congrats. It was your first IUI as well.  I hope we have the same luck.

Tinki - hang on in there.

Debbie's wife - Did you get AF yet?

AFM - I ate like no-ones business yesterday - so wanted to drink and had to tell the aunts and uncles I was on tablets that I could not drink on.  My MIL knows so had Pomegranate and Elderflower sparkling juice with lunch.  Trying not to symptom spot - its too early anyway.  OTD is 4 Jan so I am keeping busy with my new kindle.

Hope you have all had a good time.

Tina xx


----------



## rubypop2

Hi all

Sorry to hear of more BFN's   

Estcherry congratulations, what lovely Christmas news!

Tinabean, it is impossible not to symptom spot but a new kindle will certainly while away the hours  

BecsW- we did IVF and absolutely will offer advice if we can...just ask when/if you need to  

Hope you all enjoyed the festivities and that the new year brings much joy

xx


----------



## Louie34

Congratulations Estcherry That's wonderful news!Take care of yourself and get lots of rest over the Christmas hols. Louie x


----------



## Platypus

Brilliant news Estcherry! Really happy for you! xx


----------



## Estcherry

Thanks everyone, got our OBT tomorrow at some horrifically early time in the morning.  Results at 3 so once we're through that we can relax a little more.  I still dOnt believe the poas method 100%!!
X


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Estcherry that's great news  congratulations first time lucky!


----------



## danibee2k

Hi all,

haven't been on for a while, last month DP had IUI again, we were really hopeful as she seemed to have lots of symptoms (I know symptom spotting is bad but...) but got BFN on test date and yesterday afternoon AF turned up 

Gutted but I know that's just the way it goes, at least we can have a couple drinks together one NYE!!

Gonna go again in January, New Year new hope! 

Quick question re trigger injections.  DP gets very mood swingy & emotional after the trigger, does this happen to anyone else? I'm assuming it's a hormone overload side affect but wondered if anyone had similar issues.

Also big congrats EstCherry on your BFP 

Thanks


----------



## tinki

Sorry to hear of your negative result danibee, hope next month is your turn x

Another negative this morning so stopping all meds, just waiting for af to turn up now 
Will book follow up next week when clinic re opens, just hope we don't have to wait too long to get going again


----------



## tinabean

Hi Danibee & Tinki

Sorry for your disappointments - it's good that you have plans to make though.

AFM - I was in a right mood with myself last night.  I am convinced it's not worked, I have had no symptoms at all - I am 10dpo - clinic says test on 4th Jan, but I think I am going to get AF prior to that, my back is killing me - could be AF on the way.  I am very tempted to test tomorrow but don't want to spoil NYE.  May wait till Sunday then I can be a miserable cow all day!

We both have nasty colds at the moment as well to round it all off.

The PMA has floated away at the mo.

T x


----------



## tinki

Tinabean, hope that PMA has returned for you and that AF has stayed away, fingers crossed for you x


----------



## tinabean

Hi

I could not resist and did a test yesterday, it was negative.  It was a CB Digital - I hate it when it says not pregnant - it bloody stays there all day too, it nearly got thrown at the wall!!

I am still hopeful and frantically symptom spotting - we went for a meal last night  and I was convinced my water smelt funny but my wife said not!  Then I felt bloated which was probably all the food we ate anyway.  Today I have had a funny feeling in my mouth and need to drink cold things, oh and my back is aching.

I feel like AF is coming too, cramping etc.

I have chilled all day - not left the house - did an on-line shop which included 2 non digital CB tests so I am going to keep my first wee and test it when the shopping arrives.

Its not over till its over so I am on knicker watch now.

Tina xx


----------



## tinabean

Test was negative today. Still smiling though.


----------



## dingle123

I'm sorry to hear it was a no xx


----------



## tinabean

AF has arrived. Going to call clinic tomorrow for another go. 

Gutted. 

Tina x


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Oh tinabean. I am so sorry for your BFN  Its just so hard sometimes isn't it. Chin up hun *hugs* xx


Danibee- Also sorry to hear of your BFN  Big hugs for you too. xx


Estcherry- Sorry for the delay, but a huge congrats on your fab news! What a wonderful Christmas/New Year present. Wishing you a healthy 9 months xx


AFM- Where do I start!! We were planning to start TTC again January, although over Christmas I found a lump on my cervix, very very close to the opening. Went to the docs on the 28th and they aren't happy with the look of it, it seems to be an odd dark-ish colour (??), whatever that is supposed to mean. So off I go for tests and biopsys. Not happy to say the least. I'm seriously hoping it is just a nasty cyst and nothing else..
My DP is now wondering if that played a factor in the past few months BFN's, although I'm not entirely sure when it appeared. 


Not the best start to the New Year!  Hoping to get back on the baby train as soon as its all sorted.. our DS needs a sibling!


How is everyone else getting on? Anyone on the 2WW or due to test soon? We need some more BFP's round here!!
xx


----------



## babynumber

Hi Ladies

I'm not sure if there is a thread for my topic, I did a search but didn't find one. (maybe its just how im searching?).

I popped in looking for some positive BFP stories in the 2ww thread, and wondered if anyone has had luck with using donor sperm by the AI at home method and what is the longest possible transporting time of the sperm for it to be successfull?  

Has anyone had success with sperm that has been 'out of the body' for an hour or so?  From what I've googled, this seems to be the maxium time to make it still effective.

Would be great to hear some personal experiences of this.

I'm over 40 and will be using the AI at home method.  Not holding out much hope, BUT.. there ARE BFP's out there, so ever hopeful. 

Good luck everyone x


----------



## LisaAndLaura

Hi babynumber... We conceived at home using AI with donor sperm.  My DW's 20 weeks pregnant now.  We used the sperm within about half an hour or so.  If you have any more questions, feel free to give me a shout.

Lisa xx


----------



## babynumber

Wow, lovely news!   thank you for your reply Lisa. You must both be so happy.

It does seem to be a reasonably good success rate for the under 40's.  I do wonder how many over 40's it's worked for.  Very few i guess due to quality of eggs?  It's also just a lot of luck I reckon.  When you think of it, some women seem to fall pregnant easily and others try and try and try.  I always wish we could actually SEE inside our bodies to know what's going on in there it would be much easier! with eggs and follicles, and ovulation it such a guessing game. lol

xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey everyone, 

Hope you're all well and had a happy christmas  

Just wondered if you can offer me some reassurance/advice. Today would be day 15 of my cycle except that I don't think i'm ovulating at the moment after having a metformin break so I am back on  1500mg Metformin to get my cycles working again. My clearblue monitor only showed the change from low to medium and no peak.

I have chosen to leave AI this month as I really want my body to be showing a clear sign of ovulation before I continue trying at home and if we have to move onto treatment at Birmingham they are going to want me to have a sustained cycle too.

I just need someone to say that this is the right thing to do as am freaking myself out a bit that i'm missing a chance though I know it's best if I let my body try and get back to normal. 

Thank you, Glitter xx


----------



## danibee2k

Hi Glitter,

I think it's a good thing to let your body get back to normal especially, like you said, if you need to go on for treatment. It's worth skipping a month to make sure your body is in the optimum condition so that when you do try again you've got the best chance you can.

As you're not even sure that you're ovulating I don't think you should think of it as missing a chance but that you're preparing to give your body the best chance once your cycle becomes more normal.

Hope that makes sense (I'm basically trying to say don't freak out, I think you're doing the right thing)

Dani xx


----------



## BecsW

Danibee and Tinabean-so sorry to hear about your BFNs      for you both. This journey is impossibly hard isn't it?
Mama and Mummy-what a terrible time you have been having, huge   for you too and I really hope you get some good news soon xx
Glitter-Giving your body a rest for a month sounds like a sensible idea to me hun, but I know the wait is hard. We are in between tx at the moment and the waiting is tough!
Estcherry-huge congrats!! So great to see a BFP!!!  
xx


----------



## Louie34

Hi All So sorry to all of those who have had bfns.After our bfn in December we felt extremely low but we are trying to pick ourselves up now.Mama and Mummy so sorry to hear how tough things have been for you lately.It sounds as though you are doing all the right things and hopefully you will be back on track soon.We had our appointment today at the clinic and met one of the directors.He was really nice and very sympathetic to our situation.Dp has a low amh but desperately wants to try with her own eggs.I am very willing to give her some of my eggs if this doesn't work out.After 4 failed attempts we are now being put on the long protocol for Ivf and it looks as tho she will be on a lot of drugs but we just feel we have to give it a go.Do any of you have any experience of the long protocol for Ivf?Would appreciate any thoughts or advice you may have.Wishing you all a happy and healthy 2012 with lots of Bfps!Louie x


----------



## Candy76

Louie, were you (DP) given Testosterone or DHEA? It apparently increases No. of eggs and is often used with women with low AMH. You need to take DHEA for 3 months prior to treatment or otherwise Testosterone. My DW felt really good on Testosterone, had much more energy.
We were on short protocol, no experience with long protocol.


----------



## charlruk

Hi Louie,

We had IVF last year, and had our 1st cycle on the short protocol, and got a BFN, so had 2nd cycle with the long protocol- and we got a BFP! and now have an 8 week old baby boy!!  

There were a lot of drugs - but to be honest - i don't remember it being much worse than the short protocol - and when you are going throught it you just get on with it one day at a time.  I didn't feel any worse than i did on short protocol - it was maybe even a little better as i knew what to expect and what we were doing.  i hate injections and if i can do it anyone can do it - our result was well worth it - fingers and toes crossed it will be the same for you.

Happy to answer any specific questions you may have.

Looking forward to a positive 2012 for everyone.
Chelle
xx


----------



## Louie34

Hi Girls Thank you so much for your replies.Candy my DP wasn't offered testosterone or DHEA.We hadn't heard of these being used before.Its strange that our clinic hasn't mentioned them to us but I will ask about them.Chelle congratulations to you both on the birth of your little boy.Your story gives us hope.We felt quite relieved when you said the drugs were ok.On our last go DP felt a bit poorly-she got a few flu like symptoms and ached a lot while on the menopur but at least we know what to expect and hopefully it will all be worth it.At the moment we are waiting for the clinic to sort out our sperm donor as the last one we had is no longer available and then we can get started.Thank you for your kind offer , I'm sure we will have lots of questions as we move through the process.Lots of good wishes to you all for 2012!Louie x


----------



## tinabean

Hi girls

I am back on the 2WW - been today for IUI.  Just resting as I have the worst cramps ever this is our 2nd one and the cramps were not this bad last time.  

Is anyone else on 2WW - hope your all well.

T xxx


----------



## Candy76

Hi Tina, best of luck and that the next 2 weeks pass quickly for you!
I hope the cramping stops soon. At least with IVF is doesn't seem to reduce the success rates, but its still uncomfortable.


----------



## tinabean

Hi all

Thanks Candy - cramping has stopped after plenty of rest.

Louie34 - hope you and DP are doing ok

Mama & Mummy - hope your getting your lump seen too and that it's nothing to worry about.


AFM - Just checking in - keep hoping that there are things happening inside me     We only have enough money to have one more IUI (that will be 3 tries) so we are trying to stay positive without getting to excited, but at the same time being realistic.  

We have just booked a week off in Feb which would be at the end of the potential journey and have booked a few days away to either celebrate or commiserate.  Either way we are ready for whatever happens.  I think we can get so wrapped up in the TTC race/game but you have to be realistic at the end of it.

I am eating really well, taking my Pregnacare, eating my 5 a day and tonight we are both off for a full body massage.  So send me all your positive thoughts, baby dust etc I will have it all!!

Big love

Tina xx


----------



## Louie34

Hi Girls Tinabean Wishing you lots of positive thoughts for a Bfp.A week away sounds good too.We are doing ok.Just waiting to hear about our donor.Might have more news tomorrow.Candy Dp is now on Dhea.Thanks for your help with that.Hope everyone else is ok.Louie x


----------



## Platypus

I just got my blood test results from doc, all came back fine which is a relief. I was concerned that there might be a progesterone problem due to heavy spotting several days before AF. Doc has suggested going for scan to check nothing obviously wrong with uterus and ovaries so will prob have that in a few weeks. 

Have ditched the clear blue monitor that was never showing a peak and freaking me out. Blood test has shown that I am ovulating (at least last month) and I was getting fed up weeing on a stick 20 days a month.  

I'm temping now as well as continuing with opks, will try the cb smiley faces as well as the cheapies although slightly put off after using the monitor with no success.

So hopefully next week we'll be back on 2ww!

Good luck to everyone who is also waiting-to-wait!


----------



## maisy1

Officially now on 2ww   what to do....


----------



## dingle123

Try to keep busy LOL!

Easier said than done I am guessing...lots of luck to you xx


----------



## tinabean

Hi

Maise - yes keep busy and good luck.

AFM - I always try not to symptom spot but being a serial writter down of what happens before after and during my cycles I may have cause for concern this time.  I have not been pregnant before neither! But am I!!!!

Yesterday (day 17) I had very sharp pains in my left breast I am half way through 2WW and today have about 8 days to my period.  I started taking Pregnacare in November and prior to that I had breast pain on most cycles normally around day 18 or 20.  But I had no pain at all in Nov and Dec which I put down to the Pregnacare with all its goodness.  I thought I was not going to ever get anymore because of the pregnacare but maybe I am wrong.

The pain I have right now is that bad I am thinking of taking some paracetamol.   I have never, ever had the pain this bad in all my many years of periods.

Does anyone have any pearls of wisdom or I am a silly mad 2WW spotter and need to be told off!!  

Thanks

Tina xxx


----------



## welshginge

Symptom spotting is unevitable but it will only drive you crazy! I had  no symptoms til the day before testing I think it was. I had  rush of period symptoms which quickly disappeared & my boobs were sore in a different place to usual. Other than that I didn't feel anything, pregnant or pre menstrual. I hope these symptoms mean positive things for you! x


----------



## Strawbs78

Only symptom I had was 7 days after ovulation (both times I got pg) I flew in to an absolute rage!!! Dw didn't have a clue what was happening!! Other than that nothing but my sickness did kick in pretty quickly post finding out.. I was always negative up until 2 days prior to due date and used clearblue as I used first response and it gave me a negative even thou cb digi gave me a positive xx


----------



## Tara1984

Good evening ladies, hope everyone is well?

Hope you don't mind me joining you on this thread - I had my first IUI 'basting' today so am now on my 2ww    It's going to be a long two weeks until testing day!!!

Is there anything I could be doing to improve the chances of this working??  I'm taking my folic acid/vitamins and avoiding hot baths etc but I just wondered if there was anything else? 

Tara x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies,

Cant believe I am back posting on the 2ww thread, but here we are  DW had IUI on Thursday. OTD is 2nd Feb, but we have always tested day 13 so that will be the 1st Feb! 

Pleased to see there are a few of us (and some joining soon) on the 2ww - here's to a batch of BFP's!!!!! Good luck to everyone!!!

Tara - I have DW drinking a glass of pineapple juice a day and eating brazil nuts as they contain something which is supposed to help with implantation... not sure if it works or not, but at least we feel like we are doing something positive to help! Good luck on the wait!

S x


----------



## Tara1984

S - thank you   Will pop out in the morning and get some of each! Like you say, it's just to feel like you're doing something/anything to help, isn't it.  Sending   to you and your DW!

T x


----------



## maisy1

I'm going to visit my family  Haven't seen them for a while so that should keep me busy and my mind occupied


----------



## maisy1

stopping for bazil nuts and pineapple juice on the way  
Good luck everyone x


----------



## MandMtb

Tara and Maisy - you both made me laugh this morning, the thought of an influx of women buying pineapple juice and brazil nuts lol! Hope your both doing okay today.

I cant believe it's only 3 days post IUI for us, it feels like longer, and have got myself in a pickle, as I was feeling super positive but DW came down ill last night with flu like symptons, so am feeling negative that it wont work if she is ill! 

S x


----------



## maisy1

S, 
sorry to hear that wifey is not well xxx   for you.Don't forget as strong women we are good at multitasking and by my reckoning that means making babies and fighting illness at the same time should be a doddle   
On a more serious note I hope she is feeling better soon x  try to keep your chin up and know that our bodies can be quite resilient.


----------



## dingle123

maisy1 said:


> stopping for bazil nuts and pineapple juice on the way
> Good luck everyone x


Keep hearing about the brazil nuts and pineapple juice!!! *commits to memory*


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Hi Everyone, I hope you are all well!

I'm sorry I disapeared just before Christmas, AF arrived on the Tuesday (confirming a late ovulation- my temp hadn't risen when I was expecring it to), but I was pretty gutted because I had felt so ill during the 2ww I was so sure they were symptoms.

Anyway we did another home insem on Friday 6th Jan, and my temperature didn't rise again  for another 3 days and we weren't able to get our donor to do a second donation so we treated this like a non-attempt and I didn't really feel like I was on a 2ww (even had a glass of wine when we went to the theatre last week).

This morning I had a very clear BFP on a First Response test.

We are shocked but so excited, I told DW as she was waking up this morning and she said she's never woken up so fast in her life lol

Hugs to you all 

Emma x x x


----------



## Hales :)

Oh wow! Congrats Debbie's Wife - I had wondered what had happened last cycle - so pleased for you both 

Good luck to you all currently on 2ww - hoping to join you in a couple of weeks time. How are you all doing? Hopefully no symptom spotting going on?


----------



## dingle123

Debbie's Wife said:


> This morning I had a very clear BFP on a First Response test.


Huge congrats to you both!! xxx


----------



## Battenberry

Wow congratulations Debbie's wife, what utterly fantastic news for you. Bet you're over the moon. 

Wishing everyone else on the 2ww lots of luck. I can't stand pineapple juice but I made up for it with chocolate Brazil's, not sure if that's exactly what the fertility gurus have in mind, ha!

Love B x


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thank you all 

Conversation in our house this morning:

DW (Yawning) "I wish you had today off work too"
Me "Me too, I wish I could stay home today and celebrate with you"
DW "Celebrate?"
Me "I'm Pregnant"


----------



## sophia_snail

Hello Everyone.... we're new to the site. We had our first DIUI this morning so we're 2WWing as well. I think this is going to be the longest 2 weeks ever! I have just read about brazil nuts and pineapple juice and am willing to try absolutely anything.... so I will grab some in the supermarket tommorrow. 

How does everyone try to keep their minds off wondering if it has worked? I can't think about anything else....

SOPHIA


----------



## kedmo1

Hey to all and good luck to all those on 2WW. 
I have just had 3day transfer of 2 embryos today and am due to test on 7th Feb. 

I'm sure I'll be driving myself mad next week.  Taking it easy for next few days 
.


----------



## Candy76

Congratulations Debbie's wife! I have heard this from a number of friends that they got pregnant when they least expected it, good ploy   If only there was a way of getting into this frame of mind purposely!
Good luck to you Sophia, Kedmo and everyone else on the 2ww!


----------



## Mish3434

Fab news Emma, I'm hoping this is the start of a run of BFP's on this thread       




Shelley x


----------



## dingle123

Good luck ladies on the 2ww xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Fab news Emma! I remember when you were thinking about starting out and had the stress of the move etc And here you are pregnant!! FAb fab news xx


----------



## maisy1

Congrats emma   you inseminated on my birthday   so i'm taking that as a positive sign for me


----------



## Tara1984

Congrats Emma and to your DW too   So good to see BFP's - it gives the rest of us hope!  Hope you're getting lots of rest and taking it easy!

AFM... 5 days into my 2ww and I'm going out of my mind!   No signs, symptoms, don't feel any different - nothing! I'm just too impatient I guess.

And I'm going to turn into a brazil nut if I eat any more of the damn things  

Tara x


----------



## Starfish78

Fantastic news Emma and DW - MANY congratulations  

Starfish x


----------



## sophia_snail

Tara, I can sympathize with the masses of brazil nuts (although I quite like them!) It's nice to at least feel like you are doing SOMETHING to help. I'm only on day 2 of the 2ww.... I can't think about anything else!


----------



## sophia_snail

According to this link we should all be eating walnuts not brazil nuts!

http://www.ivfsuccessprogram.com/ivf-implantation-what-can-i-do-to-help-my-embryo-implant/

/links


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Thank you everyone


----------



## tinabean

Hi girls

It's a BFN for us today. Fingers crossed 3rd time lucky next time 

T x


----------



## Tara1984

Really sorry to hear that tinabean    Sending you lots of hugs   and positive thoughts for your next cycle   

Tara xx


----------



## BecsW

Emma and DW-Massive congrats to you both!    Fab fab news! xx


----------



## lauramax23

Having blastocyst embryo transfer tomorrow at LWC Swansea...scared.com


----------



## BecsW

Good luck Laura! Take your camera because sometimes they let you take a pic of the embie on screen that they have just transferred


----------



## lauramax23

Okay cool thanks for the advice


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

I'm so sorry to hear your news *Tina* 

Thank you *BecsW*


----------



## tinabean

Emma and DW - many, many congrats, you must be so excited!

Lauramax - woo - good luck with your transfer.

Becsw - it will soon be you on 2WW

AFM - I want to know what should we be eating for IUI/AI the same - I have my tesco on-line order to do tonight!!

I am ok - called the clinic this morning we are going straight onto another cycle - god I hate the calling the clinic bit -having to say it did not work, can we go again, I needed a hug from my wife afterwards.

This will be our last one - age and money is against us so we will call it a day if not lucky this time.  We are of course hoping it's not the end but the start of something wonderful.

Hope your all doing ok.

Tina x


----------



## kedmo1

One week down. One week to go. I am now 7dp3dt- never gonna make it to the 7th to test, am not sure at this stage either way, am i ,aren't i ?

Lauramax, hope yours went well today.

Good luck next cycle tinabean


----------



## MandMtb

Debbies Wife, many congratulations to you and your OH on your BFP Great News!!! I hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy x

Tinabean, so sorry hun for your BFN (((hugs))) calling the clinic afterwards is really hard. But *fingers crossed* it's third time lucky, good luck hun. 

Kedmo, stay away from the pee sticks lol, how you doing? 

Lauramax, hope today's transfer went well, lots of good luck wishes on the 2ww!

Sophiasnail and Tara how are you both doing on the 2ww? 

Well only 2 more sleeps till we test eeekkk. DW is feeling very negative and says she doesnt feel pregnant, although I have tried to tell her she has never been pregnant before and not everyone has symptons so how would she know? lol trying to hold on to some faith and positivity. 

S x


----------



## maisy1

Almost certain I'm out for this month   . Period started today. It is early tho' and not here fully. I guess I'll know for definite tomorrow. It's not due until Friday so working out my dates next month will probably be a nightmare. Trying to convince myself it is actually my period so I can stop torturing myself...


----------



## Tara1984

Hi all,

Hope you're all doing well?  Sorry I haven't updated in a while - having the most stressful week at work ever (I'm a teacher and the dreaded Ofsted are in on Wednesday - things are manic)    Just what I didn't need in the 2ww!  I've been trying to listen to my hypnotherapy/relaxation CD at least every other night, but even then I can't tell it's not really working like it was    Generally feel very low.  As for symptoms - none at all!!!  Last week I had quite a few twinges but since Friday I've not felt a thing   No spotting or similar either.  I'm not feeling particularly hopeful but I'm going to try and wait til Friiday to test and not give in to the temptation to test early!  

Sorry for the pessamism today - I'm sure I'll feel brighter when Wednesday is over and done with!

Tara x


----------



## maisy1

big fat nothing for me this month!
Good look to those still waiting


----------



## dingle123

tinabean said:


> This will be our last one - age and money is against us so we will call it a day if not lucky this time. We are of course hoping it's not the end but the start of something wonderful.


Tons of good thoughts for you both that this cycle is the 'one' xxx


----------



## dingle123

Tara1984 said:


> Sorry for the pessamism today - I'm sure I'll feel brighter when Wednesday is over and done with!
> 
> Tara x


We are all allowed bad days...bad days/weeks/months!

Hoping tomorrow is better for you xx


----------



## sophia_snail

Tara.... i can't believe you have ofsted to contend with as well! I'm a teacher too... we got "done" in october- It is just the pits. Lets hope you have a happy outcome on the 2ww to celebrate!

I am finding thinking about anything other than babies absolutely impossible at the moment...... I can't even sleep for wondering, which probably isn't helping. My cycle is really irregular too, so I have no idea when I would be due "on".

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## kedmo1

Sorry its a bfn this month maisie. 
Good luck sophia and mandmtb with your test this week.

No symptoms for me apart from feeling a bit shaky yesterdsy, which was probably the shock at being back at work after week off. Thought the shower gel smelt of sick this morning but then again it was from poundshop,so it probably does.......I have managed to convince DP that we should waste a clearblue test tomorrow morning, even though I'm only 9DP3DT-as some people get a positive at 8 days post embryo transfer.......its only a test and I'm impatient, expecting a not pregnant but will just test again on Sat then. Naughty me..  I still have to test on the 7th to satisfy the clinic but what the harm in testing early


----------



## kedmo1

10DP3DT

Did a sneaky early test on a clearblue digital yesterday and got a     , pregnant 1-2 weeks. As It's very early , I have set the excitement cap at 50%.........just until the middle of next week. LOL. had a dance around bedroom and can't stop looking at the test. I've never had a positive result before. I hope it sticks


----------



## Tara1984

Well, it's all over for me this month - BFN and AF has arrived   I'm not surprised as I think I knew from about 5dpIUI that nothing was happening - it just didn't feel right.  Feel very low this morning but hey ho, there's always next month!

Sophia - Ofsted most certainly are the pits!  3 days preparing yesterday's lessons (even laminated resources ), did they come and observe me?  No, of course they bloomin' didn't   Grrrrr!

Tara x


----------



## Tara1984

Kedmo, that's brilliant news!  Big congrats!   

xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Well ladies it's 2 months since i've been on this thread as had a small break while I pulled myself together and worked out what to do for the best. A bit of patience did me good I lost half a stone and concentrated on looking after me. I'm hoping someone is watching over me today, I used my last testing stick to test on my clearblue and got a peak   I havn't had a peak since November so this is exciting for me! I am off to my gorgeous donor's house and will be on the 2WW as of today. It feels good to be here again. xxxx


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

*Kedmo*, Congratulations! 

*Tara*, sorry to hear your news 

*Gem*, good luck hun


----------



## MandMtb

Kedmo - fantastic news congratulations hun so pleased for you x

Tara and Maisy - sorry for your BFN's (((Hugs))) and I'm afriad I'm joining you too. DW got her AF yesterday boo hoo. 

Sophia - lots of luck for you, when are you testing?

Glitter - good luck 

Well about to request another natural IUI cycle, once rang the clinic with our BFN!  

S x


----------



## sophia_snail

Officially I am testing next tuesday, but I have a horrible feeling AF is on her way:-(  I anyone else finding watching OBEM and call the midwife is making the wait even worse/longer? I can't not watch them though,  arrgghh....


----------



## Glitterintheair

I agree, they are hard to watch but OBEM makes me soooo determinedto make this work! It drives me to lose weight and get pregnant. I'm officially on 2 WW now as inseminated yesterday and today  good luck to all you ladies, your support is invaluable xxx


----------



## sophia_snail

My period has arrived:-( I am still trying to convince myself it could be something else but I know in my heart of hearts this time has failed. I'm not due to test until wednesday - does anyone know if I am supposed to phone the clinic now to request treatment in the next cycle, or so I have to actually wait until wednesday?

Heartbroken   infact this little guy looks like I feel


----------



## Louie34

Hi Sophia Sorry to hear your news.Its such an awful feeling.We went thru this just before Christmas and were so upset as DP was nearly up to the test date.We contacted the clinic straight away once her period came and it meant we could get the next appointment booked in.They still advised us to do a pregnancy test just to make sure even though it was two days early.It was just confirming what we already knew but getting the ball rolling for the next go at the clinic kept us going.Take care x


----------



## sophia_snail

Thank you Louie..... I knew it would be tough if/ when we got a BNF but not this tough.....  I'll ring the clinic on monday morning. Good luck for your next attempt!


----------



## Tara1984

Hi Sophia,

Sorry to hear you got a BFN this week too     It's horrible isn't it.  This was our first go at IUI this month and although I knew the chances were slim, I really hoped I'd be one of the lucky ones, but it wasn't to be.  I've felt very low for the past few days and it's only today that I've started to think that next month's try isn't far away and I've perked up a bit.  Our clinic told us to test 14dpiui and email/phone them with the result, whether my period had arrived or not, so if yours is the same they will probably want you to wait until Wednesday but it wouldn't hurt to call them on Monday.

Sending   xx


----------



## sophia_snail

Thank you for the  Tara.... It was our first time too.  I am hoping I can get my head round it and look positively at the next attempt instead... My other half is far more sensible than me about these than me so I'm trying to put a brave face on.....

Take care and goo luck for round number two!  (See you here in a months time?)

SOPHIA


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

*Sophia*, Sorry to hear your news hun


----------



## rubypop2

Hi all

Kedmo: congratulations to you and yours  

Sophia-snail:  Sorry to hear your news, this is a tough, tough journey but I think each time we try, no matter how slim the chances, we pin every hope and dream on this one try.  Be kind to yourself, build up your strength and get ready for your next cycle.  

As for us, we had our 12 week scan on Monday and were told we're 13 weeks (I don't think we can get our date wrong, but the NHS are very sure we're 13...hurrah!).  The scan was just about one of the most perfect hours of my life, I could have watched that screen all day..the baby slept, woke up, stretched out, turned around and had all it's bits and pieces.  We saw just everything, even it's liver!  Fingers and toes were all up on the screen at points too...just beautiful and I have felt much more pregnant since Monday, rather than just a little bit fat ...even have a wee bump   

So ladies, the heart ache is worth it.  Be strong  and keep going.

xx  xx


----------



## lauramax23

I am also itching to do the test, only on day 6   Don't know how I feel, We're def not getting our hopes up. I am praying my period doesn't come this week. Good luck and congrats to those with BFP's.


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

I tested on day 6 and got a very very feint line on FR! Then a BFP on day 7 on CBD and I only transferred day 3 embies!! Good luck all you lovelies on the dreaded 2WW!


CLP


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

*Rubypop*, Congratulations on your scan hun!  I've booked for a early scan when I'll be 8 weeks and I'm nervously excited


----------



## welshginge

CLP - stop encouraging them to test early    


Best of luck everyone! xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Is everyone testing this week? Or any body next week? My day will be 16th xx


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Sorry I am a naughty girl  

CLP


----------



## laurac1988

Hi all. New on my 2ww after donor insem tonight. 

Not sure if our timing was right... never had a positive opk. but got a strongish line yesterday morning and weaker since so decided to give it a shot tonight (known donor) as what's the worst the could happen?

Not getting our hopes up...


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi Laura, 

As this is your first month i'd just go with the flow, what kind of ovulation tests were you using? People have conceived when all the signs have been 'wrong' but you honestly never go, the sperm always gets there and as long as your egg is being released - you have a big chance. Keep us updated! How did the insem go? xx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi everyone,
Its been a good 6 weeks or so since I've been around, life has been rather stressful and very hectic, but so happy to see all those BFP's since I've been gone! Congrats!  Sorry to hear of those BFN's too  Keeping my fingers crossed to all on the 2ww at the mo and those waiting to try soon.

Mama + Mummy xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

wide awake with some serious cramping going on here!! I am almost certainly winding myself up however I am on day 7 so could be...?


----------



## Glitterintheair

Naughty me tested on day 8 and got very upset with the 'not pregnant' in black and white!   telling myself off.....


----------



## laurac1988

The insem was alright. Our donor is a doctor, so he did Intra Cervical Insemination which was a little uncomfortable (wow... Speculum... ouch!) but not so bad. I was using clearblue digital ovulation tests as well as some cheapies from Amazon as well and never got a smiley face, but there was one day when the lines on my cheapies were substantially darker than any other day so we went with that day. Think we were right as all the other signs of ovulation were there too.

Am on day three and symptom spotting like mad... feel sick... back pain... is my brain playing tricks on me? I'm going to have all on waiting until day 14


----------



## Glitterintheair

Wow now I'm fascinated! Tell me
More, did he do that for you? I'm jealous as that sounds much more likely to work  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

wishing you all luck- Glitter thinking about the speculum etc women conceiving through intercourse don't have that and there is literature out there to say that sperm place placed past the cervix should be prepped in the same way as it is for IUI!

L I would be concerned that a known donor who wanted to put a speculum in me! just as you were by the KD's only wanting 'au natural' are you sure he is a registered Dr have you checked the GMC register etc!


----------



## laurac1988

He did do that for me yup. Don't worry JJI, hes legit. have checked him out very thoroughly indeed  And it wasn't placed past the cervix as such, more like "in" the cervix so just a little further in than normal really. Apparently it carries a little teeny bit of a higher success rate... but who knows.


----------



## Pinktink

Hello  

I have to say my first reaction to the donor inseminating with a sspeculum is  

I know you say you have checked him out, i hope thats all ok and I guess If you guys are comfortable with that

fingers crossed for a lovely bfp 
Xx


----------



## laurac1988

comfortable is the wrong word entirely... speculums are never comfortable. I might ask him next time (if no bfp this time) not to use it purely for the sake of my insides, but we will see.


----------



## Glitterintheair

See if you get your BFP but please be careful of your insides you're going to need them! Hugs xxx


----------



## laurac1988

of course will be careful  no need to worry about lil ole me hehe 

Tis day 5 today and I feel like hell. Bloated... headache and no paracetamol in the house. I have LOTS of ibuprofen (Which is not recommended during the 2ww) but no paracetamol at all! Getting DP to bring me some home later.  Been sick this morning and still feel huge amount of nausea. Went to the cinema last night and felt like hell there too. Dunno whether are "symptoms" or whether I'm just getting sick. 

Saw the muppets by the way. Apart from the nausea it was fantastic!
Attachments and other options Go see if you have chance


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hey Laura, 

How you feeling today? Hope you're good!   xx


----------



## laurac1988

Hey hun
Not so bad today. Feel a little less sick which is good, but have come out in really attractive spots... Which is not good. Getting bored of the symptom spotting now.

How are you doing?

Xx


----------



## BabyJeano

Good morning everyone. Can I join you?!?

We had the ET yesterday at 1130 using my DPs embryos.  I have 1grade A and 1 grade B Blast hopefully settling in. We started off with 8 fertilised eggs which by Saturday were 7 growing strong and 1 a little slower to yesterday 1 A,B and C left. We used the A and B but couldn't freeze the C. That was pretty disappointing, along with the fact that the clinic had to use both vials of sperm, so other than the mini JKs inside me (JK are DPs initials lol) we have nothing left at the clinic, so another go would be approx £7k all over again. 

We've been told we have a 50% change of pregnancy. 
Everyone we know is sending good vibes and positive thoughts and wishing us all the best which really does help.

I can't help feeling somewhat helpless. Laid here in bed knowing there is little more I can do to make this happen for us but wanting it so badly.

DP works away and has had to leave again this morning.  My Mum came down yesterday with my niece for half term so were going to spend the day watching films and relaxing. I have the week off work so plan to take it easy, eat lots of good stuff and think happy thoughts.

Any advice for surviving thr 2WW and anything I can possibly do to help this work, please please let me know.  Would love to feel like I was doing something

Lots of love and positive vibes to you all

XxxxX


----------



## Glitterintheair

Of course you can join 'us', I always used to ask if there was anything I could do to help me conceive but the beat thing you can do is eat well and rest and have positive vibes xxx


----------



## BabyJeano

Thanks Glitter. I'm only 24 hours PUPO and don't know what it think or do ... wonder if Emmerdale will take my mind off it lol.  Wish there was something I could do. So desperately want this ... but then don't we all  

Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

We do all want it.. So badly, I'm waiting for my period to arrive I just want it now so I can get on with next months try  it's all very hard but we must carry on. Lots of luck, I look forward to seeing your story unfold. There is a fertility friends ******** page if you like to join tell me and I'll private message you the details xx


----------



## BabyJeano

Thanks again Glitter. So many emotions today...total roller coaster. Just trying to keep positive knowing that people have had BFP's on their first cycle and with lower grade and less embies ... trying hard to keep positive. DP works away so we can't even talk each other through it. I really thought I would be more positive than this. I know I'm not going to feel anything but I desperately want to. Wow, the ratings of a crazy woman here lol xxx


----------



## maisy1

back home and back on 2ww. I'm knackered    to all and an extra   for you Glitter


----------



## Glitterintheair

I need it! Good job Asda had sold out on the way home!   xx


----------



## BabyJeano

maisy .... We're within 24 hours of each other  x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Aghhhhh I want to test!!!!


----------



## Candy76

BJ, the best thing to surviving the 2ww is to ignore it. The problem is, I have not found out how to put myself in this state.
The only time I got pregnant was when I didn't think it would work. I stuck to the rules (no soft cheese, no unusually heavy lifting etc) but I wasn't overoccupied with the 2ww.
So, I think the best thing is to keep yourself busy trying to keep your mind of and I think moving around a lot is supposed to help to keep the blood circulation in good flow.

Working away is rubbish. I have done it for a year and then again for a couple of weeks recently until I found a local job.


----------



## laurac1988

Hi Ladies!

Hope everyone is good and well and not testing until test day! 

I have tests in the house and it's challenging not testing at the moment - it's like an obsession! who knew! 

Am now 7DPO and itching to test - quite literally. I hate symptom spotting but it's difficult when the symptoms continue to jump out of you. But maybe it's just my body doing what my mind wants it to... 

xxx


----------



## Glitterintheair

I've woke up quite upset and can't face the agony of testing so have left it for today... Will test tomorrow when I can face the outcome! Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Leave it until you're ready hun xxxx *hugs*


----------



## BabyJeano

*Morning Candy*
I'm trying hard I really am. My niece and I are going out for lunch today though I am afraid to say I keep wondering if anything I am doing is helping or hindering. I dare not roll over in bed, I wonder if I sit one way will it be better than the other. Then there are moments when I realise I have not thought about it for ohhhhh 5 minutes. Crazy isn't it. DP keeps asking if I feel pregnant lol.

It is hard her working away but she always has so as much as I don't relish it I'm used to it. She leaves on a Monday morning and is back on a Friday night, sometimes on a Thursday and works from home on a Friday. I work from home all the time so least I get to see her a little through the day.

Trying so hard to stay positive because I really believe in positive thinking.

How you feeling today?

*Morning Laura*
Your will power must be strong having tests in the house. For me it would be like chocolate. If its in I will eat it lol

*Morning Glitter*
Sorry your feeling this way hunny. Do it when you Re ready. We will be here for you when you do xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thank you *BabyJeano* you are all so lovely on here I wish we all lived in the same street! I am in Coventry and can't really find anyone near to me - but I am hoping to go to the next meet up in April  How you feeling today? xx


----------



## welshginge

Glitter - Know how you feel! After my 2 failed IUI's I stopped taking pregnancy tests, couldn't face it. My 3rd IUI I just waited for my period to come & with my IVF the clinic gave me a blood test on OTD. The nurse doing my bloods that morning was astounded I hadn't tested, I told her I couldn't face the single line staring at me. After I got the good news, I pee'd on 4 sticks & enjoyed every minute of it! BTW I'm in Leicester so not too far away from you. 


Best of luck    x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Ah bless thank you! I knew this would be really hard but I didn't expect it to affect me so drastically when I get a BFN. Maybe I need to stop being stubborn and do this with the clinics help.. I'd love to meet up with you one day - Seth is a little stunner! I'm waiting for my period this time and will use next months try with clomid for a double whammy. Keep in touch love Gem x x


----------



## BabyJeano

We live just outside Notts, but yes, on the same street would be good. Sat there with our decaf coffee watching little welsh ginge play and chatting out our thoughts  

Xx


----------



## Glitterintheair

that would be lovely! I'm so glad we are all in this together! xx


----------



## welshginge

Stop it you 2, getting me all choked up here! Thank you Glitter, he is a stunner & a good baby too so we're very lucky. A meet up sounds good to me, send me a message on ********, as & when. xx


BJ    (I'm so immature) - Seth is a Care Notts baby so it has a special place in my heart.


----------



## Hales :)

WG - I'm equally as immature - however resisted the urge to anacronym BabyJeano's name lol 

Are we arranging a Midlands meet on **? Haven't had chance to log on as it's blocked at work

Hoping to be joining you all soon (i.e. next week!)


----------



## BabyJeano

Call me what you like .... would say so long as its not rude but can get much worse than BJ lol.  Real name is Tara so feel free to use that lol.

WG - were at Nurture ... so fingers crossed their stats come good lol

Hales - Proud of you for resisting so long hahaha

It is really good we have this. Don't know where I would have been without it these last few days.

Come on sticky vibes ...


----------



## dingle123

sticky vibes for you Tara


----------



## BabyJeano

Thanks Dingle

How you guys doing? 

Feeling a bit low tonight.  Just feel it hasn't worked though I know I have no way of knowing.


----------



## kedmo1

All my cycles felt the same and I had 4 x 2ww following clinic attempts and had no symptoms at all apart from on ivf cycles when I had sore boobs but that's down to progesterone supplements. Was convinced last cycle hadn't worked but got my extra line this time...... so try and chill and just look forward to test date.  

I'm now on dreaded 3ww, after my 2ww I now have to wait another 3 to get viability/early scan.....constant waiting this TTC lark.


----------



## Glitterintheair

Morning everybody, BFN for me this month but I knew already I think so not too dissapointed... Onto clomid next month and AI every other day   then onto IUI xxx


----------



## BabyJeano

Morning

Sorry you got a BFN Glitter. Sending hugs.  Keep positive though, your still on the road and we're all here along the way with you


----------



## Glitterintheair

Thank you, am trying to remain strong as I know it will happen   xx


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry about the BFN glitter. Xxxx


----------



## Hales :)

Sorry Glitter- glad you have a plan! x


----------



## BobnBetty

Hi everyone, can we join?
I have been to lwc Swansea for ET this morning. Had 2 embies implanted, one grade 1, one grade 2; both 8cell. OTD is on 29th feb. I am symptom spotting already! It's going to be a long two weeks!

I will confess to being a regular lurker on these boards but not very good at posting!

Good luck to everyone else on the two ww - trying to gather who we all are. Babyjeano, Laurac1988, Lauramax.......I'm sure I've missed someone.

Glitter - sorry to hear about your bfn.


----------



## maisy1

you missed me lol.


----------



## BobnBetty

sorry Maisy, see I told you I would miss someone! Have you had IVF/IUI/DI....when is your OTD?


----------



## lauramax23

Good luck with it all, just had a BFN last week   Going back to Swansea LWC to have frosties transfered next, is it wise to have 2 transfered this time?


----------



## laurac1988

Hi all.

Welcome all 2ww newbies!     
How is everyone feeling?

So, I've been taking OPKs every day since insem, and suddenly tonight got a very strong positive. The lines have been getting darker as the days have gone on but not hugely, but tonight have done two (obsessive?) and both very strong lines. Have posted a picture for your viewing pleasure (?).









These were done pretty much an hour apart

The reason I'm posting about this is that I've read that OPKs can detect HCG as well? Do you guys think I should test early? There's no chance I'm ovulating as I am three days before my period at the moment so little to no chance I'm ovulating. On top of the positive OPKs have had bloating, excessive hunger and thirst (Ate two hours ago... starving!), ridiculous amount of cm (too much info?) and my boobs are offensively large... Feel like I'm carrying extra weight - it's bizarre.

Anyway, thought on this ladies? Should i Test early?


----------



## Glitterintheair

Well they're definitely strong lines, when would you feel you could test and be sure? Def use a clear blue digital and if I was you maybe test from Saturday? Xx


----------



## laurac1988

Well tested this morning and its a BFN. OTD is tuesday so I'm going to keep doing the OPKs until then and do a HPT. No good can co£e of testing early


----------



## Starz

Laura - why are you doing the OPKs?


----------



## laurac1988

Was originally doing them because when we did insem I hadn't had a v strong positive so I was checking didn't get a stronger surge. Then just didn't stop. Now I want to see if I keep getting positives or if this tails off


----------



## BobnBetty

Hi all

Lauramax - sorry about your BFN, how are you feeling? I see we are both at LWC Swansea. Did you have IVF or FET? If you've got enough frosties I would have two transferred to increase your chances but does also increase chances of twins so guess you have to weigh it up........it's hard.

Hope everyone else is Ok.

I am alright, though very tired. Last time, (before I had DS) I did virtually nothing on my 2WW but I do not have that luxury this time! Wouldn't change it for the world though!

Bobnbetty


----------



## laurac1988

I know my negative this morning was an early negative, but I'm now pretty much convinced I'm out for the month. OPKs are still positive, but period pain is coming - can feel it.


----------



## MandMtb

Hi ladies,
A quick post to say we are also currently on the 2ww. DW on had her second IUI on Wednesday. 
S x


----------



## lauramax23

Bobnbetty-Thanks for your reply, feel gutted but just got to try again, think we will ask for 2 to increase our chances. We are having IVF, we are with LWC Cardiff but you can't have the actual procedures there so we had them at Swansea.
Hate all the waiting...


----------



## laurac1988

How's it going ladies?

Have horrible what feels like AF cramps... wish they would either go away or AF show up. The waiting is driving me nuts!


----------



## rubypop2

Hi, just jumping in quickly...Lauramax if it was me I'd definately ask for two to be transferred if possible, I kick myself frequently that we had 5 lovely blasts and only had chance to use one, as some could not be frozen and others did not survive the thaw (blasts are more complex so are harder to thaw).  If I could go back and change it I would as on our next cycle we only had one fertilised egg (which is now a 15week bump but I think we really beat the odds  ).  Honestly my gut instinct is two and if/when we try for a sibling I would certainly be having two transferred if possible.
Just my thoughts but sometimes other peoples thought help you to muddle through your own!
Rubypop


----------



## maisy1

baby jeano we are actually due for testing on the same day. sorry it took so long to reply but i've had a bonkers few days.


----------



## BobnBetty

Hi everyone

Hope you are all OK.

Lauramax, it's so hard isn't it.....was it your first cycle? I would tend to agree with Ruby and put in 2 embies next time because it increases your chances.......

Laura 1988 - hoping it's not AF for you...everything crossed.

Welcome to Mand.

Hope everyone else is OK.

I am very achy and tired today but otherwise ok.....time is dragging. Work could even be a welcome distraction!!

Take care


----------



## laurac1988

Mother in law's cat is nutty over me today! He usually doesn't like me!


----------



## Hales :)

Can I just point out that whilst having 2 put back does increase your chances,  it does increase you chances of twins too. I know that sounds wonderful,  but it does carry risks during pregnancy and also life iis a lit harder than with 1 at a time! Just make sure you consider it 1st! X


----------



## BabyJeano

Morning Ladies.

Lauramax - so sorry you got a BFN.  Try to stay positive that you can try FET next time.  Sending you hugs.

Well, we're 6 days away from OTD.  Its been a hard week.
Friday I had cramping in the morning, a bit like mild period pain, the ones where your womb just feels heavy.  I then had it all day Saturday on and off in bouts of about 10 minutes a time, then just once yesterday.

Feel OK this morning.  DP is convinced its worked and says my boobs are harder PMSL ...

I want so much to be positive but in the back of my mind think I can't be that lucky to be pregnant.

Want it to work so much as this is our only chance this way which is gutting.

Think we may end up testing early.

Back at work now (work from home so not too bad) so hopefully it will occupy me more but I just want to know, almost to just get the disappointment out of the way

xxx


----------



## laurac1988

I have the cramping too! It's bloody nasty at times! AF was due yesterday and test day is meant to be tomorrow, but I have four night shifts coming up so I'm going to wait until after those - which makes my new test day friday. I have a feeling the witch will have arrived by then anyhoo...

Also... Tmi... Am constipated as hell. I'm never constipated ever


----------



## BabyJeano

With all the drugs and stuff I dont know when my AF should be

My last shot of Buserelin (dreg) was on 7th Feb.  Anyone know when after this my AF should arrive if its going to?

No cramping so far today thank goodness 

x


----------



## Hales :)

Tara - I think it's usually 14 days after EC - Someone correct me if I'm wrong!


----------



## BabyJeano

Would that be the same with donor eggs though as I had my partners eggs?

Hoping and praying I dont get a period for another 9 months but if this one is going to come it would be good to know when, roughly.

Arghhhh the waiting is sending me loopy.  I want to pee on a stick every morning I wake up ! lol

Still only 7dpt ... would anything show yet

x


----------



## kedmo1

Hey BJ,  I would assume its the same for a receipent of eggs,as lining is same thickness etc but I did my own cycle.  If you are taking a progesterone supplement then this can hold a bleed off during a cycle sometimes so you can't always date when a bleed is due. On my unsuccessful cycle I got a bleed 4 days before test date but a cycle buddy didn't get one til after she stopped progesterone. 
Re testing I got a positive on a clearblue at 9DP3DT but spent til test date worrying that it may not stick and couldn't get excited, so wait if you can especially if you are a worrier. 
Good luck with it all. 
Kerry


----------



## Hales :)

You're 7 days past a 5 day transfer? Which means that you're technically (although it was DP really) 12dpo - so day 14 is in 2 days? what day is OTD?


----------



## BabyJeano

Hey ... thanks for the replies.

ET was on Monday 13th and OTD is Sunday 26th.

According to some info I read, on the 6dpt (yesterday) the placenta cells begin to secret HCG into the blood which should then increase daily and can be detected 9dpt which would be wednesday, but then im guessing if that was true, they would tell us to test then not sunday.

Really want to wait but dont think we will make it past saturday morning.  DP is away again till friday night anyway.

Just feel as if my period is going to arrive, after all the cramping over the weekend, a few twinges today, though more in my ovary area than womb, and im massivly bloated and could eat for england.  Something is going on, I just dont know what.

Im going mad lol
x


----------



## maisy1

we can go mad together. I want to test on wednesday - way too early I know but like you I want to pee on a stick every morning. It's our anniversary (of when we met) Wednesday so I'm convincing myself we will get a nice pressie if we test on that day. In actual fact we'll probably get a big fat negative because it's too early but I've managed to convince my partner that wed is a good compromise.  I JUST CAN'T WAIT!! it's driving me bonkers. My sis was staying with me for the weekend and that kinda took my mind off it but know I'm back to obsessing minute by minute.  
I'm off to attack my wardrobes if/when a baby arrives at this house it will be a clutter free Mecca...have to do something to keep me sane


----------



## dingle123

Ekekek what torment for you both, BJ and Maisy!  Lots and lots of good vibes for you both


----------



## BabyJeano

Thanks Dingle

Yep - defo going crazy
Cant possibly read any more early pregnancy websites ! 

Hoping with all my might that at least one of them has snuggled in and stayed


----------



## dingle123

I would say try and distract yourself with something else but hey, I would be exactly the same!!!


----------



## BabyJeano

Dont get me wrong, you can go for periods of ohhhh 10 minutes without thinking about it and wondering what that small pain was on your lower right side that lasted from 8:10am to 8:11am ... lol.

I wont lie, I haven't found it easy and now we're in the last few days till OTD, I want to pee on a stick every morning, just to get the dissapointment out of the way.

Not feeling too happy this morning. x


----------



## dingle123

Sorry to hear that Tara


----------



## welshginge

Reading through your 2ww rollercoasters brings it all back! It was such a horrible time & there really is nothing to do but ride it out! I really feel for all of you - very best of luck so you can be spared all this c*ap (until you try for a sibling haha).


----------



## laurac1988

Well... the test says BFN

No period yet though on CD32...


----------



## maisy1

i know it's way too early but I caved in and did a test - negative - duh! I only have myself to blame. I had one first response left so I figured I would do it then I could get through the rest of the week without it calling me everytime I went to the bathroom. I still feel quite positive and I am looking forward to the weekend when I can finally test at the right time. Today I am convinced I feel nauseas and still have tummy pains on and off. Totally neurotic I know but hey, we live in hope. 

BJ I hope you're doing ok and not going round the bend too much...

Laura I wouldn't give up on a positive until my period arrived


----------



## laurac1988

I still feel like hell so was quite suprised it was negative. Although we have a sickness bug going round work so that may be the problem. Will see when and if af rears her ugly head


----------



## BabyJeano

Thanks *WG*

This 2WW is nasty. All the feelings, signs and sy,ptoms, its just cruel to get nothing at the end.

I agree with *Maisy * ... dont give up until AF arrives


----------



## Tara1984

Good evening everyone,

Sending   and best wishes to those that are waiting for an outcome!

We had our 2nd lot of IUI today so I'm now on the dreaded 2ww too    The nurses that did our insem today were a lot friendlier and more chatty than the ones we had last time so we've felt very relaxed and positive right from the off.  I'm going to try my best to keep this up as I got very down last time and was pretty much telling myself it had failed from about day 2 of 2ww!  

Off to use my relaxation hypnosis CD  

T xx


----------



## maisy1

welcome to the 2ww Tara x Hope you get the outcome we all want


----------



## BobnBetty

Hello everyone,

Laura1988 - sorry about your BFN, you never know until AF arrives.......

Welcome to Hales.

This two week wait is so hard isn;t it, I am going mad symptom spotting.......roll on OTD!


----------



## BabyJeano

Morning everyone

Sending lots of   to you all, wherever you are in this crazy baby journey.

xxx


----------



## maisy1

Hope you're all doing ok. I think I'm definitely out for this month. Just waiting for my period to get here. Have definite period pains and am premenstrual definitely not mistaking this for 'early signs of pregnancy'. Onwards and upwards.


----------



## BabyJeano

Oh no hun !
Dont give up hope yet.  Hang in there xxx


----------



## BabyJeano

My other half is home within the hour so will see how long we can last

I know everyone is having their own journey, some good, some not so good and I pray for you all to be strong.

Please please please just say a quick little prayer that this works for us.

   
Lots of love
Tara
xxx


----------



## Chopio

Fingers crossed for you Tara!

Super excited to be joining you guys here in the 2WW  I just had my first IUI a couple of days ago. I've been doing a diary about it if you want to see all the details.... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=281082.0 there's probably way too many gross details in there about my symptoms that no-one would want to read but I'm trying to remember everything for the next time around... if there is a next time....

Official testing day for me is Sunday 11th March - 18 days post IUI!? Is it normal that everyone has to wait this long? I did have the HCG trigger shot so I know that extends things a bit but 18 days?!? How long do you guys normally wait?


----------



## kedmo1

Tara you have held off for ages, well done you. Good luck for weekend test then, hope it works. 

Kerry


----------



## Starz

Chopio - 18 days seems excessive. We always tested 12 days post IUI as that was my normal due date. But i think our clinic would say 2 weeks.  If you're pregnant you'd have a positive test by 14 days i would've thought.  If you have regular cycles then you'll probably know before 18 days as you'd be late.............hope it works for you x


----------



## maisy1

hope everyone is doing well. Tara I just wanted to let you know I've said a wee prayer and have my fingers crossed for good news for you xx


----------



## BobnBetty

Hello everyone hope you are well........

Well I was very naughty and POAS four days early and got a BFP BFP BFP!

I am so so excited! I had a very strong feeling that I was pregnant and I couldn't wait any longer. I used a CB digital which said 'pregnant 1-2 weeks'. I have to go out now and buy more tests cos OTD not until Wednesday and no doubt I'll want to keep on testing.
Good luck to everyone else - Baby Jeano I think you are next.
 
Now onto the 3ww for the scan......


----------



## maisy1

congrats bob and betty xxx 
baby jeano I hope it's you and me next. I'll know very soon. Partner is gone off to get a test. I convinced her with this reasoning... if I am pregnant it will show by now so might as well do it and not prolong the agony any longer. I have gone from being almost certain it's over for this month and back again so many times that it's driving me mad.


----------



## BobnBetty

Good luck Maisy got everything crossed for you.


----------



## maisy1

i'm out


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear that Maisy


----------



## flipper123

Hi everyone, transfer day today, just called the clinic and thaw went ok, transfer this afternoon, fingers crossed


----------



## sophia_snail

Hi - I'm back. We had Diui attempt 2 at MFS this morning....... fingers, toes, and everything else I can think of crossed for this to be our month.

Good look with the transfer Flipper and everyone else patiently waiting for their test day.


Now to crack open the pineapple juice.....


----------



## flipper123

Transfer complete, everything went well but we only got a 4cell grade 3 and a 2 cell grade 2 so feeling a but disappointed already :-( still got everything crossed


----------



## BabyJeano

Morning 

Sorry, a bit of a me post.  
We tested Friday, Saturday and Sunday. All negative.  We’re devastated to say the least. We did everything text book. I did the acupuncture, pineapple core, vitamins, rested, no lifting, straining, slept on my back, we even talked to the little ones.  It has probably been to our detriment but we never really talked about what if it didn’t work.  We we’re just so hopeful it would and even discussed events throughout the rest of the year with me being pregnant in mind.

This was our only shot at me carrying my partner’s embryos, which is what we both wanted so desperately, for her to have a biological child.
Its been a very painful weekend.  Everyone was expecting a call Sunday with the good news, and it never came.  My partner is trying to get her head around never having a biological child and she’s really hurting.  She’s gone back to work today (works away all week) so were not even together.

I’ve found it hard, treating my body as if it were pregnant. Second guessing every move and everything I have put in my mouth. Trying to stay positive thinking, wondering if our little ones inside me, then you find out there isn’t anything there and it just feels empty.
We never realised this would be so hard.

Hope everyone else is well.  Will do personals later.  Just not up to it right now.
Tara
X


----------



## welshginge

I'm so sorry babyjeano. Getting negatives are so hard even when you expect them so don't beat yourselves up about being positive! It is hard for our partners who may never have bio children. My DW grieved during my whole pregnancy but now we have him, he is hers & she hardly thinks about it now. I would have loved to carry her child too but it wasn't an option for us, too expensive. Take the time to grieve for what might have been, it's completely natural. Move on when you feel ready but we are all here in the meantime.xx


----------



## BabyJeano

Thank you
This is just so hard and brings up all sorts of feelings like how will we feel if I get pregnant with my biological child ... it was meant to be hers.  Im so gutted for her. I would gladly give up any chance of my own b/child to carry her children, thats how much it means to us.
I honestly didnt think it would be this hard and feel foolish. I cant explain why though. I suppose there are all sorts of thoughts and feelings to come.  Just really thought this was our time. 
x


----------



## Tara1984

BabyJeano,

So so sorry to hear your news and to hear how much you're hurting right now    Sending lots of    and best wishes.  There is nothing we can say to take the sadness and the frustration away right now but I hope you find comfort in these forums and your virtual friends  

Tara (this could get confusing!   ) xx


----------



## Hales :)

BobnBetty - Congratulations! 

Maisy - I'm so sorry - Fingers crossed for your next attempt

BabyJeano - I know how hard this must be for you both - I will say that my two little boys are exactly that, mine, despite not having carried them or have any genetic link to them, neither look like me at all (although DS2 doesn't look like DP either!).  I have a yearning to be pregnant myself, otherwise having had the boys I can honestly say that the biological link doesn't matter at all so if I didn't I would be happy for DP to carry again although I didn't always think this was the case.  Sorry for the long ramble, but what I'm trying to say is although DW has to grieve, you may find that once you go on to have a child it won't matter to her at all.

AFM - I am 6dp5dt - I have convinced myself that it has worked - which is really foolish - I've had cramping, faint nausea, sore bbs (although that's not unusual for anything up to a week before AF), I'm constantly hungry and to top it off tired (but then I am sat on my backside doing nothing).  I feel like I'm setting myself up for a massive disappointment next week.  Ah - I dunno!  Also panicking like crazy about picking the kids up too much, DS1 has got to be almost 25lb, does anyone know if it's safe to pick him up??


----------



## Candy76

Babyjeano, I am so sorry for your disappointment.   I am not sure there is anything anyone can say to soften your blow. I always found it difficult to find a balance between being positive and motivated (why else would you go through all this and part with that much money) and at the same time be realistic about the success rates. We found we fell deepest when we didn't have a plan B. We were at this point last year after our last IUI. We were somehow convinced that it has to work for one of us - and it just didn't.
We all hope we are the 25% for whom it works - and then the 75% for whom it all has a happy ending.
We have made a lot of decisions on the assumptions that we thought we would have children soon, e.i. moving from a subsidised 1 bedroom flat into a house. This decision was right at the time, but had we known the future, we might have chosen a different path...
Is it really the case that your partner can not have a biological child any other way? I know a lot of couples see intra partner egg sharing as ideal. Once you have come over this shock, you will come up with the next best option. You two must certainly have a hard week, being appart  

Hales, oh, this sounds like a dangerous place to be  Of course I hope your feeling is right.
I don't know about picking up kids. Generally they say anything your body is used to is fine. When I had ET I was told I could now go bungee jumping. I suppose the golden rule is, don't do it if you were to regret it should tx not work.


----------



## BabyJeano

Hi Hales and Candy and thank you
Its good to hear you points of view and what you think, I think I need that right now.

My DP didn't have a good experience of this IVF and that is totally putting her off trying again to have her bio child, that and she is of the opinion that if it didn't work one time why would it work another.

I don't doubt we will love my bio child any less, but we were so very set on having hers, and if we had have had twins, we may not have even gone on to have my bio child, which really isn't an issue for me.  I am very maternal and the biology of it wouldn't matter to me, though carrying them of course they would feel part of me.

This is just so hard because I would do it again tomorrow but we all know practically and financially its not that simple.
Its hard us being apart too.  She is grieving and I feel I have failed her.

Anyhow ...

Hales ... everything crossed for you.  xxxx


----------



## Chopio

BabyJeano and Maisy - So sorry to hear your news. Sending you hugs and strength to get through this  

Hales, flipper, sophia_snail - hope you are holding out ok on the 2ww 

BobnBetty - Congratulations!

AFM I'm now 8 days post IUI. Feeling some symptoms but trying not to read too much into it (yeah right!)


----------



## Glitterintheair

Back on 2WW! Whoop


----------



## BobnBetty

Hi everyone
Maisy and Baby Jeano, I am so so sorry to hear your news. You must be devastated. This journey is just so hard and I know there is nothing I can say to make it better. I know for me when I had my BFNs I needed some time to 'lick my wounds' and mourn I suppose before looking forward to the next option. 
BJ - we didn't look into partner egg sharing; are the odds lower with this then with straightforward IVF? I know it's not that simple. We didn't because DW was already over 40 when we started TTC but also she did not have strong feelings about a biological child so I am sure we would have pursued it if she had felt as your DP does. Hang on in there are remember that you are still younger than I was when I started this crazy baby making journey!
Hales - I have everything crossed for you.
Hello to everyone else on the 2ww


----------



## Tara1984

Hi everyone,

I'm going out of my mind tonight and it's all my own fault....   I'm 10dpiui (unmedicated) and first thing this morning I couldn't resist any longer and did a test   Got a BFN and have now convinced myself that I'm out for this month.  I've had an awful day - have felt really teary and have been snapping at just about everyone I speak to (including DP, bless her).  I know it's early but I've just reasoned that if I was pg there would at least be a faint line....maybe.  I had absolutely no symptoms last month and got a bfn - this month I've had a few twinges, mild nausea on and off, sore bbs and have had a few dizzy spells which is really out of the ordinary.  I feel like I've lost all my positive thinking today and am convinced it's all over    

Has anyone else had a bfn at 10dpiui and a bfp at the end of the 2ww  I realise everyone is different...I guess I'm just looking for some hope  

Tara xx


----------



## Chopio

Tara   I'm not the best person for advice as I'm only on my first IUI at the mo. Just wanted to send you some hugs. Don't beat yourself up for testing early honey - its not over til the fat lady sings! I'm sure there are lots of people who don't get their positive until 14dpiui otherwise they wouldn't be telling us all to wait 2 weeks hey?

Sending you lots of positive vibes


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi Tara 

Hope you're ok, just also want to send some hugs, see what happens on day 14 you never know  Xx


----------



## single.mummy

Hi Tara, I got early bfn before my bfps with all mu pregnancies (never stopped me testing early though!) I also was convinced it had not worked - so leave it a couple of days and try again. It is so hard this ttc.


----------



## BecsW

Tara-I had aBFN on day 10 and a BFP on day 12 with my DS-don't give up hope yet   

BJ-So sorry to hear about what you have been through   massive hugs for you both. Time is a great healer and having a plan so that you can look forward. Do you have a follwo up appt booked? Thinking of you both    

AFM-Finally got to EC today, I had 7 mature follies and they retrieved 3 eggs. Trying not to be disappointed about the number as I know it takes only 1. Our phonecall will be 9am tomorrow so everything crossed that one or more fertilise. We have decided that if 2 do fertilise that we will almost def have 2 put back but that hurdle doesn't need to be crossed yet, one thing at a time I suppose....If any fertilise ET will def be Monday. Def no frosties for us as numbers are too small. EC was not painful and seemed to go very quickly-hooray for sedation!!  
Hope you are all well,
Will keep you posted,
Love Becs xx


----------



## Hales :)

Becs - I have everything crossed for you - it does definitely only take 1! xx


----------



## BecsW

Thanks Hales    Hope the 2ww isn't sending you too round the bend, not tempted to test early?   
xx


----------



## Hales :)

Well.... Yes, DP came home with a pack of tests on Tuesday night, so we have tested a little early and...  Let me hear a whoop whoop! A tentative BFP - but will wait for confirmation on Monday.


----------



## Kezza78

Whoop whoop Hales!! Bet Monday can't come quick enough for you!! xx


----------



## tinki

Oooo Hales  great news, hope Monday comes quick for you.
Becs, good luck for the phonecall, I hope they all fertilise for you x


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

LOL   I knew you would give in to the   Hales!!
Congrats on your BFPs!

CLP


----------



## BecsW

Yay!!! Hales and DP that is great news! BFP!!!    Come on Monday, don't keep Hales waiting!!


----------



## BecsW

Am so nervous now...so worried that none at all have fertilised.   Phonecall is coming at 9am


----------



## Glitterintheair

Best of luck Becs really do feel for you hope it's a good phone call xxxx


----------



## Hales :)

Thinking of you Becs - know it will be good news.

Thanks all for your congrats  x


----------



## Chopio

Fingers crossed for your phone call Becs xx 

Congratulations Hales!! So happy for you x


----------



## kedmo1

Congrats Hales, great news.  I'm sure Monday will be a confirmation bfp. Now the next wait to see how many beans have stuck............. twins again for you two?

We can be bump buddies  

Kerry


----------



## Candy76

So many people logged in! Have you ever heard of that many people waiting for a phone call about three eggs?
We had four mature eggs last time and they all fertilised. Apparently this was unusually good, but it is possible.  

Hales, congratulations! Hope everything will continue going well from here on! Glad rabbit brought you good luck. We have two rabbits and I love them - they love me if I give them food


----------



## Tara1984

Thank you for your   and   ladies - hope you're all okay this morning.  I resisted the urge to test again yesterday morning (after how much the bfn had upset me on Thurs, I didn't fancy another miserable day!) but I did test this morning and got a VERY faint BFP      I'm not taking it as a bfp yet though as the vertical line of the + was only just visible.....but it was there    Going out to buy some more tests today and will test again in the morning.  Feel really nauseous this morning - think it's all the worry....and maybe the fact that I had a Terry's choc orange bar for breakfast... 

Hales - big congrats!  Good luck for Monday  
Becs - fingers crossed for your phone call  

Tara x


----------



## Candy76

Tara, this looks like the winning street! I hate those line pregnancy tests. On top of which my brain doesn't function in those moments. I need to see a 'pregnant' spelt out.


----------



## Strawbs78

Hales and Tara I've got it all crossed for you!! Clearblue digi all the way and hopefully you'll see that magic word! X


----------



## BecsW

Tara-a line is a line!! No matter how faint    You are pregnant!!    First Response is the best HPT in my opinion as it is the most sensitive and can pick up the hormone HCG when it is very low. CB takes longer to pick it up as it is not as sensitive which is a shame as seeing the word is sooooo much more reassuring. Took me three tests to believe it   

AFM- We have had our phonecall and Woohoo! 2 ferts for us     We are so thrilled! One looks perfect and although the other one has fertilised the shape of the egg is slightly oval rather than spherical. Apparently, this means it might go on to divide and develop normally or it could stop dividing and perish, only time will tell. They def plan to put both back though. ET will be Monday at 1pm   
Becs XX


----------



## Glitterintheair

Fantastic news becs! And Tara I agree a line is a line, with hales too maybe this could be the run of BFPs we've been waiting for?  xxx


----------



## Tara1984

Becs, that's fantastic news!   You must be so pleased!

I went out to get a digital test earlier after my very faint + on the CB earlier.............and it's definitely a      I've since bought 4 more digital tests and will be testing every day until Tuesday!!

Obviously I don't want to get too excited as it's still early days and we all know that anything can happen, but to see the word 'pregnant' was pretty darn amazing!  

Tara x


----------



## single.mummy

Becs - That is brilliant news, I am so pleased for you.
Tara - yeah to yoru BFP - there is nothing better than those digi tests.
Hales - congrats on your BFP too.
I love reading all this positive news on here.


----------



## Hales :)

Wonderful news Tara!! I've tested every day since Wendesday - but refuse to by a digi test - will wait now for my test at the clinic.

Great news Becs - Hoping the 5th is a lucky day for both of us! x


----------



## Candy76

Becs, glad you got good news yesterday. All the best for tomorrow.


----------



## tinki

Congratulations Tara 

Becs, hope transfer goes well tomorrow x


----------



## welshginge

Huge congratulations hales & Tara! Let's hope this run carries on for all of you!

I see you've been talking about cb digi. They are great for seeing that magic word but be wary of the conception indicators esp if you've had IVF. I freaked myself out because the numbers weren't moving when they (i thought) should. Remember calming me down Hales?!


----------



## Hales :)

Exactly why I've steered clear of them WG


----------



## Tara1984

I didn't realise that the conception indicator could be inaccurate/'go backwards' until I read it when I was trying to compare the + on my normal CB test to pictures online   (the things this TTC process makes you do hey...)  We just used a standard Boots own brand digital yesterday but used one of the CB indicator ones this morning which said 'Pregnant 1-2' as we thought it would.  Tbh, we probably should've just stuck to the standard digitals as we know how far gone I am and the CI ones are sooooo expensive    

Hales - you must have the patience of a saint to not have tested again!  I've definitely needed a visit from the  , I've been a nightmare with them  

Becs - hope transfer goes well tomorrow.  Sending lots of sticky thoughts your way!

Tara x


----------



## Hales :)

Well, I tested Wednesday, Thursday, Friday....So not exactly a saint!


----------



## Tara1984

Haha, that makes me feel a bit better then! Lol.  Hope you get on well with your clinic test tomorrow (which you will of course!)   x


----------



## BobnBetty

Oh fantastic how lovely to read some good news! Congratulations Hales (twins again??) and Tara. And good luck for tomorrow's transfer Becs. xx


----------



## sophia_snail

Congratulations everyone who has just got a BFP! I am testing a week on tuesday which just feels forever away!

How is everyone else who is still waiting feeling? All these positives have to give us hope!


----------



## Glitterintheair

I am testing a week on Thursday which also feels forever away! However what will be will be and I do have a little more hope this month due to clomid being introduced xx


----------



## flipper123

Congratulations to everyone getting their bfp's!!! Great news
We are 8dpo and climbing the walls fighting the urge to test! Have had loads of symptoms but they come and go, one minute you have symptoms and you think it's worked the next you feel fine and are convinced it hasn't, argh!!!!
Good luck to everyone waiting x


----------



## laurac1988

Congrats to everyone who has got BFPs! Happy and healthy 9 months to you all xxx


----------



## Strawbs78

Hales how did you get on this morning? X


----------



## Tara1984

Yes, how did it go this morning Hales?  Sending lots of    your way!

Tara x


----------



## BecsW

I have one precious embie on board







(my second embie didn't make it







) 
My embie is an 8 cell but is only a grade 3 due to fragmentation. So we have a chance but not sure it's a great chance, only time will tell, must stay positive!
Test date is Mother's Day!! The irony!


----------



## Tara1984

A chance is a chance Becs - it only takes for one to stick!  Sending lots of    your way!  Rest up for the next 2 weeks!

Tara x


----------



## rubypop2

Congratulations Hales and co.  you must be floating on air   

BecsW fingers crossed for you and your one wee embie...it does only take one wee fighter so think positive, try not to symptom spot and be extra nice to yourself for the next wee while ... I;m thinking mothers day TD has to be a good omen myself xx


----------



## Hales :)

Becs, don't get too hung up on quality,  someone once told me about a clinic witha picture of quads on the wall that weren't very good quality embryos, so hang in there! 

Afm -  it's official,  can't believe how lucky we've been this time


----------



## Kezza78

Big congratulations Hales!!! Now the wait to find out if there's one or two in there! xx


----------



## BecsW

Hooray Hales and DP!!   Massive congratulations!! So what do you both reckon from your symptoms compared to DP's with your gorgeous boys? 1 or 2? xx


----------



## BecsW

ps-thank you for your lovely messages and thanks Hales, it's so good to hear that I shouldn't get caught up on the whole quality thing. It has been a trying cycle, we were so pleased to hear we had 13 follies of a similar size, even if they were a bit small and I needed a few extra days of stimming. Then some slowed right down and at EC there were only 7 mature follies and we only got 3 eggs. 2 fertilised and then one of those perished. Please, please let our one and only embie stick    I know this is going to be a tough two weeks....


----------



## flipper123

Congratulations hales and to becs, great news!
Hope everyone else on the 2ww is doing ok, we crumbled yesterday and tested (9dpo) and got a negative, stupid as we know it's so early, had a bad day but feeling better today but lots of cramps and feel like af is coming, holding our breath that it's not!
Good luck everyone x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Congratulations Hales  that's lovely news. These BFPs are making me feel super positive xx


----------



## Strawbs78

Wooohooo hales that's bloody fantastic news babe x


----------



## welshginge

Congratulations Hales - you 2 deserved an easy ride this time!

Keeping everything crossed for you Becs!

Best of luck everyone - let's hope this is a run of lovely BFP's!


----------



## laurac1988

Congratulations Hales and Dp xxxx

Becs - I have my fingers and toes crossed for a BFP for you xxxx


----------



## kedmo1

Congrats hales    

becs, mine was a grade 2/3  and that stuck.  The embryologist at my clinic said it was more about cell division and even sized cells than fragmentation which they don't even know why it happens really. Good luck with it.


----------



## BecsW

Thanks Kedmo    I really apreciate hearing that, need to get some PMA! Looking at your ticker it looks like you are expecting twins, I missed that news! I thought it was one, massive congrats to you and thanks again for reassuring me xxx


----------



## kedmo1

its twins and I am bricking it......   

I was convinced until the 7w scan that it was not viable  and nothing was going to be there and ended up getting a BOGOF......  

Kerry XX


----------



## Glitterintheair

Woooooo!!!   xx


----------



## Hales :)

Thanks all for your congrats - as for the twins debate - I have more symptoms than DP did - but she had a pretty straightforward uncomplicated twin pregnancy with very few symptoms - so I'm sure I only have just one in here


----------



## Chopio

Glitter, Becs, Sophia_snail.. did I miss anyone? Hope you are holding out ok on the 2WW.
Flipper - fingers crossed for your re-test  

I'm going a bit bonkers. Feeling so sad and low today which makes me think that AF will be here any minute... which makes me feel even more sad....and I'm kind of stuck in a horrible loop.   Seriously need to snap out of it! I got dressed and ready to go to the post office to pick up my ebay HPT bundle, then burst into tears  Now I'm just hanging around waiting for my face to change back to a less scary colour so that I can go brave the world. What a drama queen mess of hormones!  

I'm 14 dpiui now so the 2ww should be over for me but my clinic have told me to wait until 18 dpiui until testing because I had an Ovitrelle trigger shot. I feel quite saintly for holding out this long so I'm going to test at 16 dpiui (Friday morning) and keep on taking my lovely cyclogest until the final test on Sunday just in case.

I take my hat off to those of you who have gone through this month in month out. I think next IUI cycle I'm going to have to go down the natural route because all the hormones are melting my brain!

Chopio x


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hello ladies, 

Well i'm half way through the 2WW - I always find the first week flies by and the second week drags, however i'm not holding out hope as have not had any symptoms at all and I really do think there must be some signs if you are pregnant, though I haven't experienced this so cannot be sure. After this month i'll be moving onto assisted help at MFS and hopefully go from there. 

Love to you all   xx


----------



## sophia_snail

I'm 6 days from OTD..... I am deparately trying not to symptom spot but its really hard. My tummy has been churning for days..... which I have never experienced before but I  suppose could be AF on its way:-( I haven't heard of it as an early pregnancy sign before........  these two weeks go soooooo  sloooooowly!


----------



## flipper123

Thanks chopio, good luck for your test!
Glitter and Sophia, I know what you mean, the 2nd week goes sooo slowly, we are 11dpo and testing at the clinic on Monday, it can't come quick enough, good luck to everyone waiting and congrats to all those with bfp's! Xx


----------



## flipper123

My DP got her period today, absolutely devastated as we tested at home yesterday and got a positive, she couldn't have done anything more to help the transfer work 
Hope the rest of you get better news x


----------



## Glitterintheair

So sorry flipper   xx


----------



## BecsW

Oh Flipper, I am so sorry ((((hugs)))) for you both, this journey is unbelievably cruel    thinking of you both


----------



## Candy76

Flipper, I am so sorry for the two of you! I suggest keep on taking whatever DP was taking (progesterone etc) and ask the clinic what to do next.
I would think there are some miracle stories out there that started off similar to your situation. But if I was you I would feel devastated. Hug!


----------



## flipper123

Thanks everyone, she is doing ok, better than me!! She will take the progesterone and oestrogen today and call the clinic in the morning to see what they want her to do. It is a cruel journey, this was our third transfer, 1 fresh and 2 frozen, I really thought we had cracked it this time but it wasn't meant to be  thanks for all your kind words, it really does help xx


----------



## tinki

So sorry flipper, it really is awful, big hugs x


----------



## Hales :)

Flipper - So sorry, can only echo what the others have said, continue with the drugs, as you still never know.  

xx


----------



## Chopio

Flipper - I hope the clinic can help you guys. Sending you both hugs  


We had some bad news today. Tested this morning at 16 dpiui and got a BFN . I was kind of expecting it as I have been feeling really low for the last few days but it still sucks. 

Now I'm just waiting for AF to start so we can get going on the next cycle. I'm in two minds about sticking with another stimulated cycle because I had so many symptoms and side effects that it's all just done my head in this month


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Chopio so sorry it wasn't your time this month x


----------



## Tara1984

Flipper and Chopio - sorry to hear your news    Sending you both   

Hope everyone on the 2ww is okay and not stressing too much!    to you all!

Tara x


----------



## laurac1988

Sorry to hear of the BFNs this month.

Here's hoping for months to come xxx


----------



## sophia_snail

Just to add to the misery my AF came with gusto yesterday too:-( about to take clomid for the first time this morning..... does this get harder every time?


----------



## flipper123

Hi everyone, thanks for the messages of support and sorry to those of you with bfn's.

It's been a rollercoaster of a time, I posted on Thursday as my dp got her period, we were devasted and talked about if we would try again and all those conversations you have. 
The bleeding stopped that evening and out of curiosity (impatience!) did hpts, we have had positives with darkening lines since thursday including today but more spotting last night and heavier today. She really feels its her period today and is in bed in tears, she is convinced it's over today. She's got a migraine (something she never has) but think this is just due to hormones going up and down, also got some cramping  
I don't know what to think anymore, I feel like everytime we get our hopes up something happens to knock us down. The strange thing is when she bled on Wed/Thurs, she was quite upbeat but today she is really in bits.
We will go to the clinic as planned tomorrow and see what the test says, I'm guessing we are in for another inconclusive.

Sorry to go on, I really do hope everyone is ok xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Don't forget she can get implantation bleeding ! But also false positives if the pregnyl/ ovitrille (hcg) hasn't cleared from her system as well. Wishing you luck for tomorrow x


----------



## BecsW

Chopio-I am so sorry for your BFN    (((((hugs))))) to you both, this journey is so cruel xxx

Flipper-I know from talking to the nurse at my clinic that it can take Ovitrelle up to 9 full days to leave our bodies properly, so if your HPTs were after this date then it should be HCG that your DP is producing herself that would give a positive result. If the lines are getting darker this would suggest the level of HCG is rising which is also good news. The bleeding can be implantation as JJ says, I have everything crossed that that is what is happening for you. I hope the trip to the clinic brings you some good news, thinking of you both  xxx


----------



## BecsW

AFM-one week down, one week to go and going slightly stir crazy!!!!!   You would think I would be used to the 2ww by now, but no, it is as hard to deal with as ever! Please be snuggling in little embie


----------



## flipper123

Hi, she didn't have any hcg injections or anything, just oestrogen and progesterone Sorry my head is all over the place
Xxx


----------



## Candy76

Flipper, I so feel for you. When I got pregnant I had bleeds in week 5. I was so scared. The embryo needs to make a connection to the womb and in doing so can lift up some lining, which will cause pain and bleeding. Apparently in 90% this ends in a successful pregnancy.
Hope you find what's going on soon and that it's good news!


----------



## flipper123

Thanks everyone, another little ride on the roller coaster...... Otd today and hcg level of 395 16dpo!!!!
She is still bleeding quite heavily so it's very early days and quite risky but this is the furthest we have ever got, our best previous hcg has been 28!
We have got everything crossed as I have no more tears left to cry!
Good luck for everyone else keep positive you really never know  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Flipper I am delighted that you have a BFP I really hope that the bleeding stops.
L


----------



## BecsW

Flipper-that is wonderful news  congratulations!! Hope the bleeding stops very, very soon xxx


----------



## Hales :)

Flipper - that is wonderful news - if it helps, my cousin soaked her entire bed when she was pregnant with her now DD and she has turned out fine, so fingers crossed! xx


----------



## flipper123

Thanks everyone we are struggling to keep our excitement in check just in case but rest seems to be helping, she's taken a week off work to allow her body to relax so got everything crossed  
I truly hope everyone gets the good news they are waiting for xxx


----------



## Candy76

Flipper, glad you got good news! Lets hope the next 8 months are less eventful for you.

Becs, seems like you are doing well in your 2ww. No, unfortunately its doesn't seem to get easier with practice.

Anyone else on the 2ww?


----------



## Hales :)

Becs - how are you doing? x


----------



## BecsW

Hi Candy and Hales,
If I am honest I am really struggling today. Not sure why today has been more difficult than all of the other days so far but it really has. So sure that it hasn't worked for us. I was feeling quite alot of symptoms up until today but not any longer. Need to get some PMA and not give up yet, This 2ww is so hard


----------



## Hales :)

Becs - it is the hardest - try to hang in there, only 3 more days to go xx


----------



## nickster

Think this is probably the place for me. Am 4dpo and already going a bit crazy. Had forgotten how the tww makes me completely loopy.
Anyway, looking forward to getting to know you guys. Good luck to everyone who's waiting for a result...


----------



## Glitterintheair

Hi Nickster

Hope you're ok. 2WW is crazy isn't it   

Just wondered if you'd like to join the ******** group for fertility friends? We're all a friendly bunch! If you do, just let me know and then add me as a friend  - Gemma Massie   x


----------



## Candy76

Welcome Nickster!

Becs, I had a low at my last try when the typical pre BFN headache kicked in. I think I came out of work, sat in my car and burst into tears (I did this a couple of times during and after our last go). It is soo hard. I am sure you are already trying to take your mind of. Watching a funny film, going for a walk (difficult when it gets dark to early)... Better days will come soon, even though right now they seem far away.


----------



## nickster

Thanks Glittergirl & Candy. My friends would tell you that I'm totally rubbish with ********, so I'll give that a miss for now. 


Hope everyone's doing OK. Becs - I'm all about positive attitude this time around. I hope yours is kicking in. My partner's got a job interview on Monday, so it's going to be spread a bit thinly, mind!


I'm off to see my 16-month-old nephew this weekend so no doubt that'll keep me occupied... Just another week to kill after that - arghhh!


----------



## tinki

We'll it's done. Our 6 grade ones had turned into 1 early blast which we had put back and 4 morolas so we will see if any are good for freezing by Monday but they weren't terribly optimistic. Feeling a little deflated that our 'one' wasn't further along but still hoping for the best. OTD is 26th March. 
Hope everyone is ok, good luck for tomorrow becs x


----------



## BecsW

BFN for us ladies unfortunately   , we will try to stay positive though and look ahead to trying again in the summer xx


----------



## flipper123

Hi everyone, good luck tinki, hope it all goes well for you.
Becs sorry to hear about your bfn, glad you're staying positive I know that is so hard.
Hope everyone else is surviving the 2ww!
As for us, after a very eventful 2ww, bleeding on and off quite heavily since 11dpo, expecting a negative we were amazed to get a positive with an hcg level of 395 16dpo. The bleeding continued and yesterday there were clots and more bleeding, we called the clinic who got us to come in for bloods, again expecting bad news we were surprised that the hcg levels were at 4000. Still bleeding today but not as bad as yesterday, so so stressful and we don't know if we are coming or going! The scan is on the 30th so I guess we just have to wait  
I hope all those waiting get nice bfp's!!!  xx


----------



## tinki

Flipper, just to say I had spotting and bleeding including a couple of occasions where I literally flooded pouring out on the floor and everything until about 17 weeks when it suddenly stopped and all was fine in the end. It is really scary but it really doesn't mean the worst and we have our darling boy to prove it. I hope the bleeding eases and your scan shows all is well, the hcg is encouraging, will be thinking of you x


----------



## flipper123

Thanks tinki, really not feeling confident today and very low, going for another blood test tomorrow so will see if the levels have started to fall, just need to know now 
Good luck for anyone due otd this week xx


----------



## nickster

Really sorry to hear your news *Becs*. Hope you manage to get some R&R before the next try...

*Flipper* - I also had a lot of bleeding in my first trimester last time, starting around week 5. I remember how horribly scary it was. I so hope the blood tests give you good news today.

Good luck with this round *Tinki*.

I'm halfway through my 2ww. At times I'm utterly convinced it's worked, but mostly trying to stay realistic about the low chances of getting lucky first time. Hey ho. Will just have to wait and see...!


----------



## flipper123

Thanks nickster, another blood test today shows the hcg at 5264, a rise from 4000 on Saturday but not doubled  still bleeding  had a really bad couple of days but managed to get an early scan on Wednesday to see if there's anything going on 
Fingers crossed for you nickster xx


----------



## Candy76

Flipper, seems like you have a real fighter. Hope the scan on Wednesday brings some clarity. They might be able to see where the bleeding comes from.

Becs, sorry about the BFN. You had quite a string of them now.   The clinic should have a better idea for next time about how your body reacts to the drugs. They say first time round this can be a bit of a hit and miss for them.

Good luck Tinki. So hoping this works for you. 26th March doesn't seem that far away. Did you get any frosties?


----------



## tinki

How are you feeling today nickster? Are you a good girl who tests on time or a bad girl like me who is already thinking about when I can start lol? 

Hoping the scan shows good things flipper, I'm no expert but that hcg level sounds good to me, can't wait to hear the news. 

AFM, we didn't get any frosties, they had continued to develop but were not good enough grade to freeze so at least we can say for sure that the right one was put back  I'm feeling very bloated today, caught myself in the mirror last night and I swear I looked about 6 months gone, pesky cyclogest! Apart from that I seem to have had heartburn for the last 24 hours, hoping this is a good sign for something as I never get it normally, though I don't remember that with ds so who knows?
Test date is based on 2 weeks post egg collection though reading through stuff from the clinic they say if negative then to re test 2 weeks post transfer before stopping meds etc so although OTD is 26th I'm thinking it may be too early? Aarrggghhh!


----------



## flipper123

Thanks everyone, unfortunately it seems it is all over for us. Sadly my DP passed two small sacs this morning about an hour apart  still going for the scan tomorrow  but really just to confirm there's nothing left and maybe they'll do more bloods to check the hcg levels are going down.
It's been a very long month and a sad ending but I'm sure we will try again.
All the best to those of you still waiting, take good care of yourselves xxx


----------



## Kallie

Oh Flipper, I'm so sorry


----------



## single.mummy

Oh Flipper - I am so sorry for you.
Becs - I am sorry to read that your first IVF resulted in a BFN. I keep my fingers crossed for you for the summer.
Good luck to all waiting to test.


----------



## Candy76

Flipper, I am so sorry for the two of you.   You must be so exhausted. Take all the time you need to grief on get your head around what has happened. Be kind to each other, do anything that takes your mind off (Muppets in the cinema?).
Thinking of you!


----------



## nickster

Have just looked at the board for the first time in days, and seen your sad news flipper - am so sorry. I really hope you can both re-gain your strength after such a difficult experience.

Tinki - I usually managed to hold off testing too early last time. So think I'll try to wait until Tues unless AF bites first of course... I suspect we might both be doing a sneaky test on Monday hey?!   

Some good news for us: my partner's just got a job in Brighton! We're both over the moon. Now we just need to get our daughter a primary school place - not an easy task I hear. Any advice would be warmly welcomed...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Flipper I am so sorry to hear your sad news
L x


----------



## Hales :)

Flipper - I am so sorry for you both - look after each other xxx


----------



## tinki

Flipper I am sorry  I don't know what else to say, take care of yourselves x


----------



## tinki

Nickster, good luck with the school stuff, we live in Brighton and are stressing about it already even though we have 2 years to go! It really depends a lot on where exactly you end up living, my understanding is central/west hove are particulary tight places wise, and children there are starting to get pushed farther out to schools that have room, generally schools that have 'spare' places going after their catchment area have all been allocated, which IMO makes them not the greatest in the first place. 
I know you said you don't do ******** but it might be an idea to find Brighton rainbow families and ask them on there as many of those have school age children and can probably give you a good idea of the current situation. Also check out info on the new bilingual free school that should be opening September, sounds very interesting to me and current application process is independent of LEA.

AFM feeling negative today, dont know why, just am.


----------



## nickster

Sorry to hear you're feeling down Tinki. I'm also resigned to the probability that it won't have worked this time. Had been secretly hoping we'd be extraordinarily lucky (someone has to be... right?), but I'm feeling very pre-periody. Hmmmm...

Looks as though we'll be in the Hanover / Queen's Park area - but from what I've heard it's a similar picture. All the schools were full last year, and waiting lists are very tight. We'll just have to see. Am rather upset that Manon's future hangs on the fact that we were 2 months too late to apply. I've swallowed my ******** pride, and joined the Rainbow Families group! But thanks for suggesting that too...

Funny you suggested the bilingual school. Manon speaks some French, but it looks as though it's going to be Spanish/English dammit!


----------



## laurac1988

back on the 2ww after an insemination last night! 

best of luck to everyone xx


----------



## Louie34

Hi Girls We are now back on here after DP had embryo transfer on Thursday.Already both been a bit up and down but now trying to think positive and Dp is getting lots of rest and relaxation.She is also doing the natal hypnotherapy cd which we think is great!Flipper I'm so sorry to hear your news on here.We had a missed miscarriage last year so can really sympathise but it sounds like you both have had a very traumatic time over the last month.Look after each other and give yourselves time.Sending lots of good wishes to you all on here x


----------



## nickster

BFN for us... AF came with a vengeance this morning   Guess it was a bit unrealistic to think we might be first time lucky, so trying to be optimistic (the weather's helping at least!). Good luck to Louie, laurac and tinki!!!


----------



## tinki

Sorry Nickster, its just not fair, hope you had a good week end in the sun.

Negative today for me as well, am waiting to hear back from clinic re stopping meds etc, have a feeling they will tell me to carry on and re test in a few days as I'm only 10dpt but it was a 5 day transfer so technically am 15 days post fertilisation so not holding out much hope 

Good luck Louie and Laura x


----------



## flipper123

Nickster and Tinki, sorry to hear you didnt get the BFPs you deserve, its so so hard. 
Thanks for all the messages of support following my dp's miscarriage, its been one of the hardest things I've ever had to cope with and still is. We have a follow up appointment in May so will see what they say.
Good luck to those waiting, I really hope it works for you xx


----------



## lauramax23

Congrats to those with BFP's   and sorry to those with BFN's  
Having FET on tuesday after our failed attempt in feb, hopefully work this time. Asked for 2 frosties to be put in, hopefully give us more of a chance. Good Luck to every1 going through it, it's such a stressful and heartbreaking process.


----------



## nickster

Best of luck to you for Tuesday *lauramax*... How's everyone else getting on?

Thanks for your commiserations. It took us four attempts last time, so I really shouldn't have expected instant results. It looks as though the timings for our next try should coincide with when I'd be taking our daughter to see her dads anyway. They live in France, so the logistics have always been a bit of a nightmare.

Only a week to go and I'll be back on the 2ww...


----------



## Louie34

Hi Girls Nickster and Tinki so sorry to hear about your bfns.Having been thru 4 failed attempts we know how upsetting it is.We are 7 days post embryo transfer now and trying to stay positive but I seem to be really anxious the last couple of days.My DP is taking lots of rest and doing the natal hypnotherapy cd which helps her a lot.I just find it hard having to try and be strong sometimes.Anyway hope everyone else is doing ok.x


----------



## Louie34

Hi Girls Just wanted to let you know that we got a BFP this morning.We are over the moon and so grateful.Just have to stay positive now and pray everything is ok at the heartbeat scan.Hope everyone else is ok and having a relaxing Easter weekend so far x


----------



## Candy76

Louie, congratulations. I so hope for you this keeps on going well for you.


----------



## Candy76

Hales, how did your scan go?


----------



## lauramax23

3dpt don't know how to feel, no symptoms, trying to take it easy but busy at work. Can't wait to test next sat


----------



## Hales :)

Congratulations louie  

My scan went well candy, 1 healthy heartbeat measuring right on dates  

Laura, hang in there!


----------



## Louie34

Hi Girls Thanks for your messages.We are so pleased.Candy it looks as though things are going well for you so far.Do you know when your transfer is?Hales so glad your heartbeat scan went well.Its must be another big relief.Our heartbeat scan is a fortnight on Monday.We are going to be very nervous about it as we didn't get a heartbeat on our first cycle.However we are trying to accept that that was in the past and that hopefully this time everything will be ok. Hope you are all having a good weekend! x


----------



## Candy76

Hales, glad to hear the good news!

Louie, I hope the next two week go past quickly for you. We are having the transfer tomorrow. - Sounds a bit like a code for some secret business.

Laura, no symptoms might be a good thing.


----------



## tinki

Hope that transfer went well today candy  
Good luck Laura, hoping you get a positive on Saturday x


----------



## Louie34

Good luck for Saturday Laura.Will keep fingers crossed.Candy really hope your transfer went well.Get lots of rest and relaxation over the next two weeks. X


----------



## Candy76

Thanks for the well wishes!

ET went okay yesterday. They put back two afterall, which we were very pleased about.
Our IVF embies did better than our ICSI embies which was interesting for us (and the embryologists).

On the OHSS front: I am feeling okay as long as I am in resting. However, the scan yesterday spoke a different picture. The doctor could not belief I am painfree without painkillers.
Staying at home today and I have been given instructions by DW to call 999 should I start feeling worse. Lets hope not. Water and salmon sandwich for me


----------



## lauramax23

Thanks every1 for good wishes, 7dpt today and don't know how to feel, due on my period today and not come on but then cycle will probably be messed up anyway with all drugs, don't feel any pains other than the odd stabbing pain like a stitch and otherwise no symptoms...can't wait to test!!

Great News Hales hope everything works out.

Good Luck Candy we had 2 embryos transfered too and one was hatching so fingers crossed at least one sticks for us both.


----------



## nickster

Turn your back for a few days and look what happens... a BFP for *Louie* - hooray! *Lauramax* - I'm keeping fingers firmly crossed. Goodness me *Candy*, you must have a strong constitution! I really hope it doesn't get any worse...

Well, I'm 5dpo (did it in Paris this time - though it wasn't especially romantic as my partner couldn't come along!). Off on hols to the Isle of Mull next week, which will hopefully be a good distraction...


----------



## rachandsuzann

Hi, we are back again! I've been lurking for a few weeks now  and just thought I'd jump in as I've been for my final scan today and they have given me the trigger for tonight    and we are booked in 2moro and sat for our iui's! I am so hoping to see some bfps during my 2ww (including my own-lol!) So come on ladies                Love Rachel


----------



## lauramax23

Tested this morning...9dpt naughty me but got a BFP...OMG so excited but trying to not get our hopes up too much because there is so long to go. Going to test saturday as well, can't wait for that first scan...is it normally 5 weeks after testing? x


----------



## maisy1

wow congrats laura x


----------



## maisy1

wow congrats laura x


----------



## Hales :)

Congratulations Laura! Clinics normally scan you 3 weeks safter a positive xx


----------



## lauramax23

Cool, going to ring in morning. Tested sat as well and also positive   exciting!!


----------



## rachandsuzann

congratulation Laura, hopefully we will be successful too x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

congratulations Laura wishing you a smooth pregnancy for the next 8 months ahead.


----------



## Candy76

Hi guys, no news here yet, but feeling more and more nervous. I am only on progesterone, same as with my IUI's. Back then I had a 2 day headache followed by af arriving. Headache has been and now sitting tight. I find this progesterone cream really annoying as it comes out in blobs and everytime I think its af, but its not (sorry for the detail).
DW showing brave face, but so scared for me to be disappointed. I am so scared for her to be disappointed. I suppose this means we care for each other and therefore its a good thing.


----------



## tinki

Congratulations Laura, that's great news 

Hope to hear more good news soon from everyone else, nickster, candy, rachansuzann and anyone else I've missed.

Candy re the progesterone I'm not sure if you can with the cream but I have used mine (cyclogest)the 'back way' in the past, not pleasant perhaps but it stops the leaking blobs, so understand what you mean about feeling like af though, not nice x


----------



## Candy76

Tinki, you can't take the creme the 'back way'. I must admit I had taken an instant and totally illogical dislike to that cream. I am still using it, but I am using up the heap of left over cyclogest as well. Makes me feel better. And I am at the stage where everything that makes me feel better is a go. - She says, eating ice cream


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I also found the 'back door' for progesterone better and less messy, plus you know that is has been absorbed and not leaked out. Good luck


----------



## Louie34

Congratulations Laura! So excited for you.Candy hang on in there hun and keep resting.Got everything crossed for you.I am nervous as we have our heartbeat scan on Monday.Have a good weekend everyone! X


----------



## lauramax23

Heartbeat scan? Is that 7 week one? We have early scan on 9th may? We had transfer 3 weeks ago next tue, would that make me 4 weeks pregant because they were 6 day blastocysts? Trying to eat healthy and take it easy...hope all this works


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

laura the heartbeat scan is usually the 7 weeks scan, sometimes they can pick it up from 6-7 weeks. usually on test day (I have always had 3 day tranfers) you are 4 weeks pregnant then


----------



## Mish3434

Lauramax, On a BFP you are already classed as 2 weeks pg, it's usually from the date of your last AF but IVF changes that.  On Tuesday you will be classed as 5 weeks xx

Shelley x


----------



## lauramax23

Cool thanks guys makes me feel good because I haven't felt sick or anything yet. Exciting just want to do that scan x


----------



## Candy76

Hi all, unfortunately it hasn't worked out for us this time.
I had a negative test yesterday (17 days past egg collection). But I also felt like OHSS had come back. I nearly bought a new pregnancy test, but now glad I didn't. I thought i must have been pregnant and it hadn't gone ahead. I later started bleeding, so thought my intuition had been wrong, but last night expelled what looks like lining and embryo. All of which hadn't had any life in it for some time.

I don't feel too sad, upset or angry at the moment, I am mainly thinking this whole situation seems very surreal.

I don't know how anyone can say an early miscarriage looks like a strong period. Not for me!

Many thanks for all your support!
Tinki, I would be curious to know the outcome of your immune tests.

Lauramax, thinking of you for you scan tomorrow.


----------



## rachandsuzann

Candy, I am so sorry, words are not enough though        thinking of you both x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Candy I'm so sorry I hope the ohss does stay away x


----------



## tinki

Candy I'm so sorry, I had really though this would work for you. 
Re immunes I'm not booked to have them until my pill scan but I will let you know as soon as I do, I have to say that reading up has convinced me it's definately worth exploring, if nothing else for peace of mind. I'll keep you posted, take care x


----------



## lauramax23

Candy I am so sorry   Life is so rubish.
My scan is 2 weeks wednesday.


----------



## BecsW

Candy-I am so sorry honey, I am thinking of you both and hoping the OHSS stays away ((((((((hugs)))))))) to you both xxxxx


----------



## nickster

Oh that's awful Candy - I'm so sorry. BFN for us too.


----------



## nickster

Fantastic news Laura... bet you can't wait for that scan!!!

Good luck to you rachansuzann.


----------



## tinki

Sorry nickster  x


----------



## rachandsuzann

Sorry to hear that Nickster


----------



## rachandsuzann

I tested and I got a bfp! I just can't believe it! Can I get excited? There is no way its wrong - is there? It can't be the trigger - can it? I'm completely shaking from head to toe - I just never expected it to work if I am honest - I'm still doubting it will test again tomorrow and the next day and the next jsut to be sure - omg!?!?!?!


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Congratulations on your bfp. Wow


----------



## rachandsuzann

thankyou I'm still shaking - got to pull myself together as I've got to get Madison ready for school, I think she thinks Mummy has lost the plot totally! lol


----------



## Chopio

Congratulations Rachandsuzann! Are you still testing?  

I've been off here for a bit. I went on a break from internet during my second IUI because I drove myself too bonkers googling during my first. Didn't make any difference mind and I ended up with another BFN  

Anyway... I'm back for more already and had my 3rd IUI on Monday 23rd April so I'm now only 4 days post iui and already going bonkers. 

Why does the 2ww take so looooooooooong?


----------



## rachandsuzann

lol! Thankyou, yes I am still testing only in the mornings though!   Sue has gone mad that I went out today and bought another one she thinks I am a loony! 
I am apprehensive now though as Monday is my bloods then they will book my early scan then we will spend the next three weeks worried everything is alright             


Omg its such a rollercoaster! Hows everyone else?


----------



## nickster

Huge congrats Rachandsuzann! That's brilliant news. I hope all went well with your tests on Monday. 

We're having a month off... the 'boys' are away on holiday at precisely the wrong time. Maybe no bad thing as we're moving house, but I can't bear to waste an opportunity, especially as I just turned 36 - arghhh!

Best of luck to you and yours Chopio - here's hoping it's third time lucky!


----------



## Shorty0

Hi, I'm new on here and thought I'd say hi to everyone. I had my first natural iui yesterday and am hoping the 2ww is going to be bearable. Good luck to everyone else on here. X


----------



## lauramax23

Just had my scan and all they found was an empty sack...  absolutely devastated. Got to go to gp tomorrow now to get refered to early pregnancy unit at hospital to ave another scan to see if they think it will dissolve or wheher I need treatment! So gutted really thought it might be happening for real this time   Anyone else had this happen?


----------



## tinki

Oh Laura, I am so sorry this is happening  I have no experience but I wanted to send you a virtual hug.
Take care x


----------



## Hales :)

Laura - I am so sorry - take care of yourselves xx


----------



## BecsW

Laura-I am so very very sorry, thinking of you, look after yourselves and take as much time as you need xxxxxxx


----------



## rachandsuzann

Laura, I am so sorry, how many weeks are you - could it be too early? thinking of you x


----------



## Han2275

Laura, I don't know how many weeks you were at your scan but I am assuming about 6-7? I just wanted to share my story about DS2. He was also a 5 day blast FET and DP had her first scan at just over 6 weeks. We were told there was no heart beat or foetal pole to be seen and to go home and wait to bleed  . Have you definately been told the sack is completely empty? We had a scan 2 days later and there was DS2! I hope your story has a happy ending


----------



## lauramax23

I have had a blead and had another scan whch they found that the sack and everything else had gone so not a happy ending I am afraid    would of been about 7 weeks. We have 2 frosties left so going to try after my next period and pray!!x


----------



## magsandemma

Hi ladies


Havent been on here for a while now.


Just read last few posts, 


Laura  -  Really sorry to hear you news, take care of each other xxxx    


So quick update on what has been happening with us, we decided to go for a natural fet this month and all has happened quicker than we had thought, it has been a very surreal cycle so far as I have not really done anything apart from vits and ovulation sticks, I got my surge on sunday and thinking the clinic wouldnt be open on bank hols didnt ring on monday, then rang tues on the off chance and the nurse said she needed to discuss with embyrologist immediately what plan of treatment would be as day 3 would of been today to put embies back, so she rang back and I started injecting gestone yesturday.  I got a call from embryologist this morning to say they where about to thaw 4 of our frosties and would phone in an hr to let us know how they got on and as to whether he would advice going to blast.  Rang back to say 3 had survived the thaw and 2 of them were excellant quality 7 and 8 cells and he recommended transfer today, so off we whizzed to London.


So I now have 2 grade 1+ embies on board which he said are compacting, he said they were excellant quality and also did assisted hatching on them for us, transfer went well, so now just to wait in the madness stage, already I have been googling as we have never had compacting embies before but from what I have read this is a good sign.  So have everything crossed.


ANyone else in the 2ww madness at the mo, our test day is 20th which is also our anniversary, so hoping for good day!!


Anyway must be off for now


Good luck to anyone else on 2ww


Maggie
xx


----------



## nickster

Laura - So sorry to hear it's all over. Really hoping things work out next time.

Maggie - I have a feeling we were on FF together first time around. Best of luck with this attempt - sounds as tho it's all been a bit of a whirlwind!

I'm now into the second week of that tiresome waiting. Have to say that moving house is a surefire way to take your mind off things. But now the boxes are unpacked I'm back to the usual obsessing! Not holding out too much hope as my cycle's gone completely out of kilter. But you never know, eh?!


----------



## tinki

Good luck maggie and nickster, hopefully we will be joining you in the next few days, had egg collection today, and they got 23 eggs! Just waiting to see how many fertilise tomorrow, hoping for 5 day transfer but not counting chickens yet x


----------



## Candy76

Maggie and Nickster, hope the wait will not feel too long for you.

Tinki, wow 23 eggs!


----------



## magsandemma

Thanks Ladies


Nickster  -    Was your name on here something different before?  Good luck with this cycle, what tx did you have this time?  


Tinki  -  23 Eggs is great, hoping they are not going to keep you waiting too long this morning for the call.


Still feeling very surreal this morning, altho I am feeling very tender this morning, TMI before they did ET transfer yesturday she said I had a lot of mucus or as she called it stubborn mucus, so feeling very tender as it took her wuite a while to remove it, however she said that was a really good sign!!  Anyhow hoping the next 13days pass by very quickly.  Not sure how I am supposed to take things easy when have a 4.5yr old running around lol, who is very stubborn like me I guess lol, so we need to go to asda to get more gestone injections and I think we may just go out to lunch today to get us out for a while and then home to do nothing, then hoping emma will be home before 6 so I can go to bed as shattered, as I had just finished two nights yesturday morning when they phoned to say wanted me in yesturday as we were hoping for friday!!!  


Maggie
xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi ladies, back from the clinic. 
We had 4 blastocysts all good grads we put 1 back at 4aa and froze the other 3 . So now officially on 2ww  how are you all? 

Bec and Charlie xx


----------



## Candy76

Hi Bec and Charlie, this sounds good. I found that the 2ww isn't quite as bad with blasts as with IUI as you have sort of skipped the first 5 days. But still nerve racking.
Good luck for you!


----------



## tinki

That sounds great bec and Charlie  fingers crossed for you, when is your OTD?

AFM the clinic phoned this morning to say that all 18 that had fertilised were at 8 cell so transfer is now Monday morning  hoping we have a couple of good ones to pick from and then freeze the rest! X


----------



## magsandemma

Congrats on being PUPO chralie and becs, when is your test day then if you had blasts transferred??


Tinki cant believe how well your embies are doing, not long til you joining us in the madness!!


Well only 3dp3dt and I think the madness of the 2ww has started, or at least the gestone side effects have kicked in as I feel very nauseous at times, soooo tired have had a nap this aft as was so exhausted, lots of twinges and heavy feeling like af due but not due for over a week.  My poor butt and legs are suffering from the gestone have got some anthisan cream which is helping with the itching but I look like I have big stings where the injection sites are and very painful, hey ho hoping its all worth it in the end.  I have also rang work to say wont be in on monday nightshift as feeling so rough I dont think I could manage it so need to phone my boss on monday to discuss options with her as have taken it sick for now.


Hope everyone else doing ok 


Maggie
xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hey Mags and Emma, 

Thank you, our test day is Tuesday 19th, Our anniversary  So hopefully good news. 

Im not really up on the whole slang part of this, what is 3dp3dt? Sorry to hear that you are sick, fingers crossed for you  

Hope all are well 

Bec and Charlie xx


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Ladies i have a question?

 doing the boom boom, jiggy jiggy on the 2ww what are your thoughts??

Bec and Charlie xx


----------



## tinki

Hi 
Well back from the clinic with one lovely 5bb blast onboard, it was even just starting to hatch as well so feeling pretty happy. Will find out tomorrow about freezing any of the others so fingers crossed for that  hope everyone else is holding up ok, let the madness begin! X


----------



## Candy76

Tinki, glad all went well with the egg transfer. Sending 

Bec and Charlie, 3dp3dt means 3 days post (or past?) 3 day transfer.
Our consultant said after the egg transfer I could now go bungee jumping. So, I think everything else will be fine, too. The whole thing is so stressfull and invasive. I think what ever makes you happy   (appart from raw chicken and soft cheese maybe)


----------



## Candy76

Thinking of all of you in the 2ww!


----------



## Charlie &#039;N&#039; Bec

Hi all

Is a BFP for us  were pregnant ). Hope all you lovely ladies BFP's xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

congratulation  great news for you


----------



## cutelittlepumpkin

Congratulations, Charlie and Becs!   

CLP


----------



## rachandsuzann

Congratulations Charlie n Bec x


----------



## Mish3434

Great news Charlie and Becs xx


----------



## tinki

Yey congratulations charlie and becs! X


----------



## magsandemma

Hi ladies

Charlie and Becs great news on ure bfp!

Tinki how r u doing? How's many days into 2ww r u now and r u managing to keep sane?

Afm today is now day 12dp3dt so not looking hopeful at all now as still a bfn today! Looking more like will be having a large bottle of wine with anniversary dinner on Wednesday now! Does anyone know with a natural fet when u can start again? Although we r going to burkina with my mum and cousins and kids mid July so may not be good idea to go straight away again if result on Wednesday stays the same. 
I just think this journey is such a cruel one all the drugs u take that give u all the symptoms that make u feel really positive that it may have worked to then knock u right back down again when it hasn't! 

Good luck 

Maggie
Xx


----------



## incywincy

Hi,

Am joining you all in the 2ww. I had unstimulated IUI today. I feel no different at all. I was expecting to somehow, not sure why. I keep trying to discern twinges etc, but nothing! I hope the next 2 weeks go quickly. 

Congrats to Charlie and Becs!


----------



## dingle123

magsandemma said:


> Hi ladies
> 
> Charlie and Becs great news on ure bfp!
> 
> Tinki how r u doing? How's many days into 2ww r u now and r u managing to keep sane?
> 
> Afm today is now day 12dp3dt so not looking hopeful at all now as still a bfn today! Looking more like will be having a large bottle of wine with anniversary dinner on Wednesday now! Does anyone know with a natural fet when u can start again? Although we r going to burkina with my mum and cousins and kids mid July so may not be good idea to go straight away again if result on Wednesday stays the same.
> I just think this journey is such a cruel one all the drugs u take that give u all the symptoms that make u feel really positive that it may have worked to then knock u right back down again when it hasn't!
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Maggie
> Xx


I was actually wondering how things are as you have been quiet on the ******** group. Enjoy your wine and anniversary and here's to the next round xxx


----------



## tinki

Mags, I so hope it changes for you, drugs don't help messing with your symptoms etc 

Welcome incywincy, hope the 2 weeks go quickly for you.

How is everyone else doing? Nickster? 

AFM, I'm not saying anything yet as I don't want to jinx it but have been testing since Sunday and it's looking positive...... X


----------



## dingle123

Ooooh!! *fingers tightly crossed*


----------



## Candy76

Congratulations Charlie n Bec!

Tinki, hoping it all stays positive for you!


----------



## BecsW

Charlie and Bec-Hooray! Congrats!

Tinki-Massive congrats to you too! Such a long hard road so thrilled you have your BFP!

Wanttobemum-Welcome! Lovely to have you here!

AFM-I am PUPO!







I have 2 little embies on board. They were just a 2 cell and a 3 cell when they were transferred on Thursday so we are being realistic and not getting too hopeful to be honest. The embryologist told us that there are 2 theories, either they were slow to start dividing and now they have just started and can carry on as expected or they started dividing when expected and have both now stopped, we will never know which, we just have to do the 2ww and try and stay positive. Lovely Dr told us that in the majority this scenario is not a success story but they have had a handful of live births. I am taking it easy and hoping and wishing but also keeping my emotions in check just in case.


----------



## guineagents

Hi everyone!
Anyone else due to test this week? I'm due to test sunday but know I will probably crack and test thursday morning with a first response. This will be my 3rd natural IUI, 1st BFP (lost my angel at 17 weeks), 2nd BFN and now...

This will be my last try as no more £ and certainly not to give to London Womens Clinic! so this is it for us, boom or bust.. 
x


----------



## single.mummy

Good luck Becs, I hope that you are one of those success stories   , take it easy. 
Guineagents, I hope that you get a BFP.


----------



## sass30

Hello everyone. Im on the 2ww. Had DIUI yesterday and test the 23rd. Very first iui amd i just feel normal as i havnt had anything done. Wishing u all the luck for your BFP 

SARAH XX


----------



## nickster

Sorry to have been absent for so long... moved house 6 weeks ago and haven't really got back into the swing of things yet! Another BFN for us - and I was late so actually tested for once. This was our 4th attempt (which is when we conceived first time) so it was symbolically more crap than usual  

Enforced month off while our lovely girl is on hols with her papas. Perhaps that's no bad thing.

Congratulations to you Tinki - seems I missed your fabulous news! And good luck to everyone else waiting for a result...


----------



## guineagents

Hi everyone,

nickster, sorry to hear that. It's so hard isnt it when you have yr heart set on a certain cycle. For me, this being the 3rd one I just kept thinking 3rd time lucky. Hope u get yr bfp soon x

Today has been a nitemare and im not usually prone to exageration! Have had the worst pmt feeling, with period pains and cramping. Am 10dpo with period due monday and bfn today on first response. I was so convinced I was going to come on today I burst into tears in our local coffee shop and just sat there crying for 5 minutes. Anyway am a little calmer now thank god. Still convinced am gonna get period any minute but am trying not to check too often.

I hate the 2ww


----------



## Candy76

Hope this is a lucky weekend for you ladies on the 2ww!


----------



## BecsW

2Mummies-Thank you hun, great to hear from you xxx

Nickster-so sorry it was a BFN    I hope the next time is the one for you xxx

Guinea - I too hate the 2ww. This is our 11th 2ww and somehow they don't get any easier! I hope that AF stays away for you and you get a different result next time you test xxx

AFM-Well more than a week through and I must admit that it is next to impossible to stay hopeful. For the first few days I thought maybe I had some symptoms but now they have disappeared. We are starting to prepare ourselves to accept that I simply can't have anymore children. I must admit that I feel cheated for both our IVFs, the first one-3 poor quality eggs and eventually 1 grade 3 embie to put back with just a slim chance of success. The 2nd IVF although we got 11 eggs we only had 2 ferts and they only reached a 2 cell and a 3 cell by day 3 when they were put back and we were told again that the chances of success were slim. I feel like my body has let me down. The first clinic thought I was pre-menopausal. Maybe they were right? 

There is nothing that can be done for poor quality eggs. DW can't donate to me as her brother is our donor. So if we start trying treatment with her we will have to find a new donor. We don't feel that an unknown donor for a potential second child would be fair when Jacob knows his donor so well. So unless we can find a donor that wants to do it and that we are really happy with then our journey is over. People keep saying-at least you have Jacob-that is true and we feel truely blessed to have him but I must admit, when my family tell us that, we find it does not help. It does not feel like our family is complete but I am starting to realise that we must accept that Jacob is going to be an only child. Sorry for the me post. This journey is just so hard.


----------



## Glitterintheair

Becs I've been following your story and have absolutely everything crossed for you! I was waiting for my initial consultation to come through but have had a BFP yesterday. I am completely overwhelmed! Argh it feels so surreal. I thought I'd let you and everyone else know as the support on here has been amazing and you're all so lovely xx


----------



## BecsW

Wow! Wow! Wow! Glitter!! That's amazing news!   Massive congratulations to you-18th AI! You sure deserve it honey   Now you can use your dad's kind gift to go towards baby things instead! Fantastic news, could not be happier for you!
xxx


----------



## Mish3434

Becs, don't give up hope yet hun              


Glitter, Fantastic news hun so happy for you        


shelley x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Glitter congratulations amazing news


----------



## guineagents

Hi everyone,
Just a quick one as am absolutely done in this week. Thought I was def out when I started spotting on Weds at 10dpo and BFN. Tested with FRER and clearblue digital at 11/12 dpo and   Had almost given up but tested this morning at 13dpo and   
Am vv happy if a bit shocked! This was our third unmedicated IUI and was definately our last go as no more money or energy. Fingers crossed this little one stays in safe this time.

Thanks for all your support and good luck to everyone else on the tww xx


----------



## guineagents

Slight spotting this morning so took another pregnancy test and   Am totally gutted after getting a positive yesterday and am now thinking mite have been chemical pregnancy. Just dont know what to think anymore. Am devastated


----------



## Candy76

Guineagents, I was so happy for you yesterday. How cruel ttc can be! Still hoping it turns around for you again. Either way, thinking of you.

Becs, I know that slim chances are hard to deal with. I think as long as you know what you let yourself in for... Did the new clinic tell you what your chances are?
I was on cycle buddies in April. There were 4 of us having EC on the same day. 3 of us had loads of eggs and all chemical pregnancies. The 4th had only a few eggs and actually got pregnant. This whole thing is so unpredictable.  

Glitter, Congratulations!


----------



## BecsW

BFN for us guys, we are very very sad but we will be OK xx


----------



## BecsW

Guinea-I am so very sorry for you guys, this journey is just so cruel!   xx


----------



## Hales :)

Oh Becs - I am so, so sorry - No chance of swapping donor and DW carrying? x


----------



## sass30

Hi ladies im 12 days post IUI and im wrecked eith lack of sleep due to the whole mind game am i arnt i.  2 more days til test day and im soo nervous. This is my first IUI so even though i know chances are slim for it to work first time i am still hoping it would. Me and the DW have booked a sunny holiday to benidorm in sep as were gonna need it. 

Good luck to you all sending baby dust your way 

Sarah x


----------



## Candy76

Becs, I am so sorry for you. You two must be so exhausted by now. You really went for it over the last year. Yes, it is horrible if you come to the realisation that you might not have any (more) children. I find once you start grieving there are so many things connected to it I didn't even notice before.
Time for a break for you and consider your options? Its tricky.

Sarah, we found all 2ww heavy going, especially the IUI once. Hope you can distract yourself over the weekend.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Becs I am so sorry for you both


----------



## BecsW

O.M.G. BFP!   


(Ps-please don't mention this on our ******** page, we want to wait until we are further along x)


----------



## Monkey07

Congrats Becs  looks like its been a good day for us - check out the well well well thread too! Xx


----------



## Hales :)

Oh wow! Congrats Becs & Monkey!


----------



## flipper123

Congrats becs, so pleased for you! My DP also got her bfp today and we have everything crossed that everything progresses as it should 
There hasn't been much going on on this thread so I've been chatting on the well well well thread!
Take care and enjoy your fantastic news x


----------



## BabyJeano

Wow big congrats to Becs and Flipper ! Amazing news

Im now 11DP5DT and I am 99.9% sure it hasnt worked.  I just feel it.  So does DP.  Gutting but least we're prepared for OTD.  Will just be routine, like were waiting for the BFN
X


----------



## flipper123

Thanks babyjeano, I really hope that you are wrong and that you get an incredible surprise on your otd x


----------



## BabyJeano

I hope so too, but never felt so sure about a BFN. Will let you know xx


----------



## BecsW

BabyJeano-I hope that it is good news for you, thinking of you both xxx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi everyone,
This thread seems a bit quiet, anyone else on their 2ww? We are officially 4 dpo, OTD is 2nd Dec. Keeping fingers and toes crossed!!
x


----------



## lizbdawnp

We are on our two week wait now day 10 post iui testing on 30th November. I managed to cope quite well with the first iui but this time I'm going slightly mad and googling constantly every symptom. Good luck to all that is on the tww hope it goes quickly for u all and ends with a happy result xx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hello lizbdawnp,


Nice to hear someone else is on their 2ww also! I am now 9dpo.. testing day is getting closer. feels like the longest 2 weeks ever! how are you feeling? any symptoms? drives you mad doesn't it. got my fingers crossed for you, third time lucky! xx


----------



## lizbdawnp

Hey mama +mummy

Sorry for the late reply just went away for a few days to try and take our minds off things had a great time but still couldnt stop thinking about it, im sure there must be a massive baby boom at the moment every where we went there seemed to be really cute little babies I think I'm probably just noticing them more. I have just had af pains for a few days and some acid reflux which is what I got with the 1st cycle which ended in a chem preg. Test day tomarrow so we will see .How about u? Hope this wait is going quickly for u not long now and fingers crossed for u too  will think of u on the 2nd xx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi lizbdawnp,

I woke up last night thinking about you guys - its funny what pops into your head in the middle of the night, lol - how are you? Test day today, yahoo! Im hoping you get your BFP. Please let me know 
Sounds lovely having a little break away, I really fell like I could do with one at the moment!
Well we have only got a couple of days left till test day, was very tempted to test this morning but DP was at work and I dont want to test without her. So far I am feeling quite positive.. but I really dont want to get my hopes up too much. Symptoms are quite similar to what I had with DS1 but seem to be earlier this time. From the day of ovulation I have had slight AF cramps - everyday for about 8 days. I cant quite understand why I would have pains so early - especially before implantation? Maybe its all in my head. Also lower back pain in the first week of my 2ww, more cramps etc were only evenings too. Very tired lately and verry emotional - keep crying for no reason! And the past few days (I am currently 12dpo) I have had really really sore boobs. I usually get sore boobs before AF turns up but not this bad, it even hurts to go up and down the stairs. 

Please let me know how you get on today - got everything crossed for you!!
xx


----------



## lizbdawnp

Hi mama+mummy

Thank u for thinking of us, unfortunately it was a BFN  we were going to have a break but decided to do one more diui this month when af arrives. It has to arrive by the 6th or the clinic wont start the cycle due to Xmas and new years. If this doesn't work we are probably going to have to think of ivf. Now thinking about it I think it was the crinone gel that was giving me all the symptoms I had so will try not to over think in the next two week wait. 

Your symtoms sound positive and it must be good to have something to compare it too, I really hope you get your BFP  tomarrow I have everything crossed for u, will be thinking of u both  XxxxX


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Oh lizbdawnp I am so sorry to hear that its a BFN for you this month 
This road can be a hard (and expensive) one but so worth it in the end. I really hope AF arrives in time for you to squeeze another IUI in before Christmas. *hugs*
Well it is test day for me, but I was naughty yesterday and tested early, it was a BFN. Because it made me a bit down I have decided not to test today, and hold on to the hope a few more days. AF is due today but I am going to wait and see if she turns up, if she hasn't arrived by tomorrow afternoon I am going to get another test (DP won't let me keep them in the house otherwise I'd be POAS constantly!) and test Tues am. Stomach cramps are gone but boobs are still very sore and last night when I was watching 'I'm a Celebrity' I projectile vomited during an 'eating challenge'. I am not usually the queasy type :/ 
So watch this space! Will be knicker checking all day lol.
Sending big hugs xx


----------



## lizbdawnp

I think it's a brilliant idea to ban tests Ihave done 3 over the pass couple of days just incase  they are all gone now. I'm a celeb was horrible especially the eyeball (hope ur not sick again after reading this). Im sorry your feeling down, this is such a difficult process but will defiantly be worth it in the end.I hope your af did not arrive today and will think of you again on Tuesday and really hope u get 2lines.

My af arrived today, I did originally say to myself if nov cycle didn't work  I wouldn't go again till after Xmas but I have changed my mind and after havin a few low days have decided that we can do it together. At least then if it doesn't work we can have a follow up after Xmas and start a new journey but will think positive and hope. So I guess I'll be having my baseline scan tomarrow which is good because i start a week of nights ahhh at least it will keep my mind busy. At least the nights will hopefully increase my bank balance starting to run out of funds but I will not give up till we get there.

Sending hugs to u xxx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi lizbdawnp,

Did you have your baseline scan today? Hope it all went well for you. I really hope this is your lucky cycle 
Got to think positive thoughts! 

Well AF didnt turn up yesterday... no AF cramps either yet, but boobs are still heavy and sore and tummy is feeling bloated.. it sucks that AF symptoms and PG symptoms are so alike :/ Still obsessing over knicker checking... lol, will be buying some tests this afternoon after DS swimming lesson and might be able to convince DP to let me test tonight.   
If it is a BFN ill prob test in the morning. I do hope this means I am pregnant and that I havent stuffed up my ovulation dates somewhere along the line.   

The 2ww sure is frustrating..   

xx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Well that's 3 BFN's over the past few days. Still no AF, she was due Sunday/Monday. I must have ovulated late  I just wish AF would turn up now, I am going insane with all this waiting, knicker checking and testing.
Hope your baseline scan went well lizbdawnp xx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Its all over for me. AF arrived today, which means I must have ovulated 3 days later than I thought.  The little swimmers just didn't hold on long enough 
Sending baby dust to all those on their 2WW.
Xx


----------



## lizbdawnp

Sorry have just replied been working and sleeping, I hate nights. I'm soo sorry u got a bfn, this process is cruel but u will get there  sending hugs and thinking of u both. 

I had my baseline scan things looked ok to start again so back on the drugs which make me feel yuck have a scan Friday to see where my follicles are at. 

Will you be trying again this cycle? 

Xxxx  xx


----------

